# F2L Competition



## rubikmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

This will be an F2L forum competition on the 3x3 Rubik's cube.A new round will begin every Wednesday and Saturday at around 1:00 to 3:00 PM Eastern Time.So,each round will end when the new round begins.There will be 2 categories: One-handed and Two-handed solving.I will give 12 scrambles for each category so that you can compete in both categories at the same time if you want to.If you would like to try something a little different,you can join the Last Layer Competition.If you use Roux,you can join this F2B Competition and the LSE Competition.


Rules:
1.Everyone who knows F2L can join,no matter how fast they are.
2.You will use the scrambles I give you which will be WCA scrambles generated from Mark2.
3.You cannot redo any of the solves.If you get a pop or you mess something up finish the solve and stop the timer or just make it a DNF.
4.We will be using the average of 12 system.
5.We will be solving the first two layers of the cube(including the cross).
6.(You need to do this only if you're color neutral.)When you finish the F2L and stop the timer you need to finish the rest of the cube and then you can continue with the next scramble.
7.HAVE FUN!!! It's not about being the best or the worst or winning or losing.Just have fun. 

*Please join!*


----------



## cubernya (Dec 31, 2011)

rubikmaster said:


> 6.When you finish the F2L and stop the timer you don't need to solve the rest of the cube and you can just continue with the next scramble.


 
What if we're CN? Then that will affect the next scramble

What if we use Roux?


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh,yea,sorry 'bout that.It will be fixed right away.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 31, 2011)

rubikmaster said:


> 4.We will not be using the average of 12 system,we will be using the 10 out of 12 avearage system which means you will do 12 solves and you're not going to count the best and the worst solve and then you will calculate the average of the 10 solves you have left.Don't worry,most timers probably have that option.


 
This is already how average of x is used in speedcubing.


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

*F2L Competition Round 1 Scrambles*








Two-Handed Scrambles:
1. D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U R' D' R' B R F2 R2 U'
2. B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 B' D2 L' D2 R F D2 B' U'
3. U L2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 D L2 F R2 F' L' R2 F2 U F' L U'
4. L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U L U2 L2 B2 F' U B L F D' L'
5. D L2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 U' L' D' B L' U R U2 F2 R'
6. L2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' U' B L' F U2 B R2 B2
7. D2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 R U' L F' D R' D2 B R' F U2
8. B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 R B2 F' L' B D' R' U' F' U L
9. R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D' U2 R' F' R U2 B' L' R' F R D' U2
10. R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 F D B F2 D' F' U2 R'
11. F2 D F2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 D F2 R' B' D' F' L D U2 L' D' U L
12. R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' F D U R' F' U2 B2 D' U' L'

One-Handed Scrambles:
1. B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' B2 R D F' R' B' F
2. D R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 R U2 B D2 L D R' D2 L B
3. B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 B U' F L B U2 R2 U2 F'
4. D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B F' D' L B2 L' F' R' F2 D'
5. U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F L F2 R2 B' L R B L D L' F2
6. R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U F U2 R2 F' L' D2 U' F' D' R'
7. D2 B2 L2 D' U R2 U L2 B2 D' F L' B L D' R U L D2 B' R'
8. D' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 F' U B D' L' B2 F' R2 U' F2 U'
9. R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 F' R D' F2 D' F' L2 U L' U F'
10. U F2 U R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 D' L' F U F R U' R2 D F' D'
11. U' R2 D B2 U' R2 U2 F R' U' R D' F2 L' U2 L' U2 F' R2
12. U B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' D' B U2 R' F' L B' F2 D'


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 31, 2011)

This doesn't personally apply to me, but you can solve the F2L with other methods than Fridrich, right? Like you solve the F2L using Petrus, where you block build? I can see a lot of non-CFOP users asking about this :/


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> This doesn't personally apply to me, but you can solve the F2L with other methods than Fridrich, right? Like you solve the F2L using Petrus, where you block build? I can see a lot of non-CFOP users asking about this :/


Yeah sure,you can use whatever method you wish,the goal is just to solve the F2L.


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 1
*Average: 12.58*
2H: 12.48, 13.29, 11.77, 12.49, 12.43, 13.01, 11.65, (14.66), (10.62), 12.00, 14.07, 12.62
Cube: Sheghen F-II


----------



## Hershey (Dec 31, 2011)

2H: 10.19, 12.80, 8.42, 6.85, 8.43, 9.98, 8.34, 9.46, 7.82, 11.96, 9.40, 8.07 
avg: 9.21 (Lol Feliks can fail a regular average and his solves will still be faster than my F2L average).

OH:


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

Come on people,please join! Pleeeeease.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> What if we use Roux?


I'm sorry but then you can't compete.Anyone who uses a method that includes first solving the first two layers can compete.
BTW,I don't know if you really care,but you just wrote your 1000th post.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> What if we use Roux?


 
You could always do F2B, then DF+DB, but it would be a fairly pointless exercise...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2012)

2h: 8.63 avg12
7.88, (11.86), 9.36, 8.82, (6.45), 7.38, 9.27, 11.26, 7.64, 9.14, 8.14, 7.45

OH: 12.19 avg12
(16.71), 10.66, 14.21, 10.31, (10.15), 11.18, 12.72, 11.26, 10.56, 15.03, 13.61+, 12.32
Epic failed on the first solve, because I finished the LL too >_>


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jan 1, 2012)

I did my first solve, realized I was doing OLL at about the 30 second mark. I average 20-23.:fp Looks like I'm done solving for today.


----------



## chris w (Jan 1, 2012)

2H 7.38 avg12
6.66, 6.96, 7.75, (6.24), 7.11, 6.77, (9.06), 7.83, 6.73, 7.99, 8.12, 7.91
OH 14.80 avg12 
(10.79), 12.57, 14.42, 14.05, 14.55, 15.92, 14.04, (17.87), 13.93, 16.36, 16.77, 15.43


----------



## JasonK (Jan 1, 2012)

Two-handed:

8.89, 8.67, 8.16, 9.59, 9.02, (14.66), 12.22, 11.08, 11.65, (7.64), 10.82, 11.19 = *10.13*

One-handed:

17.74, 18.34, 20.03, (27.18), 21.47, 23.93, 20.83, 20.23, 19.09, 19.02, 21.53, (16.16) = *20.22*


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2012)

2H: 8.33, 7.99, 9.15, 7.66, 9.48, (6.98), 10.17, 8.55, 10.96, 8.66, (11.80), 8.76 = 8.97 avg12

OH: 15.14, 17.66, 15.96, 17.70, 17.59, 19.61, 15.91, 17.47, 14.91, (22.21), 16.20, (14.58) = 16.82 avg12


----------



## szatan (Jan 1, 2012)

2H :Average of 12: 10.15
1. 8.58 ; 12.44 ; 9.97 ; 10.06 ; 9.84 ; 12.77 ; 8.15 ; (6.86) ; (13.02) ; 10.33 ; 10.59 ; 8.81

OH: Average of 12: 17.78
17.96, 18.43, 18.30, 18.34, 14.65, 20.90, 19.69, (22.68), (12.52), 16.63, 13.69, 19.19


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Come on people,please join! Pleeeeease.


 
I was going to join until this was said. ;_;


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jan 1, 2012)

2H = 10.40
7.84, 11.34, 11.45, 10.03, (7.38), (15.34), 10.53, 12.02, 8.55, 10.57, 11.57, 10.14
Interesting to see no 9's 

OH= 28.77
30.23, 27.22, 29.02, 30.40, 29.03, 31.10, (35.35), 29.82, (20.50), 28.45, 24.66, 27.75 
I suck at OH


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 1, 2012)

2H: 7.07
7.18, 6.04, 8.40, (4.72), 8.88, 6.25, 7.06, 8.97, (9.09), 5.30, 6.43, 6.22


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> rubikmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Come on people,please join! Pleeeeease.
> ...


Oh,come on dude,I really *WANT* to see your F2L times.I would really appreciate it if you would join.


----------



## slocuber (Jan 1, 2012)

7.63, 8.47, 7.84, 5.14, 8.31, 7.45, 6.82, 5.97, 8.15, 8.34, 8.69, 6.35 = 7.53
I think that my F2L is faster when I'm solving the entire cube.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 1, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Oh,come on dude,I really *WANT* to see your F2L times.I would really appreciate it if you would join.



I will join if you continue doing this!


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 1, 2012)

Two Handed Average: *13.34*
14.26, 15.86+, 8.52, 10.90, 23.71, 14.04, 17.54, 11.00, 14.57, 12.76, 11.45, 12.80

One Handed Average: *24.25*
DNF, 27.46, 24.08, 24.01, 23.56, 17.72, 26.94, 28.78, 25.46, 19.17, 18.28, 23.35

meh


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> I will join if you continue doing this!


Well why won't you join right now.  Trust me I *WILL* continue doing this,I will never miss a round,I prosmise.


----------



## hcfong (Jan 1, 2012)

2 handed: average of 12: 29.36
25.24 27.44 29.39 (24.34) 32.66 29.00 25.08 26.11 33.67 32.21 (DNF) 32.76

In case you're wondering whether I can't read or I'm just very slow, it's the latter. These are my cross+F2L times and not the complete solve


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 1, 2012)

2H
11.54, 11.84, 10.30, 9.48, (13.57), 11.19, 10.75, 12.41, 9.35, 12.62, 11.50, (8.67) = 11.10

OH
19.40, 18.51, 20.09, 19.48, 17.71, 17.66, 19.22, (22.92), 17.31, 16.69, 21.15, (15.95) = 18.72


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 1, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Well why won't you join right now.  Trust me I *WILL* continue doing this,I will never miss a round,I prosmise.




OK, here is my results!

2H 12.07, (9.79), 13.43, 9.95, (15.24), 13.70, 11.50, 13.26, 12.45, 12.72, 15.23, 14.62

Ao12 12.89. Very bad average:fp. My lookahead was so bad at many of the solves


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Round 1

2H: 16.21, 13.66, 11.62, 11.33, 17.47, 14.29, (19.24), 16.84, (10.59), 12.39, 11.81, 14.81= 14.04

LOL I sucked and I usually get 18 second averages on normal solving.
Don't know what went wrong

Yay!


----------



## Krag (Jan 1, 2012)

2H *Average = 13.62*
11.92, 14.02, 13.80, (8.91), 15.34, (17.71), 16.82, 13.46, 11.77, 10.66, 12.62, 15.84

OH *Average = 29.23*
34.04, (23.64), 24.03, (40.17), 32.81, 25.80, 37.63, 25.71, 31.35, 27.94, 24.66, 28.37


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 1, 2012)

2H = *16.18*
13.87, 17.47, 15.28, 14.74, 20.24, 19.19, 17.12, 15.56, 16.81, 13.98, 14.79, 16.86

but this includes EOline.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> 2H = *16.18*
> 13.87, 17.47, 15.28, 14.74, 20.24, 19.19, 17.12, 15.56, 16.81, 13.98, 14.79, 16.86
> 
> but this includes EOline.


No problem,you can solve the F2L with whatever method you wish.


----------



## conn9 (Jan 1, 2012)

2H: *13.11*
9.50, 11.43, 16.32, 10.36, 15.58, 11.94, 15.20, 13.09, 14.01, 11.10, 15.11, 13.24 

Is that F2L time bad, considering I average about 19 seconds?


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

conn9 said:


> 2H: *13.11*
> 9.50, 11.43, 16.32, 10.36, 15.58, 11.94, 15.20, 13.09, 14.01, 11.10, 15.11, 13.24
> 
> Is that F2L time bad, considering I average about 19 seconds?


I also average about 19 seconds and my F2L times are about 12.5 seconds.But it think the perfect F2L time for somebody who averages 19 seconds would be 11 seconds.So you definetly need to focus more on your F2L.Because a lot of *SUB-15* cubers have 6 second LL just like you and me.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

If your LL takes 6 seconds, either your recognition sucks, or you need better algs


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> If your LL takes 6 seconds, either your recognition sucks, or you need better algs


Oh,come on 6 second LL is not that bad.Especially if you use 2-look OLL like me.It takes me about 3.5 seconds for the OLL and 2.5 seconds for the PLL.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

I use 2 look OLL (mainly, I know about 1/3 of OLL) and average about 3.5-4 seconds


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2012)

2 handed:
25.26, (20.03), 31.37, (DNF), 27.78, 25.81, 29.98, 59.46, 32.28, 21.01, 25.57, 30.03
Ao12: 25.26
Best Ao5: 25.26 (yes, they are both the same)
Slow 

One handed:
44.98, 65.42, 53.59, (42.17), (1:17.42), 52.15, 59.65, 52.73, 53.57, 51.06, 54.68, 51.95
Ao12: 53.98
Best Ao5: 52.75
Slow, again 

Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
Need to improve cross and F2L


----------



## otsyke (Jan 1, 2012)

great idea! I'll definitely join this!

*Round 1, 2H only

Average of 12: 11.94
*
1. 12.18 D2 F' D2 B D2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 D R2 B R2 F2 L' F' D2
2. 11.22 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F U2 F2 R U B' L U L' D' L2 R2 U'
3. 12.73 F' U B' D' F' R' U F2 U L F2 U D L2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2
4. (13.35) F2 R2 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' U L D L2 B' L D' B' F' D2 R
5. 11.89 R B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 F U L F' R2 F' U B F'
6. 12.42 D R2 L2 B2 L B D R' D2 F D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 R2 B2 U
7. (10.06) U F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D R F2 L2 D L' F' R F R2 U
8. 12.99 R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F L' D2 L2 B' L2 F D' R' U'
9. 12.95 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 L B' D B' U F U2 L' D' U' B'
10. 10.18 L2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 L B2 D R2 D' F
11. 12.79 L B' D' L' B2 U R' B' L2 U R2 F' R2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F
12. 10.08 F' L' U' R D2 L2 U F' U L D B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2012)

7.93

8.80, 7.00, 7.42, 6.97, 14.14, 7.14, 8.07, 8.24, 7.84, 8.98, 8.17, 7.62

The 14 was a pop.

This made me realize how much I suck at LL. I average high 13's.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 1, 2012)

2H Average: 9.88

Times: 10.17, 10.71, 10.50, 11.31, 11.85, 11.44, 8.97, 9.19, 8.85, 9.47, 8.18, 7.80

pretty good i guess. i average around 14-15.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 1, 2012)

2H: 14.65
15.83 ; 13.55 ; 12.42 ; 10.52 ; 14.57 ; 19.31 ; 14.05 ; 13.51 ; 15.00 ; 15.02 ; 16.28 ; 16.30
( normally I average about 12-14 :l ) Oh well 

OH: ( maybe doing it later this week )


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

emolover said:


> 7.93
> 
> 8.80, 7.00, 7.42, 6.97, 14.14, 7.14, 8.07, 8.24, 7.84, 8.98, 8.17, 7.62
> 
> ...



Don't think of it like that.You don't suck at LL,you just own at F2L.


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Don't think of it like that.You don't suck at LL,you just own at F2L.


 
5 second LL is pretty bad. I use full OLL and PLL.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 2, 2012)

Totally joining. My F2L needs plenty of improvement.

Also gonna join the Weekly Comp. That was my New Years thing. I've even been holding out on joining so that I can do all year round averages. I'm going to keep a spreadsheet and just see how much I improve this year. Hopefully I'll follow through with it.

*Round One (Two_Handed):*

1. 20.20
2. 28.25
3. 14.97
4. 23.13
5. 21.15
6. 29.64
7. 17.46
8. 17.35
9. 20.75
10. 21.94
11. 24.83
12. 20.14

Average of 12: 21.52
Average of 5: 20.94
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi (Sarah)

This is my normal, I kinda kicked into Cubing Mode around #7ish. It shows.

My F2L is entirely Intuitive. Hoping to learn algs for the harder cases and improve. Improve, Improve, Improve.

Thanks!


----------



## pdilla (Jan 2, 2012)

2H: 9.01, 9.44, 9.87, 7.02, 7.06, 10.94, 8.08, 6.91, 7.98, 9.03, 10.11, 5.12

Ao12: 8.45

It looks like I suffer from the same SlowLL virus.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 2, 2012)

Round 1 - 2H
Avg. 22.50

1. 22.61 
2. 24.79 
3. 22.59 
4. 24.01
5. 25.12
6. 19.70
7. 24.42 
8. 19.54
9. 19.15 
10. (28.70)
11. 23.05 
12. (18.36) 



pdilla said:


> It looks like I suffer from the same SlowLL virus.


 
Take it from me, it's much better to suffer from the slow LL then the slow F2L :_(


----------



## pdilla (Jan 2, 2012)

immortalchaos29 said:


> Take it from me, it's much better to suffer from the slow LL then the slow F2L :_(



lol. I guess so, but I'm just bummed to know that even after all of this time and practice, I'm still looking at 6 second LL... But then again, I'm still not completely full OLL yet, so maybe I'm speaking too soon...


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 2, 2012)

2H: 5.74
5.32, 7.14, 6.20, 5.67, 6.26, 5.08, 5.96, 5.23, 5.33, 4.85, 6.51, 5.84

OH: 8.31
7.28, 8.45, 9.38, 7.84, 7.55, 8.50, 7.85, 7.98, 7.23, 10.36, 11.62, 7.95


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 4, 2012)

Round 1 will be closing in exactly 30 minutes.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 4, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 1 Results*



*TWO HANDED*

1. 5.74 AnsonL
2. 7.07 amostay2004
3. 7.38 chris w
4. 7.53 slocuber
5. 7.93 emolover
6. 8.45 pdilla
7. 8.63 qqwref
8. 8.97 aronpm
9. 9.21 hershey
10. 9.88 cityzach
11. 10.13 WTF2L
12. 10.15 szatan
13. 10.40 Akash Rupela
14. 11.94 otsyke
15. 11.10 Pro94
16. 12.58 rubikmaster
17. 12.89 ickenicke
18. 13.11 conn9
19. 13.34 petezorzz
20. 13.62 Krag
21. 14.04 uyneb2000
22. 14.65 GlowingSausage
23. 16.18 mDiPalma
24. 21.52 Robocopter87
25. 22.50 immortalchaos29
26. 25.26 ThomasJE
27. 29.36 hcfong


*ONE HANDED*

1. 8.31 AnsonL
2. 12.19 qqwref
3. 14.80 chris w
4. 16.82 aronpm
5. 17.78 szatan
6. 18.72 Pro94
7. 20.22 WTF2L
8. 24.25 petezorzz
9. 28.77 Akash Rupela
10. 29.23 Krag
11. 52.75 ThomasJE

Congratulations to AnsonL for winning Round 1 of the F2L Competition in both Two Handed and One Handed!


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 4, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 2 Scrambles*








Two-Handed Scrambles:
1. B2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L F' L' B' U' B' F D2 B' L R 
2. B2 L2 D U2 F2 D B2 R2 D' U' B' R B2 R2 U2 R D' U2 F' U R2 
3. B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B' R' U' L F2 L R' B' U'
4. B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F U2 L B L B L' B2 F U
5. B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' F' U2 L U' F2 L D L B U'
6. F2 D2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 B' D B R D R' F' L' U B' F' R
7. D' U' R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 U R' D' L2 B2 R2 B L2 U' F' U
8. R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 F' L U2 F2 U R2 D' U' L2 R B' U'
9. R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B D2 U' R F R D2 U F2 D' R'
10. L2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 D B' F' L' F2 D R' U2
11. B2 R2 D L2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L F' D2 L B2 U2 R D U' F'
12. R2 D U L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R' F D U2 B D2 U F D2 U2 L'

One-Handed Scrambles:
1. L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L' B F D' R' B D F2 D2 B2
2. U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B2 R' D2 B D' R2 F2 U' F' L' F
3. R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B L B F U' R B D2 B2 D' R
4. B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B L F2 U F' D' L2 R B2 U
5. U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L D2 U' L2 R' F U' L2 B' L
6. D F2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 U' B' D' L' U B2 U R' D' B L2 U' B'
7. D' R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R B2 U B D B2 R2 F2 L2 R'
8. F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 R U' R2 F D2 R' U F R2 U2
9. U' L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' U' F' L' B2 F L R F U'
10. B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D B2 L2 R' U' L' D2 F R2 D2
11. B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B L' U' B' U F R B' D
12. D R2 F2 D' U B2 U' F2 L2 F L B F D2 R' B L' B D


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 4, 2012)

2H
11.72, (13.51), 11.66, 9.64, 9.46, 11.00, 11.79, 9.85, 9.28, 9.92, 10.44, (9.24) = 10.48

OH
20.41, (24.41), 16.42, 19.50, 17.52, 22.46, 19.48, (16.23), 16.39, 19.95, 20.39, 20.64 = 19.32


----------



## otsyke (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 2
Average of 12: 10.97
*

1. (16.12) D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' F2 U' R2 B2 L' U F R' F2 D F U2 F R
2. (8.83) R' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 B' D2 U' L2 D' F L D U2 R'
3. 12.23 R2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L U' L F L U L B' D' R2 U'
4. 9.91 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B R U' B2 U' R' U2 R2 U L2
5. 10.39 R2 B U' L B D' F2 B' L' F U2 F2 B R2 F D2 R2 F L2 F'
6. 10.55 L2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D L' B' D U F U2 R B' U' F'
7. 10.98 B' R2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U' B' D2 F D L D F2 R2 U
8. 10.46 R F R2 L2 F' B D L' B R D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2
9. 11.49 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' F D F2 L R2 U' L R D' F2
10. 12.14 U F' B' U R' F U2 R' L D F2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B2
11. 10.15 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 B2 R U B' U' B' R' B' U L B'
12. 11.36 F2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 B' D R' U2 F D' U' B2 D L' R2 

What do you think about adding an "F2L Color Neutral" event, where we do the cross of a random color we don't usually do?


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 4, 2012)

otsyke said:


> What do you think about adding an "F2L Color Neutral" event, where we do the cross of a random color we don't usually do?



Yeah,I've thought about that,but I'm not really sure if there would be much competitors.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jan 4, 2012)

*2H:* (9.19), 8.23, 7.87, 7.52, 8.78, 7.77, 8.06, 9.06, 8.45, 8.90, 8.12, (7.42)= *8.28*

*OH:* 15.37, 18.37, 16.16, 16.45, 18.56, 14.43, 17.11, (13.95), 18.31, 15.81, (18.63), 14.25= *16.48*


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 4, 2012)

2H: 10.35, (8.11), 12.63, 9.79, 11.35, 9.82, 12.29, 10.59, 11.62, 9.94, (13.90), 8.98 = 10.74

Awful. My last average of 100 on f2l was a low 9.


----------



## chris w (Jan 4, 2012)

2H: (11.47), 6.05, 7.81, 7.20, 6.22, 7.52, 7.85, 7.86, (5.94), 6.79, 8.75, 8.70 = 7.48 
Whole solve on the first scramble, then bad end, should have been better
OH: 11.85, 15.57, 14.84, 12.58, 16.43, 14.64, (18.01), 15.14, 13.95, (11.00), 17.19, 12.40 = 14.46

In OH scrambles the 1st and 3rd as well as 2nd and 4th seem to be the same.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 5, 2012)

chris w said:


> 2H: (11.47), 6.05, 7.81, 7.20, 6.22, 7.52, 7.85, 7.86, (5.94), 6.79, 8.75, 8.70 = 7.48
> Whole solve on the first scramble, then bad end, should have been better
> OH: 11.85, 15.57, 14.84, 12.58, 16.43, 14.64, (18.01), 15.14, 13.95, (11.00), 17.19, 12.40 = 14.46
> 
> In OH scrambles the 1st and 3rd as well as 2nd and 4th seem to be the same.



OMG!LOL,I didn't realize it until now.It has now been fixed thanks.  BTW,You don't have to redo the OH average now.


----------



## chris w (Jan 5, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> OMG!LOL,I didn't realize it until now.It has now been fixed thanks.  BTW,You don't have to redo the OH average now.



lol it's fine, haha okay. I solved the first pair differently for them anyway so shouldn't affect times too much


----------



## pappas (Jan 5, 2012)

2H: 7.43, 7.85, 8.78, (5.21), 8.09, 9.23, 8.17, (9.97), 8.31, 6.92, 8.38, 8.91=8.21


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 5, 2012)

2H: 8.76, 9.26, 8.99, 7.72, 9.69, 8.26, 9.06, 9.94, 9.84, 9.88, 8.65, 9.12 = 9.15 
OH: 15.60, 23.59, 18.11, 15.38, 13.18, 15.46, 11.22, 18.78, 18.78, 19.58, 15.41, 16.50 = 16.68 

Started failing at the end for no reason but it's still better than I thought. Usually get around 20+ sec F2L during OH solves.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 5, 2012)

No need for a competition that helps make you color neutral. Thats an individual persons ambition. If you wanna be color neutral, just start on a random side for these solves. Its a thing taken upon yourself. No need to make a whole race for it.

As for my Average:

1. 21.60
2. 20.85
3. 21.87
4. 28.97 
5. 23.27 
6. 18.37
7. 20.50
8. 17.62
9. 19.29
10. 17.88
11. 20.62
12. 24.95

current avg5: 19.26 (σ = 1.37)
current avg12: 20.92 (σ = 2.16)

best time: 17.62
worst time: 28.97

This average made me really angry. I actually just left for a few hours at the 23. Because the 28 made me mad. Then I came back and got the 18 and 19 and them.

The average of 5 is definitely more indicative of this week. I'm definitely improving.

Next time I'll make sure to be in the zone before doing this.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 5, 2012)

*Two Handed:*

1. 12.55
2. 13.04
3. 9.78
4. 11.64
5. 10.00
6. 14.08
7. 15.43
8. 9.23
9. 11.41
10. 12.64
11. 13.81
12. 12.98

Avg 12: 12.19


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 5, 2012)

OMG,I just realized I did a normal solve average of 12 instead of an F2L average of 12. :fp
Well,I guess i will redo my *F2L* average of 12 now but don't worry I pretty much forgot the average of 12 I did yesterday.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 5, 2012)

Round 2
*Average: 11.64*
11.32 12.15 (10.09) (12.81) 10.18 12.15 12.68 11.39 12.34 10.26 11.81 12.15
Pretty good average for my I guess.About a second below my normal F2L times.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 5, 2012)

2H:
7.14, 6.75, (5.50), 7.03, 6.02, (8.19), 5.81, 7.77, 7.09, 7.19, 7.28, 7.56 => 6.96


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 5, 2012)

*Ao12 14.85*

*Average 14.85*

15.86, 15.28, 16.19, 15.28, (22.59), 15.58, 12.58, 15.17, (12.15), 14.04, 14.22, 14.32


----------



## mycube (Jan 5, 2012)

two-handed:
10.66 (7.15) 7.84 10.72 7.68 (10.83) 10.27 8.94 9.66 9.40 9.93 10.00 = 9.51

OH: (right hand)
19.46 (21.00) 16.36 (15.40) 16.40 19.50 19.69 20.61 17.36 17.44 19.21 18.75 = 18.48

thought i´m better before this.. my LL must be good


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 5, 2012)

Two handed:
26.03, 30.78, 33.40, 24.10, (33.89), 33.61, 23.25, (18.87), 22.21, 23.79, 29.29, 27.65

Ao12: 27.41
Best Ao5: 23.08

Slower than last time


----------



## jzengg (Jan 7, 2012)

9.24, 7.64, 9.93, 6.99, 8.61, 10.61, 8.47, 9.25, 9.61, 12.01, 7.16, 8.74
*2H average: 8.93*

Typical average: High 13's
Might be interesting if people post their typical average for a full solve as well.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 7, 2012)

2H Average:

13.26, 16.39, 11.47, 13.37 (leet!), (19.68), (9.61), 16.82, 15.39, 11.48, 15.33, 11.94, 15.38

sub-10 ftw
getting leet ftw


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 7, 2012)

crap... forget to actually tell the average.

14.08


----------



## szatan (Jan 7, 2012)

TH: *9.78*
8.83 ; 10.05 ; 10.02 ; 9.28 ; 10.68 ; 12.88 ; 7.96 ; 8.44 ; 12.88 ; 9.33 ; 8.88 ; 9.38

OH: *17.74*
16.61 ; 17.97 ; 15.25 ; 24.25 ; 17.56 ; 21.15 ; 21.02 ; 11.72 ; 14.84 ; 18.33 ; 16.93 ; 17.72


----------



## aronpm (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: 12.81, 9.49, (14.94), 7.82, 9.36, 8.75, 9.22, (7.15), 8.14, 10.07, 9.61, 8.71 = 9.40
pretty bad start

OH: 23.64, 18.26, (11.67), 26.50, 25.43, 21.12, 14.62, 24.15, (30.06), 21.47, 21.80, 22.41 = 21.94
lol so much fail, I kept doing OLL too. 21.12 was a full solve, PLL skip >_>


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: 7.12
7.25, 6.29, DNF(7.02), 6.44, 7.47, 7.87, 6.43, 6.83, 6.59, 7.30, 6.06, 8.71

DNF because didn't solve a pair correctly =/ Should've been sub-7


----------



## slocuber (Jan 7, 2012)

9.07, 8.96, 7.96, 7.63, 7.62, 7.73, 7.84, 7.90, 7.70, 8.40, 8.27, 7.27 = 8.00   It shows that I haven't solved a single cube this week till yesterday...


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: 13.26
( 16.24 ) , 15.33 , 15.18 , 12.48 , 10.85 , 14.71 , 12.89 , ( 10.81 ) , 12.99 , 12.36 , 13.37 , 12.45
Bad start :l could have been sub-13
oh well, about 1 sec. better than last time 

OH: 37.43
45.04 , ( 50.29 ) , 32.42 , 37.40 , 37.16 , 38.60 , 33.77 , 38.28 , ( 27.99 ) , 28.71 , 39.56 , 43.36
i had about 5-7 x-crosses lol


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 7, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> OK,everbody Round 2 is closing in 5 hours so if anybody else wants to compete you better do it now.


 
can you PLLLLLLEAAAAASSSSSSE wait 5 minutes for me to finnish OH ??????????
*EDIT*: done


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaycee
Round 2

9.77, 10.89, 10.53, 11.83, (15.39), (9.11), 12.53, 10.32, 13.56, 13.31, 12.11, 11.27

*11.61 average*


----------



## pdilla (Jan 7, 2012)

9.20, 9.27, 8.55, 9.99, 10.59, (14.33), 11.65, 10.32, 13.01, 9.77, (8.32), 9.89

Alot of stutter starts in this one...  I've been focusing too much on the xcross and not enough on the look ahead...


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 7, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 2 Results*


*Two Handed:*

1. 6.96 Sa967St 
2. 7.12 amostay2004
3. 7.48 chris w
4. 8.00 slocuber
5. 8.21 PAPPAS!!15
6. 8.28 jorgeskm 
7. 8.93 jzengg
8. 9.15 yuxuibbs 
9. 9.40 aronpm
10. 9.51 mycube
11. 9.78 szatan 
12. 10.22 pdilla
13. 10.48 Pro94
14. 10.74 chrissyD
15. 10.97 otsyke
16. 11.61 Jaycee
17. 11.64 rubikmaster
18. 12.19 cubersmith
19. 13.26 GlowingSausage
20. 14.08 uyneb2000
21. 14.85 ickenicke
22. 20.92 robocopter87
23. 27.41 ThomasJE


*One Handed:*
 
1. 14.46 chris w
2. 16.48 jorgeskm
3. 16.68 yuxuibbs
4. 17.74 szatan
5. 18.48 mycube
6. 19.32 Pro94
7. 21.94 aronpm
8. 37.43 GlowingSausage


Congratulations to *Sa967St* for winning the Two Handed Category of the F2L Competition and congratulations to *chris w* for winning the One Handed Category of the F2L Competition.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 7, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 3 Scrambles*








Two Handed:
1. B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' U' F' U2 L' U2 B R2 F' L U L U
2. L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R' B D R' D2 L' R D' L' B R' F'
3. U2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 D' L' U B2 L2 R B2 L2 B' D
4. F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L R' D' L F R' D2 U R2 F R' 
5. U2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 U' L' B D' L D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 F'
6. D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 F' L' R D2 F R F2 D2 B D'
7. B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U L2 U F D2 B' D2 R U' L' D U' F2
8. R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D F2 L' U2 F2 L D' L2 R2 B' F' D' F' D2
9. U2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B' D R2 B2 R' U' R2 D' L2 F' U
10. B2 L2 U B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L D' U2 R' F U2 L2 F' R'
11. F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U L F' D' U2 B D' L D U L2
12. D' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B' L2 U R U F' D2 R' F' L' U'

One Handed:
1. L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D L2 R' F' U2 R' F2 U' R' F
2. U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F' U' F' R' F R2 B' L' R' F' D2
3. D R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 B' R B D U' F L D2 B D' F2
4. U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B U2 B L' F' U' L' U' F2 U2
5. D2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B' L D2 B2 U F' L2 U' F2 D' R
6. U' L2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D L' F' D' L2 D' F' U2 L2 F U
7. L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 R' B2 L' U R D2 U2 B R U
8. D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 U B2 U' R D2 U B2 F U2 R2 U F' L2 U
9. L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' B' L2 B' D2 B' L' R D2 B D' 
10. U F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U' B2 F' D' U2 B' R F' D L' U2 F2
11. B2 D L2 B2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B L' U B2 F' U2 F' U B2
12. L2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R' D L U' B F2 L D B D'


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaycee
Round 3

(9.75), 11.57, 9.97, 12.13, 10.34, (12.94), 12.36, 11.29, 11.85, 12.67, 11.40, 11.78

*11.54*


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 7, 2012)

(6.69), 8.10, 8.07, 9.00, 8.35, 9.36, 9.08, 8.91, 7.14, 9.83, 9.80, (11.41) = 8.76

was hoping for them all to be sub 10 but not today...


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 3 Average: 34.60
lol i suk 

Best Time: 29.60
Worst Time: 41.71

Times: (29.60) 36.36 31.24 35.77 (41.71) 35.26 38.51 32.00 35.27 34.68 35.84 31.07


----------



## pdilla (Jan 8, 2012)

2H: 10.28 

10.08, (8.46), 12.46, (12.82), 9.81, 8.55, 8.69, 8.69, 11.16, 11.51, 9.81, 12.09


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 8, 2012)

TwoHand 9.34, 9.00, 10.81, (11.38), 10.94, 11.18, 10.09, 9.52, 9.25, (8.65), 10.41, 9.36 = 9.99

OneHand 20.28, 19.25, 20.05, 16.84, 16.75, 18.44, (21.63), 19.52, 20.94, 19.93, (15.83), 19.44 = 19.14


----------



## chris w (Jan 8, 2012)

2H: 7.67, 7.79, 8.55, 7.75, 6.42, 7.05, 9.84, 6.99, 7.11, (DNF(0.32)), 8.17, (5.96) = 7.73 
OH: (DNF(0.18)), 13.48, 16.81, 13.81, 13.51, (9.67), 11.88, 12.58, 15.79, 16.17, 15.87, 15.49 = 14.54
:/ dnfs because I forgot to change window to qqtimer, otherwise not great but the sub6 and sub10 are nice


----------



## JasonK (Jan 8, 2012)

Two-handed:

10.97, (9.86), (14.28), 13.26, 12.19, 10.93, 9.88, 10.14, 10.51, 10.73, 10.19, 10.68 = *10.95*

One-handed:

14.29, 22.82, (26.96), (13.52), 19.65, 17.88, 22.12, 21.24, 23.25, 25.86, 19.31, 24.38 = *21.08*


----------



## ottozing (Jan 8, 2012)

round 3-2h

1. B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' U' F' U2 L' U2 B R2 F' L U L U (14.65)
2. L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R' B D R' D2 L' R D' L' B R' F' (11.80)
3. U2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 D' L' U B2 L2 R B2 L2 B' D (11.47)
4. F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L R' D' L F R' D2 U R2 F R' (13.71)
5. U2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 U' L' B D' L D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 F' (13.49)
6. D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 F' L' R D2 F R F2 D2 B D' (16.52)
7. B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U L2 U F D2 B' D2 R U' L' D U' F2 (10.60)
8. R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D F2 L' U2 F2 L D' L2 R2 B' F' D' F' D2 (16.00)
9. U2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B' D R2 B2 R' U' R2 D' L2 F' U (12.17)
10. B2 L2 U B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L D' U2 R' F U2 L2 F' R' (13.12)
11. F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U L F' D' U2 B D' L D U L2 (13.49)
12. D' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B' L2 U R U F' D2 R' F' L' U' (13.29)

average-13.36


----------



## BrianH (Jan 8, 2012)

TwoHand: 11.58 10.10 10.14 14.26 10.43 10.54 10.82 9.79 (15.12) (6.27) 11.00 10.68 = 10.93

OneHand: 17.91 19.04 17.23 20.10 19.53 21.50 (10.90) 18.78 14.40 (21.86) 19.72 19.39
Edit: The OH avg was 18.76


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 3 - Two Handed

Ao12: 24.67
23.57, 22.50, 26.07, 23.95, 27.73, 24.32, (28.82), 25.57, 27.53, (20.07), 24.54, 20.95

Yay! Fastest average


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 3
*Average: 12.04*
10.93 12.87 11.96 9.89 12.92 (14.89) 12.76 12.39 (8.11) 11.78 13.32 11.53
Could've been sub-12  but whatever.


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Jan 8, 2012)

1. 8.78
2. 8.59
3. 9.83
4. 7.38
5. 7.56
6. 7.84
7. 7.34
8. 10.83
9. (11.16)
10. 8.36
11. 8.40
12. (6.71)

Average: 8.49 (Bad for me)


----------



## StefanR (Jan 8, 2012)

2H: 7.35, 6.17, 6.20, 7.48, (5.21), 7.60, 8.51, (10.06), 7.91, 5.64, 7.25, 7.34 = 7.15

OH: 10.71, (16.29), 12.13, 10.73, 11.54, 12.33, 14.86, 11.48, 13.04, (9.87), 12.54, 13.34 = 12.27


----------



## otsyke (Jan 8, 2012)

*Round 3*

2H: (13.62), 12.42, 11.56, 12.29, 13.29, 12.97, 10.26, 11.01, 11.23, 12.58, 11.29, (8.30) = *11.89*


----------



## TheChriskage (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 3 

2H
12.27, 9.77, (8.82), 11.94, 14.27, 9.76, (DNF(15.47)), 10.17, 12.66, 12.02, 12.12, 10.67 = *11.57*

I expected this to be better.


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 8, 2012)

2H
(15.09), 9.75, 9.97, (8.91), 9.52, 12.05, 12.34+, 11.56, 11.88, 9.46, 11.50, 9.06 = 10.71

OH
19.58, 20.71, (14.00), 20.91, 16.80, 19.63, 19.93, 16.88, 22.59, 17.19, (28.96), 22.27 = 19.65


----------



## AndersB (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 3

2H: 11.47
11.01, 12.95, 8.84, 16.06, 10.42, 10.35, 12.76, 13.32, 10.40, 9.26, 11.79, 12.45

OH: 21.000 XD
21.832, 17.428, 19.863, 21.102, 19.204, 22.272, 22.668, 21.542, 20.775, 18.000, 26.997, 22.744

Was hoping for sub -10 and -20, but fun OH average...


----------



## zipzap321 (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 3

2H: 12.17
12.81, 13.67, (8.36), 13.01, 10.20, 12.14, 11.09, (14.70), 13.63, 11.69, 11.39, 12.03

OH: 20.75
18.28, 22.56, 21.74, 22.58, 19.96, 21.21, 18.82, 19.97, 21.43, (17.32), 21.24, (37.24)


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 3

2H Avg. 21.64

1. 18.76 
2. 25.58 
3. 23.90 
4. (29.60) 
5. 24.76 
6. (17.12) 
7. 19.65 
8. 19.85 
9. 19.47 
10. 23.11  
11. 22.42 
12. 18.90

Sune to be sub 20...stay tuned


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 3 - 2H - Average of 12 == 21.86

1. 17.21
2. 22.85
3. 22.27
4. 22.95
5. 24.19
6. 22.02
7. 22.68
8. 18.81
9. 19.98
10. 26.83
11. 21.71
12. 21.18

current avg12: 21.86 (σ = 1.56)



immortalchaos29 said:


> Sune to be sub 20...stay tuned



Right behind you.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 9, 2012)

*Round 3*
Two-Handed


13.38
14.78
10.78
10.98
12.17
16.54
12.09
13.03
10.51
13.72

Average: *12.80*

Cube: Stickerless Zhan Chi


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 3

2H: 13.43, 11.10, 11.30, (16.73), 12.68, (10.17), 12.76, 11.10, 11.74, 13.14, 12.07, 12.27= 12.16


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 10, 2012)

2H: 11.77
12.41 , 12.23 , ( 10.00 ) , ( 12.47 ) , 12.04 , 12.23 , 10.64 , 11.60 , 13.31 , 11.37 , 12.05 , 10.63
>:OOO no sub-10 lol. but my worst time was better than my last avg LOL

OH: 33.26
( 41.60 ) , 35.71 , 32.05 , 36.10 , 33.18 , 37.26 , 30.82 , 27.75 , 34.26 , 36.20 , 29.30 , ( 27.09 )
when scrambling the last one i thought "last, but not least. this one is going to be the best time" LOL


----------



## RaresB (Jan 11, 2012)

Round - 3

10.11, 11.26, 8.86, 11.84, 10.12, 9.94, 8.92, 6.83, 10.53, 9.94, 9.68, 8.37 = 9.77

Wow so many sup-10's, 3 11's omg, some nice some really bad

sorry for the late submission it would be greatly appreciated if you could count it


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 11, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 3 Reuslts*


*Two Handed:*
1. 7.15 StefanR 
2. 7.73 chris w
3. 8.49 hoooneyguy
4. 8.76 chrissyD
5. 9.77 pwnAGE
6. 9.99 Andri Maulana
7. 10.28 pdilla
8. 10.71 Pro94
9. 10.93 BrianH
10. 10.95 WTF2L
11. 11.47 AndersB
12. 11.54 Jaycee
13. 11.57 TheChriskage
14. 11.77 GlowingSausage
15. 11.89 otsyke
16. 12.04 rubikmaster
17. 12.16 uyneb2000
18. 12.17 zipzap321
19. 12.80 Akuma
20. 13.36 ottozing
21. 21.64 immortalchaos29
22. 21.86 robocopter87
23. 24.67 ThomasJE
24. 34.60 DaveyCow

*One Handed:*
1. 12.27 StefanR
2. 14.54 chris w
3. 18.76 BrianH
4. 19.14 Andri Maulana
5. 19.65 Pro94
6. 20.75 zipzap321
7. 21.00 AndersB
8. 21.08 WTF2L
9. 33.26 GlowingSausage


Congratulations to StefanR for winning both categories of Round 3!Great job.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 11, 2012)

*F2L Competiton Round 4 Scrambles*








Two Handed Scrambles:
1. L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' R' B2 U L2 R2 B2 F L
2. D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F L' B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U' R' D2
3. U2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B D' L' U2 R' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 U
4. L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R D R' D' B2 R' F' L U L' U'
5. B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 B' D R' U2 R2 F' D2 U2 L F
6. R2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L' D R D B F2 D' B2 L' F'
7. R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U L2 U R' F R' B' U' R' D2 B' D' R'
8. U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D F2 U B2 U B' L2 D' F U' R2 U F U
9. D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B' D R' F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L F' D2
10. B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R F R' F' L B D' R F2 L D' F' D2
11. L2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 R' U B D' B L2 F' L F R
12. U' F2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B' F L2 R U2 B' L2 B D' L2 D' R2

One handed Scrambles:
1. L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B R2 D' B D2 L D' R' B' D R2
2. D L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F L' U F2 R' D B2 D' B' F2
3. L2 D L2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D R D B' L2 D U B U2 L D'
4. F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 R U2 L2 F U R' D' U B2 R2
5. L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F L' D U F U' R' U' B' F' U2
6. F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F' D F' L D U' L D2 B' D'
7. D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R D2 L2 U2 B' U' L' R' F2 D' R' F' R'
8. B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U2 B' L2 B R B F' D R D R' D U'
9. B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U L' F' D L B' D' F2 L B2
10. R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L U2 B D' B2 D' R U' L D2 U
11. U R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 B R2 D' L2 B' U' R D' R2
12. B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U R2 D2 R B2 L B' L' B2 D2 B2 U B' U2


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 4 2H
Avg. 21.95

1. 18.95 
2. 23.31 
3. 22.62 
4. (25.93) 
5. 23.25 
6. 20.95 
7. 23.67 
8. 21.17
8. (15.14) 
9. 23.96 
10. 20.90 
11. 20.74 
12. 22.36

Failure to practice in between competitions is not recommended -___-


----------



## chris w (Jan 12, 2012)

2H: 6.28, 6.15, 5.39, 5.92, 7.05, 7.14, (5.29), 8.65, 8.09, 8.31, (9.22), 6.27 = 6.93
OH: 15.33, (19.86), 13.99, 13.42, 13.46, 14.96, 14.85, 14.01, (11.40), 12.25, 16.37, 14.98 = 14.36


----------



## JasonK (Jan 12, 2012)

2H: 9.13, 9.99, 10.98, (13.31), 9.92, 10.91, 11.34, 10.63, 12.31, 10.51, 10.15, (7.40) = *10.59*


----------



## Goosly (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 4, 2H:
9.82, 9.70, 12.43, 10.85, 13.29, 9.18, (8.27), 13.19, (DNF), 17.52, 13.96, 12.50 = 12.24
(σ = 2.51) :fp


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 4

2H:
8.96, 6.28, 7.26, 6.60, 6.86, 7.88, 6.91, 5.39, 7.42, 6.75, 6.90, 6.65 = 6.95

OH: 14.69, 17.53, 12.12, 16.63, 11.86, 11.61, 11.99, 13.38, 9.01, 11.71, 12.70, 11.06 = 12.78


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 4
*Average: 11.87*
12.01 10.09 11.46 (9.76) 13.43 12.48 12.46 10.12 11.84 13.53 11.25 (14.23)
Pretty good average for me.  I usually average about 12 seconds at F2L.


----------



## CommaYou (Jan 12, 2012)

2H:
12.00 12.50 10.32 10.59 (20.91) 13.19 13.10 9.88 14.23 13.14 (8.99) 10.89
=11.98


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 12, 2012)

11.68, 8.74, 11.43, 9.14, 8.67, 10.55, 10.44, (8.19), 10.28, 10.06, 10.18, (12.53) = 10.11

fail


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 12, 2012)

2H: 6.18, 6.40, 7.88, 7.00, 7.97, (6.02), 8.71, 6.36, 6.55, 6.90, 8.18, (8.93)= 7.21 :/


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 4:
TH:
*Average: 8.14*
01.: 9,15
02.10,98)
03.: 9,33
04.: 7,33
05.: 9,33
06.: 7,50
07.: 7,83
08.: 6,17 (With an OLL-Skip, it could've been Sub-9!)
09.: 8,91
10.: 6,90
11.5,70) (With PLL-Skip, could've been Sub-8!)
12.: 9,02

There were three pretty good solves, three average solves and six failed solves. So half good, half bad.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 12, 2012)

With the risk of being laughed at  

2H
Round 4
Average: 43.43 seconds
Individual Times: 
1: 49.24, 
2: 52.09, 
3: (28.12), 
4: 48.39, 
5: 36.71, 
6: 47.02, 
7: 29.10, 
8: 36.49, 
9: 47.69, 
10: (56.80), 
11: 42.78, 
12: 44.74


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 12, 2012)

SittingDeath said:


> With the risk of being laughed at


 
no1 will laugh at you. we all were once beginners and all had f2l averages like that. i started like that and 3 months later i'm averaging 11-13 seconds with f2l. good luck for the future and HAPPY CUBING!


----------



## TheChriskage (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 4

2H:
12.34, 11.95, 13.04, 8.88, 11.90, 11.49, 10.33, (7.27), (17.79+), 12.76, 13.46, 8.93=11.51 avg/12

OH:
21.91, 21.76, 20.11, 18.85, 22.61, 17.44, 17.98, 22.16, (14.37), (23.06), 17.20, 19.46 = 19.95


----------



## otsyke (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 4
2H: 12.39

So inconsistent, a few good times, a few shitty times, bad average 


Spoiler



Fridrich - F2L training
Jan 12, 2012 8:04:48 PM - 8:11:00 PM

Mean: DNF
Standard deviation: 2.84
Best Time: 8.80
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 5: 11.25
2-6 - 9.90 9.40 (8.98) (DNF) 14.45

Best average of 12: 
1-12 - 17.55 9.90 9.40 8.98 (DNF) 14.45 10.12 14.01 11.53 12.27 15.64 (8.80)

1. 17.55 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' R' B2 U L2 R2 B2 F L
2. 9.90 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F L' B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U' R' D2
3. 9.40 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B D' L' U2 R' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 U
4. 8.98 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R D R' D' B2 R' F' L U L' U'
5. DNF B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 B' D R' U2 R2 F' D2 U2 L F
6. 14.45 R2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L' D R D B F2 D' B2 L' F'
7. 10.12 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U L2 U R' F R' B' U' R' D2 B' D' R'
8. 14.01 U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D F2 U B2 U B' L2 D' F U' R2 U F U
9. 11.53 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B' D R' F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L F' D2
10. 12.27 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R F R' F' L B D' R F2 L D' F' D2
11. 15.64 L2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 R' U B D' B L2 F' L F R
12. 8.80 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B' F L2 R U2 B' L2 B D' L2 D' R2


----------



## StefanR (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 4
2H: 6.96, 6.51, 6.22, 7.00, (8.24), 6.81, 7.12, 6.78, (6.04), 6.80, 8.18, 6.55 = 6.89

OH: 11.69, 13.08, 11.62, 15.01, (15.08), 12.57, 13.97, 10.46, (9.13), 14.46, 12.35, 9.87 = 12.51

Yeah, i really like this way of competition, because my f2l could be much better


----------



## zipzap321 (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 4

2H: *11.24* (σ = 1.66)
10.11, 10.73, (15.58), 10.36, 15.10, 10.42, 11.23, 9.59, 12.65, (8.94), 10.05, 12.18

OH: *21.74* (σ = 3.32)
17.94, 16.97, 22.20, 23.77, 24.49, (16.93), 18.38, 23.60, 19.25, 26.58, (28.78), 24.18


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 12, 2012)

2H:
times (reset, import):
8.02, (5.80), 8.38, 7.22, 8.74, 7.82, 8.88, 7.13, (8.94), 8.16, 6.71, 8.38 = 7.94

OH:
times (reset, import):
13.78, 14.61, 13.96, 13.41, 13.59, 13.12, 18.59, 14.04, 10.69, 18.72, 10.01, 13.96 = 13.98


----------



## RaresB (Jan 12, 2012)

2h AVG:
11.16, 8.99, 11.11, 9.94, 8.83, 11.07, 9.56, 8.44, 9.26, 9.79, 9.87, 10.64 = 9.91

Too many 11's


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 14, 2012)

2H -27.76, 18.97, 22.08, 16.19, 20.23, 16.78, 22.36, 15.78, 17.19, 18.21, 21.30, 20.90 === *19.42*

Improvement! I Choose You!

Really though, I am definitely seeing improvement. This really is just a matter of practice.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 14, 2012)

2H: 6.62, 5.66, 7.38, (8.13), 5.73, 7.40, 6.16, (5.55), 6.93, 7.78, 6.03, 6.40 = 6.61
OH: 12.61, 9.76, 11.32, 12.20, 13.09, 9.78, (9.46), (13.64), 10.69, 12.47, 11.96, 12.01 = 11.59


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2012)

8.29, 6.94, 8.41, 8.64, (10.35), 7.32, 6.96, 7.48, 9.19, 9.21, 7.54, (6.80) = 8.00


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 4 Two Handed:
Ao12: 22.06
(18.03) 22.90 23.96 29.76 27.34 24.93 26.76 26.28 25.31 24.09 (37.71) 22.06

Improving...
37.71 - :fp messed up cross, then spent ages trying to find a pair.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 4

2H: 11.78
15.68, 11.29, 14.03, 10.59, 8.78, 13.34, 10.23, 11.78, 12.25, 10.76, 11.29, 12.26


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 4 Results*

*Two Handed:*
1. 6.61 Edward_Lin 
2. 6.89 StefanR
3. 6.93 chris w
4. 6.95 amostay2004
5. 7.21 cuberman
6. 7.94 zzdanielzz29
7. 8.00 Zane_C
8. 8.14 Ezy Ryder
9. 9.91 pwnAGE
10. 10.11 chrissyD
11. 10.59 WTF2L
12. 11.24 zipzap321
13. 11.78 AndersB
14. 11.51 TheChriskage
15. 11.87 rubikmaster
16. 11.98 CommaYou
16. 11.98 GlowingSausage
17. 12.24 Goosly
18. 12.39 otsyke
19. 19.42 robocopter87
20. 21.95 immortalchaos29
21. 22.06 ThomasJE
22. 43.43 SittingDeath

*One Handed:*
1. 11.59 Edward Lin
2. 12.51 StefanR
3. 12.78 amostay 2004
4. 13.98 zzdanielzz29
5. 14.36 chris w 
6. 19.95 TheChriskage
 7. 21.74 zipzap321
8. 32.80 Glowing Sausage

Congratulations to Edward Lin for winning the One-Handed and the Two-Handed Category of Round 4 of the F2L Competition!


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 5 Scrambles*







Two Handed:
1. R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U F2 L' B' F' L2 R F R2 F U L2 D' R
2. D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F' U L U B' F L' D B' R2 
3. D F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 F L' U F' R B' U F2 U' L2 R
4. U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D F L' R' U B L' F L' R2 U' R' D'
5. F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 F R B' F' L' R B2 F' U' F2
6. F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B F' U' R' B D2 F R U2 L' R'
7. F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F L' R' D F L' R2 D R' F' R'
8. U2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' R' B2 L F' D' R' U' R2 F U 
9. U B2 U L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L F U2 F D U2 L B' F D
10. F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F' L2 R' D2 B L' B L U L2 B' U2 
11. B2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 U R B' D' L2 U' B2 U B' R2
12. F2 D2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U' F' U B L R U2 B D' L2 U'

One-Handed:
1. L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 R U B' D' B' F' L U2 B' R'
2. D2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 F' U2 L D B' F' U B F'
3. F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U R' U2 L' D' B D2 L2 F L' U
4. R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U L' B' D2 U L' D B R U2 R D2 U'
5. D R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' F' L' U2 R U2 F' R2 U' L2
6. F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R D' U L' B2 F L F2 R2 B'
7. U' B2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 F' U' B D' L' U2 L' R
8. L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B' L U2 L D L' D L2 B R F'
9. D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R U L2 F2 U2 B' D F2 R'
10. D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R D' L' B U' L2 B2 L' F'
11. U B2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' B2 F D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R'
12. U F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 L' D' U2 B' U2 B R2 D' L2 D'


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

11.01, 11.09, 10.55, 10.38, 10.60, 10.63, 11.87, (9.42), 10.03, 10.04, 11.00, (11.98) = 

10.72 Average, Two Handed.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 14, 2012)

2H: 10.48

(14.00), 9.79, 11.89, 8.61, 10.51, (6.99), 10.61, 11.23, 11.71, 9.07, 10.40, 10.93


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 14, 2012)

2H
7.18, 7.51, (9.16), 7.23, 7.42, 7.14, 7.94, 6.75, 7.99, (5.75), 8.50, 5.77 => 7.34


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 14, 2012)

7.13, 7.02, 7.66, 8.12, 8.06, 8.10, 6.22, 8.44, 7.55, 8.74, 6.86, 8.73 = 7.77 2h

9.60, 9.57, 10.57, 11.13, 10.34, 11.26, 8.30, 12.22, 10.71, 9.28, 10.00, 10.05 = 10.25 OH


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 4 2H F2L average: 34.04

I lose

Best Time: 23.85
Worst Time: 40.76

Times: 34.44 32.94 36.12 36.01 (23.85) 31.48 40.55 34.36 32.38 (40.76) 33.64 28.52

Dunno where the 23.85 came from lol just a good smooth solve (its rare for me )

EDIT: I see I posted round 4 and didnt realize i missed round 4  I posted round 5 below so plz ignore these times


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 5
*Average: 12.62*
10.59 12.34 13.65 13.39 13.48 (10.36) (15.11) 13.07 11.31 11.48 14.15 12.73
Bad average. :S I'm usually sub-12 at F2L.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 15, 2012)

Two Handed:
1
51,72
2
46,42
3
55,70
4
47,05
5
45,21
6
34,70
7
40,78
8
45,69
9
38,41
10
53,66
11
37,37
12
47,79

AVG: 45,41

Bad times


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 5 - Two Handed
Ao12: 26.34
28.98 34.73 (40.92) 22.10 31.81 28.14 28.89 25.36 19.34 (19.01) 20.42 23.62

Slow to start with... got into rythym around 8 or 9...
Tried to go white-yellow CN at start - failed


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 15, 2012)

round 4 and 5 (my round 4 post didn't save because of an internet problem. it would be nice if you would edit it into the results...):

round 5:

2H: will edit later

OH: will edit later

round 4:

2H: 11.978
10.23 , ( 8.25 ) , 12.61 , 11.19 , ( 13.76 ) , 12.04 , 12.75 , 12.60 , 11.64 , 12.56 , 11.98 , 12.18
sub 10  almost 2 :l

OH: 32.80
37.46 , 37.68 , 28.91 , ( 16.71 ) , 31.97 , 26.12 , 37.34 , 28.95 , 36.20 , ( 38.28 ) , 33.87 , 29.50


----------



## otsyke (Jan 15, 2012)

*Round 5:*
*2H:* 9.98, 10.69, 11.86, 12.34, 11.99, 11.87, 13.00, 9.58, 13.66, 10.62, 12.16, 11.28 = *11.58*


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 5: 2H
Avg. 20.58

18.62, (32.01), 21.93, 17.72, (15.33), 24.36, 25.36, 19.85, 21.92, 15.18, 23.72, 16.95


----------



## RaresB (Jan 16, 2012)

2h avg:
10.32, 7.31, 9.28, 9.30, 8.76, 10.68, 9.50, 8.87, 8.55, 7.47, 9.38, 7.55 = 8.90
finally a good average but it was pretty easy scramble


----------



## Riley (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 5, 2H, Riley

Avg: 10.61

11.39, 9.40, (12.77), 11.20, 10.63, 12.06, (9.01), 10.64, 10.37, 10.80, 10.11, 9.50


----------



## slimjamin (Jan 16, 2012)

12: 00:16.59 
11: 00:17.00 
10: 00:10.87 
9: 00:11.65 
8: 00:16.06 
7: 00:15.19 
6: 00:16.05 
5: 00:10.78 4: 00:13.85 
3: 00:12.13 
2: 00:12.46 
1: 00:15.06 

*= 13.99*

dayum, too slow


----------



## ottozing (Jan 16, 2012)

round 5 2h
9.90
9.84
15.01
10.74
11.87
9.56
9.96
10.56
18.39
10.10
11.21
13.52

average - 11.27

meh


----------



## Krag (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 5 
*2H Average = 13.22*
14.13, 13.69, 15.16, 14.40, 13.39, 12.19, 13.11, (11.50), 13.01, 11.56, (15.28), 11.55


----------



## Henrik (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 5

2H

(15.45), 9.80, 9.75, 8.82, 8.74, 8.41, 7.15, 7.36, 7.88, 7.49, (6.85), 12.74 = 8.81

First one was a full solve  last one was fail!!!

OH:

14.55, (20.20), (10.72), 14.07, 12.78, 11.92, 15.25, 13.81, 12.61, 12.65, 14.21, 14.22 = 13.61


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 5:
TH:
*Average: 8.10*
01.: 10.50 // Baaaad
02.: 8.43 // Not good
03.: 7.83
04.11.13) // How dare You, Guhong?!
05.: 7.47
06.: 6.96 // You are forgiven.
07.: 9.24 // Oh come on...
08.6.84)
09.: 7.32 // PLL-Skip after easy OLL.
10.: 8.27
11.: 7.78
12.: 7.23

Only one twenty-fifth of a second better than the last time. Two good times, five average and five bad ones.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 5

2H: 11.35
15.00, 12.70, 10.47, 13.90, 10.66, 9.42, 10.20, 12.02, 8.77, 12.22, 11.13, 10.81


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 16, 2012)

Thought I'd start having a stab at this as my F2L is dreadful and needs improving:

R5, 2H, Av of 10 = 31.33

12:	00:29.65	
11:	00:32.36	
10:	(00:46.37)	
9:	00:37.28	
8:	00:26.78	
7:	00:33.80	
6:	(00:25.33)	
5:	00:29.91	
4:	00:33.82	
3:	00:31.89	
2:	00:29.98	
1:	00:27.86


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey,Roux users.There is now an F2B(First Two Blocks) competition for you!Check it out: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34824-First-2-Blocks-Competition


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Hey,Roux users.There is now an F2B(First Two Blocks) competition for you!Check it out: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34824-First-2-Blocks-Competition


 
I think he would want it on the first page.


----------



## TheChriskage (Jan 16, 2012)

Gard.. messed up the last two solves. Had been sub 11..
At least I'm improving

2H round 5: 11.28
14.80, 10.89, 9.65, 9.91, 10.35, 9.22, 10.91, (9.14), 12.07, 10.76, (18.29), 14.23+


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

emolover said:


> I think he would want it on the first page.


LOL,I think you should've checked the first page before you said that.


----------



## JyH (Jan 16, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> LOL,I think you should've checked the first page before you said that.


 
There seems to be a glitch. It says it was last edited by you 2 weeks ago, so emolover probably just saw that and figured that you didn't update it yet.

no error


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

JyH said:


> There seems to be a glitch. It says it was last edited by you 2 weeks ago, so emolover probably just saw that and figured that you didn't update it yet.


Yeah,there seems to be some kind of glitch.Is anybody else getting the database error or something like that when you edit your posts?


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

JyH said:


> no error


Yeah,I'm not getting it anymore either.I don't know what the hell it was,but I did get that error.


----------



## Sillas (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 5: 
*2H:* (11.43), 13.85, 13.75, 12.73, (17.61), 14.15, 14.53, 13.27, 13.36, 14.84, 16.55, 12.48 => avg *13.95*


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 18, 2012)

Round 5 2H Average: 35.12

Standard deviation: 4.02
Best Time: 27.45
Worst Time: 41.04

Times: (41.04) (27.45) 31.50 34.52 33.93 34.64 37.88 40.30 38.62 29.04 34.59 36.15


----------



## Carson (Jan 18, 2012)

*Round 5*

*Two Hand
Average: 15.08*
Times: 11.95, 13.80, 17.97, 20.33, 12.90, 15.71, 17.33, 17.09, 13.13, 15.21, 11.06, 15.70

*One Hand
Average: 47.36*
Times: 40.02, 47.65, 44.73, 41.12, 53.83, 35.79, 45.58, 43.07, 52.26, 57.56, 47.84, 1:23.69
I don't even want to talk about how much my hand was hurting by the end of this...


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 18, 2012)

Round 5 ends in 15 minutes.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 18, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 5 Results*


*Two Handed:*

1. 7.34 Sa967St
2. 7.77 a small kitten
3. 8.10 Ezy Ryder
4. 8.81 Henrik
5. 8.90 pwnAGE
6. 10.48 pdilla
7. 10.61 Riley
8. 10.72 Jaycee
9. 11.27 ottozing
10. 11.28 TheChriskage
11. 11.35 AndersB
12. 11.58 otyske
13. 12.62 rubikmaster
14. 13.22 Krag
15. 13.95 Sillas
16. 13.99 slimjamin
17. 15.08 Carson
18. 20.58 immortalchaos29
19. 26.34 ThomasJE
20. 31.33 andyfreeman
21. 35.12 DaweyCow
22. 45.41 SittingDeath

*One Handed:*
1. 10.25 a small kitten
2. 13.61 Henrik
3. 47.36 Carson


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 18, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 6 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	R2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 L' B D F2 R2 B' R D2 R2 F2	
2.	R U2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' U R F' D2 F' L B D L U'	
3.	D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U R U L2 R2 B L' B' D2 F2 U F	
4.	B' R2 B' F' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 R F L U B' D F L' R2 B'	
5.	U2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L B2 U F' L2 F' L2 D U2 F2	
6.	B2 D' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' F' U B D' F D' R' D F2	
7.	R' L' F' L2 U' L U2 F D L D2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F L2 U2 R2 L2	
8.	F2 L' U R' D R2 F2 U B' L' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 B2	
9.	D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R U L B' U' F2 R' D' L' R'	
10.	L2 B F U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B U' R' D U L' U2 B' F U' R'	
11.	R2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' B L D2 F D' F' U L' R2	
12.	B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' F' L' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F D'

*One Handed:*
1.	B U' F' L2 D' F2 B2 L D R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' U2	
2.	R' L F U2 F B R F' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2	
3.	U' F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B F' R' U' B F2 L B' D U'	
4.	R2 B R2 U2 B D2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 L D' F R F' R2 D2 L2 B2 U'	
5.	R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D R' D R B R' F2 D' U L' R'	
6.	U' R2 B2 R' D B' R' F2 L' B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U2 L2	
7.	B2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D U' B2 U' R2 B' L R' B U2 R' B D2 B' U'	
8.	B U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B' L2 F2 R' B L F2 D2 F L' D' R2 B	
9.	D F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R F' D2 R' D' L' B2 R' D	
10.	D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L' D B F D U' F' U' R' F	
11.	U B R' F U' L F' B2 U F' R2 U R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U	
12.	L U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L' D' F U2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 B2 D'

BTW,from now on I am not using the WCA scrambler from CubeExplorer 5.00 anymore.We will now be using scrambles from Mark2(it also generates WCA scrambles).


----------



## Sillas (Jan 18, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 6*

*Two Handed:* 15.34, 16.24, 15.72, 14.05, 12.09, 16.18, 13.58, 14.32, 13.13, (11.14), (16.65), 13.34 = *14.40*

*One Handed:* 24.16, 20.14, 23.35, 21.50, 18.94, 20.52, (15.21), (24.71), 22.29, 23.82, 17.38, 22.34 = *21.44*


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 6

2H Avg: 18.95

16.40, 16.03, (29.50), 18.46, 17.09, 19.52, (14.53), 15.74, 23.08, 23.55, 18.15, 21.47

Improvement!


----------



## Riley (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 6, 2H, Riley

11.28, 10.70, (14.35), 9.00, 13.38, 11.53, 9.83, 11.61, (8.83), 11.38, 11.30, 9.43

Average: 10.94

Little worst than last week. :/


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 19, 2012)

BTW,guys if there will be less than 5 OH competitors this round I think I will have to take down the OH category forever because it's just pointless then.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 19, 2012)

Two Handed:
1. 47,43
2. 33,95
3. 49,85
4. (30,44)
5. 55,26
6. 39,07
7. (55,57)
8. 34,17 
9. 51,94
10. 46,12
11. 36,50
12. 35,23

2 total misses -_- should be more awake next time 

Avg: 42,87


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 19, 2012)

Two handed
(47.92) 44.35 31.26 34.52 44.19 37.84 40.62 27.83 (25.50) 34.80 36.41 42.47
Average 37.43
Im starting to figure out how to look ahead a bit =)


----------



## Mikel (Jan 19, 2012)

*Average: 14.50*
2H, Round 6
Standard Deviation: 2.31
Best Time: 11.66
Worst Time: 20.56
Individual Times:
1.	12.22	
2.	(11.66)	
3.	(20.56)	
4.	16.41	
5.	19.03	
6.	18.83	
7.	14.41	
8.	12.97	
9.	12.13	
10.	12.21	
11.	12.94	
12.	13.86
*
Average: 27.66*
OH, Round 6
Standard Deviation: 1.95
Best Time: 21.81
Worst Time: 35.84
Individual Times:
1.	27.27	
2.	28.97	
3.	25.94	
4.	25.65	
5.	31.56
6.	25.05	
7.	25.09	
8.	29.31	
9.	27.68	
10.	(35.84)	
11.	30.03	
12.	(21.81)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 6 - Two Handed

Ao12: 26.43 
25.75 19.81 27.73 25.04 31.45 29.04 24.70 30.37 21.73 (32.81) (19.31) 28.68

INCREDIBLY inconsistant, half the time I did the OLL's :fp 32.81, I nearly did the whole solve.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 19, 2012)

369	Jan 19, 2012 5:05:45 PM	00:12.73 
368	Jan 19, 2012 5:04:47 PM	00:14.18 
367	Jan 19, 2012 5:03:15 PM	0010.61) 
366	Jan 19, 2012 5:02:26 PM	00:12.75 
365	Jan 19, 2012 5:01:16 PM	00:11.69 
364	Jan 19, 2012 5:00:32 PM	00:10.73 
363	Jan 19, 2012 4:59:37 PM	00:12.08 
362	Jan 19, 2012 4:58:56 PM	00:15.97 
361	Jan 19, 2012 4:58:18 PM	00:11.09 
360	Jan 19, 2012 4:56:32 PM	00:11.77 
359	Jan 19, 2012 4:55:44 PM	00:11.87 
358	Jan 19, 2012 4:54:59 PM	0015.63) 

Ao12=12.45



Wanted a sub 10 =\.

Hmm. Smiley fail.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 19, 2012)

2H round 6: 14.63

13.94, 14.19, 12.52, 11.63, 12.64, 16.55, 14.05, 22.84, 10.56, 24.64, 14.81, 13.16


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2012)

r6-2h

1.(8.60)
2.(11.02)
3.(11.46)
4.(10.44)
5.(13.28)
6.(12.28)
7.(13.20)
8.(13.84)
9.(11.22)
10.(12.43)
11.(12.84)
12.(10.19)

average-11.84


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 20, 2012)

2H Average - *10.79*

(12.28), (8.92), 10.06, 9.02, 11.40, 10.74, 11.45, 10.61, 11.52, 10.25, 10.79, 12.10


----------



## jetcuber (Jan 20, 2012)

2H average - 14.90
(11.68), 14.44, 15.75, 16.27, 14.36, 13.88, 15.42, 14.92, (16.36), 16.18, 15.11, 12.66

hi.. first time to join here..


----------



## Naillig (Jan 20, 2012)

2H average

14.82, 13.66, 13.40, 15.20, 13.30, 17.89, (18.94), 15.17, 18.57, 12.78, 14.35, (11.72)

Average: 14.91


----------



## Kzip (Jan 20, 2012)

Avg : *9.16*

Times:
9.05, 8.77, 8.95, (11.05), 9.48, 8.67, 8.53, 9.81, 9.47, 9.53, 9.39, (6.89)


----------



## pdilla (Jan 20, 2012)

2H: *10.43*

9.93, 10.47, 11.75, 9.07, (11.90), (7.98), 11.90, 11.29, 8.24, 10.17, 11.15, 10.32

OH: *23.41* (yeah, that's why I never do OH competitions...)

21.11, 21.89, 21.22, 18.51, 25.70, 24.45, 25.07, 28.09, (DNF(22.28)), 27.20, 20.85, (17.42)


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 20, 2012)

2h 10.48, 9.56, 10.28, 9.75, 10.40, (11.46), 9.39, 8.95, 9.30, 11.20, (8.26), 9.69 = *9.90*

OH (24.23), (40.62), 24.54, 27.82, 27.52, 30.02, 33.00, 31.08, 33.34, 26.23, 30.67, 24.42 = *28.86* lol OH sucks


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 20, 2012)

*2H:* 14.61

15.45, 15.89, *16.90*, 14.28, *9.55*, 15.81, 12.81, 14.68, 14.68, 14.59, 15.39, 12.49


*OH:* 24.77

24.19, 29.44, 21.85, 25.16, 29.36, *13.90*, 23.28, 21.27, 24.49, *30.89*, 23.44, 25.18

Should probably have done this in better light. Was a bit hard to see properly.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 6 2H average: 35.47

Standard deviation: 4.66
Best Time: 29.03
Worst Time: DNF

Times: 32.15 46.77 31.68 30.85 31.78 34.96 36.68 (29.03) 38.53 34.59 (DNF) 36.74

DNF - I can't count - thought I had all 4 pairs but only had 3 lol


----------



## chris w (Jan 21, 2012)

2H: 8.39, 7.18, 6.43, 6.40, 7.36, 7.73, 7.07, (11.41), (5.39), 8.20, 7.67, 7.34 = 7.38
OH: 14.57, 13.28, 12.92, 12.74, 14.04, 12.56, 15.34, 14.26, 15.14, (12.26), (15.60), 12.30 = 13.72
improved /i think/ in OH, 2H still very much the same


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 6:

2H: 5.95, 5.97, 8.27, 7.12, 6.60, 7.64, 9.93, 8.46, 6.20, 7.15, 6.05, 7.69 = *7.12*


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 21, 2012)

2H Av 10 of 12: 30.46

Slight improvement, but not much. If anything, more consistancy...

12: 00:27.33 
11: 00:30.88 
10: (00:35.92) 
9: 00:30.12 
8: (00:21.57) 
7: 00:30.59 
6: 00:31.24 
5: 00:32.68 
4: 00:32.05 
3: 00:34.08 
2: 00:29.75 
1: 00:25.91


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 6:
TH:
*Average: 7.75*
01.: 8,65
02.: 6,78
03.: 8,56
04.: 6,07
05.: 7,30
06.: 7,27
07.8,99)
08.: 7,53
09.: 8,79
10.: 8,56
11.: 7,99
12.5,92)

Finally! Sub-8 Average of 12. Three good times, four average and five bad times.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

I usually close every round at around 13:00 to 15:00 PM EST,but I won't be home at that time today,so this time I'm closing it a little sooner.It will be closed in exactly 1 hour,so please compete if you haven't yet.


----------



## TheChriskage (Jan 21, 2012)

2H
12.82, 9.58, 10.99, (13.70), (7.12), 11.85, 12.29, 11.19, 9.84, 10.78, 12.89, 12.04 = *11.43*

This felt kinda bad


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 6
*Average: 11.93*
12.15 10.70 12.68 12.50 (8.90) (13.35) 10.65 12.57 12.32 11.78 12.25 11.71
A pretty normal average,but I messed up a few solves so it could've been better.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 6 Results*


*Two Handed:*
1. 7.12 amostay2004
2. 7.38 chris w 
3. 7.75 Ezy Ryder
4. 9.16 Kzip
5. 9.90 chrissyD
6. 10.43 pdilla
7. 10.79 Jaycee
8. 10.94 Riley
9. 11.43 TheChriskage
10. 11.84 ottozing
11. 11.93 rubikmaster
12. 12.45 CubeLTD
13. 14.40 Sillas
14. 14.50 Mikel
15. 14.61 MeshuggahX
16. 14.63 bryson azzopard
17. 14.90 jetcuber
18. 14.91 Naillig
19. 18.95 immortalchaos29
20. 26.43 ThomasJE
21. 30.46 andyfreeman
22. 35.47 DaveyCow
23. 37.43 Chrisandstuff
24. 42.87 SittingDeath

*One Handed:*
1. 13.72 chris w
2. 21.44  Sillas
3. 23.41 pdilla
4. 24.77 MeshuggahX
5. 27.66 Mikel
6. 28.86 chrissyD

Congratulations to amostay2004 for winning the Two Handed,and to chris w for winning the One Handed category!


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 7 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	L U2 B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R' B2 L' U' L2 F' R U2 B U2 F2 L'	
2.	R' L F L D R2 L' F' R B R2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F D2	
3.	U2 R2 F2 L D2 L F2 R D2 U2 R2 F U' R' F' D' B' D' L2 R' D2	
4.	D R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 R B' U L D B2 R2 B' R' F'	
5.	U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L U F D2 R D2 B R2 U'	
6.	U2 B' D R2 L' D R' L2 U' F' U2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' B2	
7.	U2 B2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 B' U F D' B' U2 R U' F D B2	
8.	B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 R' U' F D L R U' R F2 D	
9.	D' R2 B' L D' R2 D' R B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D2	
10.	B R2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R F U2 L' U F R' F D2 F'	
11.	D' F R B' D' F' L' U2 B R F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2	
12.	R2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D U B' U' R F' D2 F L U2 B U'

*One Handed:*
1.	L2 B D2 F L2 U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 L B L U R D' U2 L' F'	
2.	B2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' L' R2 B' U' F2 U2 F L U B'	
3.	L2 B' R' U2 R2 U2 D' L' D F2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 D2 L' F2 U2 L'	
4.	R B R' F2 U L' F2 R F' D R2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 L'	
5.	D L2 U R2 F2 D' U' F2 U' R2 B2 R' F' L2 U R2 B' L2 R F2	
6.	R2 B2 U F2 D R2 B2 U L2 R2 D R D2 B R2 D' B U F2 U' F2	
7.	U L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D R D2 U B L D' L2 U2 F2 L F'	
8.	F' R D2 F2 L' B L U' F R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' B' D2 F2 R2	
9.	U R' B L' D2 L D R2 B R2 L U2 L F2 R' U2 L' D2 R D2	
10.	U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F L B' L2 U2 B2 F D2 B' D	
11.	U2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U L B' F R' F2 R' U F2 U' R2	
12.	D2 B U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L F' U2 L2 D' B2 R F D2 B


----------



## otsyke (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 7
2H: 11.16



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.16
1. 11.92 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B U B D F D' F R B R
2. 10.93 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 L' B R' B2 L' D2 F R' D' U2
3. (8.64) D2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F L B' F2 R2 U' F2 D B'
4. (13.75) R2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F U L' R F U B' L' D2 R' D
5. 10.96 L2 D U B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U' F' U' F' R B D' B' F' U' L' F2
6. 11.75 R' F2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R F U' B F R' B2 L' U' B2 L2
7. 11.71 B D B2 R' L2 F2 R2 B R2 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D
8. 10.00 F' U2 F D2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D R' F' L' R2 F2 U2 B U
9. 11.83 F2 D L2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D U L2 B L B U' F' L2 R2 D B' F
10. 10.51 D' L2 U F2 L F2 U' R2 F' B2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B2
11. 10.37 R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B U2 B2 D B' L2 D F' U L R U' F
12. 11.65 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R F' L2 R2 F' D L2 F D F'


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 7
*Average: 11.81*
10.45 11.28 12.06 11.89 (13.98) 12.92 (10.06) 11.18 11.11 12.59 11.84 12.79
It looks like I've improved a little bit at F2L.


----------



## Kzip (Jan 21, 2012)

2H
Avg : *8.96*

Times
(7.63), 8.26, (10.92), 10.09, 8.89, 8.22, 7.98, 9.65, 8.49, 9.42, 8.87, 9.69


----------



## pdilla (Jan 22, 2012)

2H: *10.40*

9.51, 12.95, (7.04), 8.82, 9.15, 10.75, (13.32), 7.44, 11.73, 9.79, 12.01, 11.88

I had great times, but got so excited that I got crap times too.

OH: *24.16*

(30.22), (15.88), 25.05, 22.66, 26.36, 24.97, 25.60, 22.37, 21.61, 22.96, 22.93, 27.12

POP on the first, OMFG on the second.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 22, 2012)

(16.79), 13.29, 12.68, 13.55, 11.40, (8.04), 13.38, 13.63, 16.69, 15.76, 11.93, 12.38 = AVG: *13.47*

I average around somewhere between 19-21...not really sure anymore ... Is this good? Bad? Normal?


----------



## Riley (Jan 22, 2012)

Round 7, 2H, Riley

Average: 9.97

11.34, (7.76), 9.77, 9.93, 9.45, 10.68, 10.38, 9.22, 8.54, 9.51, (11.74), 10.90


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 22, 2012)

Two Handed:
(27,08)
50,03
44,36
(50,97)
35,36
39,30
32,86
38,27
32,86
39,38
36,23
37,04

AVG: 38,57

First under 40  and i actually lol:ed at the 2 identical times XD


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 22, 2012)

Round 7 

2H: 
7.51, 5.73, 7.36, 7.72, 6.96, 9.10+, 6.47, 6.60, 9.43, 8.88, 6.32, 6.86 = *7.38*


----------



## JasonK (Jan 22, 2012)

13.85, 10.84, (9.26), (15.13), 11.35, 10.49, 11.63, 9.65, 10.18, 9.65, 9.84, 12.10 = *10.96*


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 22, 2012)

2H Av = 29.73

Significant improvement. Apart from fumbling a few late 30's, mainly all sub-30s.

12: (00:23.93) x 
11: 00:36.87 x 
10: 00:26.94 x 
9: 00:28.94 x 
8: 00:26.00 x 
7: 00:24.49 x 
6: 00:29.57 x 
5: 00:28.79 x 
4: 00:37.34 x 
3: (00:37.60) x 
2: 00:30.02 x 
1: 00:28.38 x


----------



## szatan (Jan 22, 2012)

Two Handed: *9.18*


Spoiler



1.	8.28
2.	10.44
3.	8.41	
4.	10.50	
5.	10.15	
6.	8.22	
7.	9.34	
8.	9.22	
9.	8.09
10.	8.11	
11.	10.00	
12.	9.66



One Handed: *15.10*


Spoiler



1.	13.40	
2.	14.16
3. 17.53
4.	14.97
5.	12.38
6.	13.30	
7.	14.09
8.	14.09	
9.	15.59	
10.	19.21
11.	18.63
12.	15.21


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 22, 2012)

2H avg = 14.77

14.14, 16.39, 15.14, 12.50, 13.95, 13.72, 16.80, 11.61, 17.42, 15.66, 12.69, 16.69


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I ask how you track results? Just wondering; I have an Excel spreadsheet for my Last Layer Competition.

Round 7, 2H: 25.68
24.86 20.68 23.75 21.32 27.45 31.26 (35.14) 29.01 24.79 (16.14) 30.14 23.57

After the 4th, I thought 'I'm doing well'. Then... :fp Must have been 2x2ing too much...


----------



## Sillas (Jan 23, 2012)

2H Average of 12: _*13.20 *_

(9.74), 10.22, (16.96), 12.05, 16.37, 13.74, 10.32, 12.51, 15.46, 12.78, 15.42, 13.10


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Can I ask how you track results? Just wondering; I have an Excel spreadsheet for my Last Layer Competition.
> 
> Round 7, 2H: 25.68
> 24.86 20.68 23.75 21.32 27.45 31.26 (35.14) 29.01 24.79 (16.14) 30.14 23.57
> ...


LOL I just do my results for every round in Word. 



Innocence said:


> (16.79), 13.29, 12.68, 13.55, 11.40, (8.04), 13.38, 13.63, 16.69, 15.76, 11.93, 12.38 = AVG: *13.47*
> 
> I average around somewhere between 19-21...not really sure anymore ... Is this good? Bad? Normal?


It's pretty good.I think you should focus just a little bit more on your F2L.I think the perfect F2L to LL RATIO is: 3.5 : 2
Yours is 4.1 : 2.

BTW,there seems to be only 2 OH competitors.Come on people.We definitely need more OH competitors or else I'm removing the OH category.


----------



## Sahid Velji (Jan 23, 2012)

Round 7:
2H:
1. 15.08
2. 13.11
3. 16.91
4. 18.30
5. 11.24
6. 12.86
7. 9.94
8. 10.86
9. 14.56
10. 17.89
11. 15.56
12. 14.33


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 7 

2H: Avg. 17.86

16.24, 15.56, 14.42, (12.93), 21.19, (25.34), 18.42, 15.99, 15.73, 20.59, 21.47, 19.02

Moving up in this world


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 25, 2012)

Round 7 2H Average: 33.78

Standard deviation: 7.18
Best Time: 23.00
Worst Time: 48.58

Times: 28.33 (23.00) 28.17 28.60 45.20 31.81 37.52 39.55 30.41 35.43 (48.58) 32.76

I was extatic to start of with 4 sub 30's in a row (and a 23! gasp! awesome for me ) then something happened and I'm not sure what. Still better than last round though. My goal is to be more consistent (and sub30) next round!


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

I forgot to close this round 14 hours ago.But,you know what,we aren't really getting that many competitors in this competition,so from now on I think this competition should be held only once a week.So Round 8 will begin on Saturday at around 10:00 AM Eastern Time and every next round will also begin on Saturday at the same time.If you think that this competition should still be held twice a week,then please show some interest.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2012)

2h

1.00:12.19
2.00:09.33
3.00:17.59
4.00:12.44
5.00:10.82
6.00:10.13
7.00:13.13
8.00:11.76
9.00:11.60
10.00:09.23
11.00:13.27
12.00:13.11

average-00:11.78

keep the schedule you allready had man. i dont get many competitors in my lse competition either but a longer schedule would only annoy the competiters you have.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Keep the schedule you already had man.I dont get many competitors in my LSE competition either but a longer schedule would only annoy the competiters you have.


Well,I'm not acting like my competition needs to be crazy popular and needs to have 150 competitors,but I would just like people to have a little bit more interest in this competition,especially the OH category,since it has only 2 competitors.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 26, 2012)

I prefered the 2 a week schedule  I would love to have it back ^^
Im to bad att onehanded to even try in it


----------



## jskyler91 (Jan 26, 2012)

2H:

1. 10.00
2. 8.72
3. 7.50
4. 8.33
5. 8.68
6. 9.42
7. 10.11
8. 8.61
9. 8.82
10. 9.66
11. 7.81
12. 8.44

Average: 8.90


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 26, 2012)

SittingDeath said:


> I prefered the 2 a week schedule  I would love to have it back ^^
> Im to bad att onehanded to even try in it


 
Me too- both counts.

It helps me improve where I need to the most: F2L. Having it twice a week forces me to practice more. 

I suppose I could do it on my own but it's not the same. It's useful for comparing yourself against others with the same times as you and watch the progression.

I've set out a traning schedule so I do two F2L comps a week, two LL comps and two full comps, with a day off. It's already proved to be helpful. 

And as for the one handed, we are talking minutes here for me! I don't really have any interest in OH at the moment, I just want to get my 2H down.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

OK,I'm bringing back the 2 times a week schedule,guys,but this round will still be closed on Saturday at around 10:00 AM because of lack of competitors.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 27, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> OK,I'm bringing back the 2 times a week schedule,guys,but this round will still be closed on Saturday at around 10:00 AM because of lack of competitors.



So rounds close Wed and Sat at 10amsih?

and I also prefer the twice a week schedule to the once a week


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 27, 2012)

DaveyCow said:


> So rounds close Wed and Sat at 10AM-ish?
> 
> and I also prefer the twice a week schedule to the once a week


No,the rounds will now close at the same time that they did before.On Wednesday and Saturday from 1:00 to 3:00 PM.


----------



## JCVP11 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello.. Ive Just Joined this Website..
Can you tell me how i can participate in this competition and what this Mark2 is.
Thank You for the Assistance


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 27, 2012)

Round 7
OH: 15.13, 10.80, 11.27, (10.06), 12.68, 11.68, (17.43), 12.84, 10.81, 14.33, 14.21, 14.40= 12.84


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jan 27, 2012)

*2H*
Session mean: 11.40 
Session average: 11.75
Standard deviation: 1.97 (17.3%) 

Best time: 7.98 
Worst time: DNF 


Spoiler



DNF, 7.98, 14.04, 13.63, 11.99, 10.90, 10.31, 11.12, 14.42, 8.65, 11.73, 10.66



*OH*
session mean: 15.72 
Session average: 15.67
Standard deviation: 2.51 (16.0%) 

Best time: 12.71 
Worst time: 19.25 


Spoiler



16.93, 12.71, 17.78, 13.43, 19.25, 19.21, 12.80, 13.04, 14.89, 15.43, 19.12, 14.02



the cube is kind of unstable -_-


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 27, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> OK,I'm bringing back the 2 times a week schedule,guys,but this round will still be closed on Saturday at around 10:00 AM because of lack of competitors.


 
One suggestion is providing a link to the newbies that post on the newcomer forum page- it might attract more interest.

BTW. thanks for running the comp


----------



## JCVP11 (Jan 27, 2012)

hi.. can you please tell me how this works.. I'm new to this forum


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 27, 2012)

JCVP11 said:


> hi.. can you please tell me how this works.. I'm new to this forum


 
You scramble your cube with the scrambles given, and then time yourself completing the FIRST 2 LAYERS. You don't need to complete the last layer. Do that for 12 scrambles, then post your results here. rubikmaster will then show the results at the end of the round.

A simular thing happens in my Last Layer Competition, you may want to look at that.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 27, 2012)

JCVP11 said:


> Hello.. Ive Just Joined this Website..
> Can you tell me how i can participate in this competition and what this Mark2 is.
> Thank You for the Assistance


OK,I see ThomasJE has already explained to you how this works,but I'm gonna clear it up a little bit.So you need to go through the newest pages to find the scrambles for this round.Each round will end on Wednesday and Saturday at about 1:00 to 3:00 PM Eastern Time and when it ends a couple of minutes after that a new round will begin.And basicly Mark2 is a scrambler that gives me the scrambles which I post for each round.You can google it and see what it really is if you want to.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 29, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 7 Results*


*Two Handed: *
1. 7.38 amostay2004 
2. 8.90 jskyler91
3. 8.96 Kzip
4. 9.18 szatan
5. 9.97 Riley
6. 10.40 pdilla
7. 10.96 WTF2L
8. 11.16 otsyke
9. 11.75 C to R – Cendy
10. 11.78 ottozing
11. 11.81 Rubikmaster
12. 13.20 Sillas
13. 13.47 Innocence
14. 14.24 Sahid Velji
15. 14.77 bryson azzopard
16. 17.86 immortalchaos29
17. 25.68 ThomasJE
18. 29.73 andyfreeman
19. 33.78 DaweyCow
20. 38.57 SittingDeath

*One Handed:*
1. 12.84 CuberMan 
2. 15.10 szatan
3. 15.67 C to R - Cendy
4. 24.16 pdilla

Congratulations to amostay2004 for winning the Two Handed and CuberMan for winning the One Handed Category.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 29, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 8 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	L' B U2 D' F L F2 U2 L2 U' R F2 D2 L U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R2	
2.	R' F2 D2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 R D B' D' R F U' L U2 B U2	
3.	F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 L D U2 R D' R U2 B L B	
4.	B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 D U2 F2 U L2 R' B D' L' B' R2 F' U' B	
5.	F' U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' R' U' L' U' F' L2 U' B L U2	
6.	F2 L' F L' B' U R' B' U L U2 B2 R B2 R D2 L' U2 L2	
7.	U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 R D F' D2 U' B L F2 U' F	
8.	U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 B D2 U B' F2 U2 R D' L B'	
9.	L' R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 R F' D B L R2 U B R2 D2 F	
10.	L D2 L' F2 R U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B U B2 D2 R' B' R2 D' B' R'	
11.	L2 U' F2 L' U2 B2 R' L' B R2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2	
12.	D2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' R' F D' R' D2 F' R2 D2

*One Handed:*
1.	U' R2 B2 D' L' U D' F' L' B' U' F2 U L2 U B2 U R2 B2 D R2	
2.	L2 U R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F R2 B D R' B' U L D F	
3.	F D2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 R F U' R' D B2 U2 R' B	
4.	F2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U R2 D F2 L B2 F U R' B2 R D' L U'	
5.	D2 R F2 D' L U F' L' D B U' B2 U2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2	
6.	F2 L' D2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R U2 L' U' R U B L' R' D' U2 B2 R'	
7.	D F2 R2 F L' D' R2 B' R L F2 R2 U D B2 D F2 D R2 D' F2	
8.	U' F' U2 D R' F' U D L B2 U' F2 L2 U' D' R2 B2 U' R2 L2	
9.	L2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F' L U' F2 U2 L2 B' R2 D'	
10.	L' D' R' D2 F R2 F2 U2 L U' D R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2	
11.	B L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 R D F R2 U' L B2 L D' U'	
12.	U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 R' D2 L2 F' D' F2 U R' B F


----------



## Riley (Jan 29, 2012)

Round 8, Riley, 2H

Average: 9.89
10.76, 8.52, 9.16, 10.85, 9.56, 8.82, 9.21, 11.70, 10.20, (7.47), (12.01), 10.10


----------



## Sillas (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 8 *

OH - 19.62, 18.94, 22.76, (14.92), 23.86, 18.66, 16.79, 19.61, 23.80, (24.92), 24.11, 22.57 = *21.07*


----------



## tozies24 (Jan 30, 2012)

two handed* 10.83*

11.95, (13.12), 9.49, 9.34, 10.16, 12.87, 11.50, 9.13, (8.99), 11.97, 11.93, 10.00


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 8 2H Average: 31.51

Standard deviation: 3.20
Best Time: 27.05
Worst Time: 37.61

Times: 30.04 29.02 31.39 30.62 28.95 30.00 (37.61) 35.68 34.99 35.20 (27.05) 29.24

This felt good for me! yay improvement!


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 8

2H
9.68, 8.43, 8.88, (7.55), 9.27, 8.34, 8.91, 8.40, 9.40, 9.88, 8.71, (10.06) = 8.99

OH
19.52, 15.61, 19.71, 18.09, 18.08, 15.94, 15.43, 15.46, 14.91, 15.75, (22.69), (12.93) = 16.85

Both PB ao12


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 30, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> Round 7
> OH: 15.13, 10.80, 11.27, (10.06), 12.68, 11.68, (17.43), 12.84, 10.81, 14.33, 14.21, 14.40= 12.84





rubikmaster said:


> *F2L Competition Round 7 Results*
> 
> 
> *Two Handed: *
> ...


You put my one-handed result in the two-handed result


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> You put my one-handed result in the two-handed result


O,sorry.I thought if somebody just does one category,it has to be Two Handed,so I didn't really pay attention to that.I will fix it now.BTW,congrats on winning OH.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 8

2H
7.85, 9.20, 6.47, 6.84, 7.21, 7.18, 6.16, 7.66, 7.38, 8.12, 6.58, 6.85 = 7.21


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 30, 2012)

36.67 37.02 40.61 36.27 34.37 43.54 37.08 38.02 (59.13) 31.42 (25.47) 42.33
Avg: 37,73
Total screwup on the 59 -_-


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 30, 2012)

2H Av 28.60

Consistent at least. MUST LOOK AHEAD!!!! Rather annoyed, I've been practising all week and getting good at it but when I time myself for a comp I screw up and forget.... Still, it's an improvement. On to LL comp whilst I'm in the flow of things.

12: 00:30.22 x 
11: 00:23.83 x 
10: 00:26.29 x 
9: 00:28.58 x 
8: 00:28.92 x 
7: 00:28.40 x 
6: 00:35.36 x 
5: 00:30.80 x 
4: 00:30.58 x 
3: 00:27.50 x 
2: 00:28.08 x 
1: 00:26.66 x


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 30, 2012)

(11.37), 9.37, 9.63, 9.76, 9.44, 10.74, 9.89, 8.87, (8.26), 11.00, 8.32, 9.45 = 9.65


----------



## Kzip (Jan 31, 2012)

Average : 8.33

Times:
7.86, 9.28, 8.46, 8.53, 8.26, (9.75), 7.64, 8.65, 8.84, 7.79, (7.16), 8.02

Nice .


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 31, 2012)

5.40, 5.37, (7.19), 5.04, 6.06, 5.42, 5.02, 5.49, 4.47, (4.13), 5.04, 4.84 = 5.21


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 1, 2012)

2H Avg: 18.27

20.84, 19.62, 18.77, 17.31, 18.99, 17.45, (14.28), 15.80, (23.51), 18.83, 18.87, 16.22


----------



## pdilla (Feb 1, 2012)

2H: *9.92* WHOO! 

10.82, 10.01, (14.98), 10.24, 11.03, 10.35, 9.64, 9.86, 8.57, (6.83), 9.77, 8.99


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 1, 2012)

OH: 11.01, 7.90, 8.06, 10.92, 10.27, 9.94, 9.87, 8.67, 9.26, 11.29, 10.00, 10.03 = 9.80

kinda meh


----------



## ottozing (Feb 1, 2012)

round 8-2h
1.12.90
2.9.97
3.15.14
4.9.30
5.21.52 ( -________________________________________________________________________________- )
6.10.22
7.11.10
8.9.15
9.9.34
10.9.24
11.10.09
12.12.77

average=11.06


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guyz first time playing this game 

Round 8 2H:

Average: 10.74

1. 11.25
2. (0.43)
3. 12.43
4. 9.47
5. 10.83
6. 9.66
7. 10.47
8. 10.04
9. 12.57
10. (DNF) (accidently solved the whole cube instead of F2L -.-'')
11. 10.54
12. 10.21


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 1, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Hey guyz first time playing this game
> 
> Round 8 2H:
> 
> ...


 
0.43?


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 1, 2012)

Round 8 average=31.14

33.28 (38.61) 25.27 29.15 28.49 32.74 35.57 33.24 29.45 (24.37) 35.71 28.52

6 second improvement over the last time I participated.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 1, 2012)

9.50, 11.88, 12.89, 13.95, 13.36, 15.95, 10.81, 15.49, 12.72, 15.13, 10.55, 20.66= 13.27.


Too bad


----------



## jla (Feb 1, 2012)

Round 6:

12.72, 11.19, (8.90), 12.08, 9.27, 11.19, 9.81, (14.82), 9.73, 10.80, 11.32, 14.03 = *11.21* Meh...


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 2, 2012)

Round 8 2H:

7.64, 8.70, 8.48, 9.03, (7.48), 8.88, 8.83, 9.66, 8.42, (10.25), 7.80, 9.86 = *8.73*


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 3, 2012)

rubikmaster, are you still doing this comp? I assume it is back to once a week. And could you mention my Last Layer Competition in this thread? I'm losing competitors and you have twice as many as me.

Round 8 2H: 21.82
24.01 18.51 19.56 28.84 (17.17) 19.67 17.78 18.89 19.60 21.14 30.20 (32.61)

Started shaky, VERY good in the middle  and then the last two... :fp don't ask.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 3, 2012)

Average= 14.16
15.03, 14.33, 14.56, 12.58, 16.00, 12.58, 14.30, (10.03), (17.56), 15.58, 12.21, 14.40


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you still doing this, rubikmaster? The rould should have ended ages ago, and it hasn't.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 6, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Are you still doing this, rubikmaster? The rould should have ended ages ago, and it hasn't.


 
+1


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 6, 2012)

Round 8

OH= 11.18
10.82, 10.81, 9.83, 9.51, 11.45, 13.71, 10.47, (8.28), 12.27, 11.22, (15.09), 11.67


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 6, 2012)

round 8
2h: (10.69), 6.07, 10.47, 9.79, 5.97, 6.18, 7.43, 6.34, 5.96, 6.33, 7.39, (5.95) = 7.19 lol
oh: (14.53), 8.22, 8.11, 10.21, 14.28, 10.96, 11.33, 8.85, 10.36, (7.94), 11.74, 9.19 = 10.33 lol


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 6, 2012)

Round 8

Average - 14.54

*Times*
14.04, 16.84, *23.87[POP]*, 13.12, 13.46, 13.98, 14.24, 14.88, 14.82, 14.41, 15.58, *12.80*


----------



## jetcuber (Feb 7, 2012)

12.26, 13.73, 15.75, 13.17, 13.34, 12.10, 15.92, 16.61, (17.85), 15.38, (09.55), 12.05 = 14.03


7th to 10th solves were just (-.-)


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oops my bad, I meant to type a 9 not a 0 xD

pkvk9122


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 8 2H Average: 32.34

Standard deviation: 4.92
Best Time: 23.79
Worst Time: 40.87

Times: 33.90 34.54 38.38 (23.79) 31.34 (40.87) 32.07 37.43 33.02 25.87 29.24 27.64


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 9, 2012)

DaveyCow said:


> Round 8 2H Average: 32.34
> 
> Standard deviation: 4.92
> Best Time: 23.79
> ...


 
Don't want to spoil your fun, but this is the same comp you entered over a week ago

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34425-F2L-Competition/page24

Rubiksmaster hasn't closed it for a while..... it's well overdue!

He was active over 10 hours ago and has been active for most of the week- has anyone PM'd him yet to see if he's stopped running the comp?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2012)

andyfreeman said:


> ... - has anyone PM'd him yet to see if he's stopped running the comp?


 
I will now.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2012)

*Round 8 Results*

rubikmaster isn't doing this, so I'll take over the comp for now.
Here are the Round 8 results:

Two Handed:
1	-	rowehessler	-	5.21
2	-	yoinneroid	-	7.19
3	-	amostay2004	-	7.21
4	-	Kzip	-	8.33
5	-	nascarjon	-	8.73
6	-	Andri Maulana	-	8.99
7	-	chrissyD	-	9.65
8	-	Riley	-	9.89
9	-	pdilla	-	9.92
10	-	pkvk9122	-	10.74
11	-	tozies24	-	10.83
12	-	ottozing	-	11.06
13	-	CuberMan	-	11.18
14	-	jla	-	11.21
15	-	Ickenicke	-	13.27
16	-	jetcuber	-	14.03
17	-	Mikel	-	14.16
18	-	MeshuggahX	-	14.54
19	-	immortalchaos29	-	18.27
20	-	ThomasJE	-	21.82
21	-	andyfreeman	-	28.60
22	-	Chrisandstuff	-	31.14
23	-	DaveyCow	-	31.51
24	-	SittingDeath	-	37.73

One Handed:
1	-	a small kitten	-	9.80
2	-	yoinneroid	-	10.33
3	-	Andri Maulana	-	16.85
4	-	Sillas	-	21.07

Congrats to rowehessler and a small kitten.
The Round 9 Scrambles will be up shortly.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2012)

*Round 9 Scrambles*

I'm taking over the comp for now until someone else or rubikmaster does it, so here are the Round 9 Scrambles generated from Prisma Puzzle Timer:

Two Handed:
1) L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U F U' B2 R D' L' B' D2 B U2 L'
2) D' L2 D B2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D U' F' D' R F2 U2 B' L' F2 R2 F2
3) D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B F D' B2 R' D' F D2 F R' D2
4) F2 U2 B2 D U L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 B L2 D' U R' D2 U L2 B L' U'
5) U B2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L D' F2 U' B' D B2 D2 F2 R2
6) R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R' D L U R' D F' D2 B L2
7) D2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L' B U2 R' L2 U2 B' D' F D' U
8) F2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 L' F' R' D2 U B' D R F R2
9) B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F L' F2 U2 B L U2 B2 U L U'
10) F2 D U R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 F U R F D L2 D2 B2 R B' D2
11) U F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R B D2 F' R' B D L2 D L U'
12) B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L F2 U2 B D' U L F' R' D U2

One Handed:
1) L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 R D' B R L2 U2 L' D2 B R F
2) U' F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' D2 L2 B L2 B L2 F' D U'
3) R2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 R L U' F' D2 L2 D R U2 F'
4) B2 U B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U F U' L' D' B' F' D L D' U2 L
5) B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U' F' D B R' L' U' R' F2 R' B2 R2
6) F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 D' R' U' F2 L2 B' D2 R F U' F2 U
7) R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U B' U F L' F' R U R2 L B2 R2
8) D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 L' U' B F2 D B L2 F R2 D U
9) U' B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D2 R L U' R' D2 B F2 L2 B U2
10) U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B' R' B2 D U' R' L' U' L' F2 U'
11) F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B' U' R' B2 D' F2 D R' F' L U'
12) F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U R2 F2 L B D2 B2 R' F' U2 L2 F' D'

This round will end Sunday instead of Saturday, because I also have my Last Layer Competition. If anyone wants to take over, just include it with your results. I'm only doing it on a temporary basis, as I can't continually run 2 bi-weekly comps simultaneously. Also, if OH loses interest, I may reduce that to Ao5.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 9, 2012)

Heck, I might be starting to get good at this: current avg12: 26.57 (σ = 3.52)

19.60, 30.89, 25.62, 28.21, 23.66, 26.10, 26.58, 21.51, 34.08, 23.38, 34.52, 25.71

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.60
worst time: 34.52

Some lousy solves, but generally an improvement.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 9, 2012)

Zup guys.I'm finnally back.  I've just been lazy,that's all.Round 10 begins on Saturday between 1:00 and 3:00 PM EST.So yeah,we are continuing with the regular schedule,and that would be it.See ya on the forums.


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 9, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Zup guys.I'm finnally back.  I've just been lazy,that's all.Round 10 begins on Saturday between 1:00 and 3:00 PM.So yeah,we are continuing with the regular schedule,and that would be it.See ya on the forums.


 
Welcome back


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 10, 2012)

Round 9 2h

8.44, 9.31, 8.70, 10.27, 9.11, (7.62), 10.41, 9.80, 11.03, (12.88), 11.03, 9.77 = *9.79*

Ouch!


----------



## Riley (Feb 10, 2012)

Riley, Round 9, 2H

10.50, 10.58, (13.23), 10.52, 10.08, 10.66, 11.87, 10.92, 9.88, 9.48, (8.31), 9.17

Average: 10.37

Bad compared to last round. :/


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 10, 2012)

I assume that we are still using my scrambles and rubikmaster is now doing the results.

Round 9
Two Handed
Ao12: 22.52
(19.20) 22.26 24.96 (29.62) 25.26 19.84 24.93 20.70 24.54 21.60 20.98 20.09
Shaky.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 10, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Zup guys.I'm finnally back.  I've just been lazy,that's all.Round 10 begins on Saturday between 1:00 and 3:00 PM.So yeah,we are continuing with the regular schedule,and that would be it.See ya on the forums.



Welcome back 

Round 9
38.22
35.56
31.97
32.01
35.18
33.02
36.6
45.86
34.66
27.2
34.78
37.41

AVG: 34,94


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 10, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I assume that we are still using my scrambles and rubikmaster is now doing the results.
> 
> Round 9
> Two Handed
> ...



Yep.I am now back in charge for the F2L competition.


----------



## AndersB (Feb 10, 2012)

2h:
10.28, 10.25, 10.67, 11.22, 12.77, 14.42, 11.64, 10.90, 10.74, 10.56, 14.19, 12.72 = 11.57


----------



## timelonade (Feb 10, 2012)

2H (right after a 20 second avg)......

14.84, 13.16, (20.71), (12.21), 14.15, 20.41, 14.15, 16.15, 13.94, 15.35, 14.00, 19.71 = 15.59 heh.


----------



## jetcuber (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 9

13.92, 13.78, 12.39, 12.72, 15.37, 13.85, 18.10, 13.62, 20.20, 11.60, 17.69, 13.08 = 14.45


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

This round will be closing in 15 minutes.For those of you who don't know it yet,I'm back and I'm still running this competition.There are no new schedules,we are continuing with the old schedule,so rounds will close every Wednesday and Saturday at around 1:00 to 3:00 PM EST.Once again sorry for being gone for so long.

Here is my average for this Round:

*Average: 12.26*
11.92 (9.51) 13.62 13.12 12.71 11.15 (14.40) 10.76 12.50 12.00 12.32 12.53


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 9 Results*


*Two Handed:*
1. 9.79 nascarjon
2. 10.37 Riley
3. 11.57 AndersB
4. 12.26 rubikmaster
5. 14.45 jetcuber
6. 15.59 timelonade
7. 22.52 ThomasJE
8. 26.57 andyfreeman
9. 34.94 SittingDeath

Congrats to nascarjon for winning.I hope there will be a little more competitors next round,and some OH competitors too.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 10 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	B L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B D2 F R2 D' B2 R D R2 U L D2 B2 R	
2.	F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 B' F D' F R' B2 D2 F R' F2 D' B'	
3.	L' D B2 L U2 F U R U R B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U L2	
4.	D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 B L2 D' F R B' F' R' D' L R'	
5.	U2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B D2 B' R U' L R F' U'	
6.	L2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L R' B R B' R B' U' R' F	
7.	U F' L F2 R2 L' U D' B' D2 L' U2 L D2 L' F2 L U2 R'	
8.	U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L U' R2 B D R U2 F U' R'	
9.	D2 L' U R2 B2 D' L U2 F' B D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2	
10.	F' L2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F R2 U F2 D' B2 U F R D' R2 B' L	
11.	R U B' D R2 L' F' L2 U' D2 L2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R B2 L2	
12.	B' L F2 L F R U D' L' F D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2

*One Handed:*
B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D B' R U2 F D2 R2 B F R' U	
2.	B2 L2 D2 B L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B L F' L2 U' B2 L' R D L U B2	
3.	U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D L' R2 U' B' R' F U2 L' D2 U F2	
4.	L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D R2 D B' L' D' F U' L B L' F' U2	
5.	U2 L F' R2 D' B2 R' L2 U' D2 F2 B L2 B D2 B' D2 F2 D2	
6.	B2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L' D' R U2 B' U' R D' R2 B' R'	
7.	U2 F U2 F D2 B U2 F D2 L2 B U' R F' U' R2 U' L' F' U' R'	
8.	F U B2 R' L' D' F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 D2 F2 R B2 L'	
9.	U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' L F D' F2 R F U' L D F2	
10.	U L2 F' D' L' D2 R' D B U F2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' B' L2	
11.	D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 L' U' F2 R2 B R' D R2 B	
12.	D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D' U' F2 L' R' D' L2 R B' L2 R2 F' L


----------



## Riley (Feb 11, 2012)

Riley, Round 10, 2H

Average: 9.51

10.54, 9.02, 9.69, 10.55, 10.68, 8.52, 8.75, (7.95), 9.71, (13.60), 8.85, 8.76


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 12, 2012)

PB on both time and avarage 

2H
29.75
32.09
37.73
32.83
(20.46)
32.55
30.38
30.78
29.32
28.48
30.95
(39.99)

AVG: 31,49


----------



## timelonade (Feb 12, 2012)

17.00, 16.64, 18.38, 15.13, 13.05, 16.55, (11.13), 13.36, 12.94, (19.86), 13.69, 16.96 = 15.42  (Two handed)


29.00, 26.13, 24.83, (22.16), 33.03, 26.66, 24.19, 25.96, 30.36, (42.44), 31.18, 35.68 = 28.6ish  (OH)


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 12, 2012)

If you changed the OH to Ao5 for next round, I would do OH. Also, why not do a total leaderboard for 5 rounds like I have for my Last Layer Competition? My competition uses the 'mean of best 3 averages', and I have a spreadsheet ready for that, so you could use that.

My results (2H): 20.83
19.71 17.64 27.85 (30.01) 21.06 21.21 20.07 (13.40) 20.68 23.26 18.68 18.15
PB average!


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 12, 2012)

Round 10 2H Average: 32.47

Standard deviation: 5.30
Best Time: 22.08
Worst Time: 42.45

Times: 30.48 26.98 30.52 31.68 (22.08) (42.45) 31.90 31.59 29.78 34.60 39.81 37.38


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 12, 2012)

round 10
2h: 7.281, (9.559), 7.005, 6.919, 6.410, 8.837, (5.266), 5.625, 7.336, 7.449, 5.897, 8.299 = 7.106 ave12
oh: 13.231, 12.850, 9.415, 12.174, 13.203, (14.195), 11.492, 13.095, 11.785, (9.309), 11.213, 11.493 = 11.995 ave12


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 12, 2012)

Round 10:
2 handed:
Average: 20.55
18.52 18.85 (17.56) 21.54 19.28 18.38 22.56 20.59 22.18 (24.92) 23.71 19.91

sigh... ok beginning, but horrid end.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 14, 2012)

round 10 2H average = 14.81

17.58, 14.91, 11.80, 17.53, (DNF), 15.69, 12.96, (10.08), 12.34, 16.02, 12.09, 17.19


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 14, 2012)

R10 2H avg12: 24.49 (σ = 1.59)

21.16, 19.83, 23.58, 22.80, 24.28, 32.07, 24.60, 25.65, 26.26, 24.22, 26.22, 26.16

Started off well but tailed off towards the end. 

But still a massive improvement. I need to start hitting those sub 20s. If I can get my F2L down to 15-18s hitting sub 30s would be a piece of cake, and sub-25s would creep in now and again. I'm still amazed how quick the clock runs. If you sit and watch 15s go by it's painfully slow, but cube and it makes up 1/3- 1/2 of my solve time.....


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 10 2H:

(11.56), 8.28, (7.88), 8.80, 9.77, 9.84, 8.72, 9.09, 9.70, 9.06, 10.31, 8.28 = *9.19*


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 15, 2012)

This round will be closing in 30 minutes.
Here is my average for this round:

*Average: 12.72*
13.75 12.91 11.08 11.52 (13.95) 12.74 (10.77) 13.48 13.94 12.92 13.55 12.00


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 15, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 10 Results*


*Two Handed:*
1. 7.11 deathbypapercutz
2. 9.19 nascarjon
3. 9.51 Riley
4. 12.72 rubikmaster
5. 14.81 bryson azzopard
6. 15.42 Timelonade
7. 20.55 cubingawsumness
8. 20.83 ThomasJE
9. 24.49 andyfreeman
10. 31.49 SittingDeath
11. 32.47 DaweyCow

*One Handed:*
1. 12.00 deathbypapercutz
2. 28.70 Timelonade

Congratulations to deathbypapercutz for winning both categories of this round.  Cool name,BTW.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 15, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 11 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	D U R2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 L B2 D' F' U' B F2 D L U	
2.	F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 R' U2 R' D' F2 D2 B' U F U'	
3.	R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U' R' U' B D L B2 R' D R	
4.	L' F2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 R F R2 U' B U' F D U' B' F'	
5.	F2 R U2 R D2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F R' U L B L R2 F2 L	
6.	F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R D2 R' F2 D2 L' U L' F' R' U' R2 B D R2 F'	
7.	R' F2 L D2 U2 L F2 D2 L R U2 B U' L B R2 B' F L' D F2	
8.	L D' L F2 D' B' L2 F L' D2 F2 U R2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2	
9.	L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' U' F2 U2 R' U' L' B' D2 R B2 U' F2 R	
10.	F L' D2 R' F' U F B L2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R' L'	
11.	L2 F' D2 F U2 F2 D2 B D2 R' B2 L' B U' L' F' R U' L2	
12.	F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R' B' U2 F' R B' D F2 U F' L2

*One Handed:*
1.	D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U B' U L B2 D' F L B U F2 R2	
2.	D' B2 D' U B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 F' L' F2 L B R' U2 B' R D'	
3.	F2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 B2 F D2 L2 F D' L' F U2 R D U' L' B'	
4.	F2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L U L' D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R	
5.	U2 F2 L D2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L R F D2 L' B2 F D2 R' U L	
6.	B D F2 B2 U F2 D R' U' F' L2 F U2 L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F'	
7.	L' B' D' F' R F2 U' F D' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 B2	
8.	B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R' U' F R' F' L U2 B R' D2	
9.	F2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 U R' U' B U2 R' B U2 F' U2 L'	
10.	U2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' F' U B U F2 L' B' D' L2	
11.	D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D' B' D B D' L2 F' L D U' R	
12.	F' L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' D' F2 R D' L D2 F2 L R2 U B'


----------



## Riley (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 11, Riley, 2H

11.20, 7.83, (7.49), 9.51, 8.32, 10.14, (12.33), 10.36, 9.58, 10.07, 9.82, 9.67

Average: 9.65


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 16, 2012)

round 11
2h: 6.942, (5.937), 7.467, 6.046, 6.778, 6.775, 6.564, 7.098, 7.159, (7.945), 6.368, 7.381 = 6.858 ave12
oh: 12.134, 14.238, 11.552, 13.957, (9.503), 10.212, 12.196, 10.333, 12.182, 13.422, 11.735, (14.380) = 12.196 ave12


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 11: 2H
Average: 20.63
(26.42) 20.14 20.60 (17.79) 18.58 21.74 19.72 24.68 18.75 19.39 19.88 22.84

well at least I was pretty consistent, all 18-21, except for a few


----------



## jfly (Feb 16, 2012)

round 11
2h: 8.912, 8.238, 10.680, (11.127), 10.458, 9.712, (6.828), 7.198, 7.743, 10.162, 8.936, 7.104 = 8.914 ave12
oh: 10.866, 11.210, 9.693, 11.448, (8.223), 11.874, 10.844, 10.533, (12.970), 12.387, 9.768, 11.034 = 10.966 ave12


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmm i thought it went REALLY bad but it appears it didnt go so bad XD

Average: 31.04 seconds
Individual Times: (49.64), (26.68), 30.66, 32.40, 27.79, 31.27, 32.95, 30.95, 31.79, 34.83, 27.12, 30.63


----------



## toma (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 11

Average: 20.04
23.37, (24.62), 19.61, 20.22, 21.27, (15.11), 16.38, 19.79, 18.36, 22.87, 19.12, 19.36


----------



## Kzip (Feb 16, 2012)

*2H* - *8.51*

10.50, 9.66, 6.55, 9.21, 7.82, 8.92, 8.00, 8.00, 7.77, 8.35, 9.38, 7.98

The start was ...


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 11

2H
7.82, 7.78, 5.76, 7.87, 8.39, 7.01, 7.36, 6.76, 6.34, 7.43, 7.34, 7.62 = 7.33


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 16, 2012)

R11 2H current avg12: 24.23 (σ = 1.68)

best time: 21.40
worst time: 29.12

23.42, 27.77, 24.82, 24.04, 26.17, 22.00, 22.12, 24.69, 23.12, 29.12, 21.40, 24.12

Slight improvement BUT I was turning far more slowly and looking ahead.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 11:
2-Handed : 4.87, 7.42, 5.57, 5.88, 5.88, 7.22, 5.97, 6.03, 8.59, 9.87, 6.79, 6.03 = 6.54


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 11 Two Handed
*Average: 12.52*
12.93 12.62 10.76 (10.20) 11.56 13.85 (13.85) 12.17 12.92 12.79 12.81 12.78
BTW,could anybody please join OH,we really need some competitors.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 18, 2012)

2H: 11.34, (6.98), 9.43, 11.06, 13.06, 11.42, 12.14, 9.76, 10.76, (13.31), 12.20, 11.48 = *11.27*

OH: 21.94, 16.23, 17.12, 19.82, 20.56, 16.91, (22.59), 15.94, 21.24, 21.13, 19.10, (15.76) = *19.00*


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 18, 2012)

10.26, (6.10), 11.32, 9.63, 9.92, 7.84, (12.00), 8.56, 10.25, 11.00, 11.14, 9.03 = 9.90

Done with a new cube so not that good.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 18, 2012)

*round 11*

*average: 14.93*

2 handed 

1: 16.48
2: 11.26
3: 11.90
4: 16.41
5: 17.49
6: 14.64
7: 14.81
8: 15.76
9: 15.25
10: 14.85
11: 15.05
12: 15.29

feels like complete sh!t


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 18, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> BTW,could anybody please join OH,we really need some competitors.


 
Change it to Average of 5. I said that before - it worked for my Last Layer Competition. Are you still doing my competition?

My results: 21.46
24.78 20.61 19.95 20.07 (27.20) 22.53 (17.14) 18.96 21.10 18.64 22.20 25.76
Lookahead is getting better, but still pausing now and again.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 18, 2012)

*Round 11 2H:* 9.07, (8.09), 10.39, 11.41, 9.25, 8.93, 10.18, 10.52, (12.70), 10.30, 12.05, 11.02 = *10.31*

*Round 11 OH:* 24.16, 17.47, 13.95, 20.70, 16.78, 17.40, 14.77, 20.39, (26.50), 18.41, 17.12, (12.25) = *18.11*


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Are you still doing my competition?


Oh,sorry,I totally forgot.I'm going to do it right now.As long as you still compete in my competition.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

2H

12.10, 10.80, 13.04, 9.75, 10.41, 11.35, 10.79, (8.84), 9.68, (13.48), 11.73, 10.51

= 11.02.

Makes me realize even more how much my LL sucks compared to my overall average.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

This round will be ending in 40 minutes.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 11 Results*


*Two Handed:*
1. 6.54 Hyprul 9-ty2 
2. 6.86 deathbypapercutz
3. 7.33 amostay2004
4. 8.51 Kzip
5. 8.91 jfly
6. 9.90 chrissyD
7. 9.65 Riley
8. 10.31 speedcubermicah
9. 11.02 Jaycee
10. 11.27 WTF2L
11. 12.52 rubikmaster
12. 14.93 cannon4747
13. 20.04 toma
14. 20.63 cubingawsumness 
15. 21.46 ThomasJE
16. 24.23 andyfreeman
17. 31.04 SittingDeath


*One Handed:*
1. 10.97 jfly
2. 12.20 deathbypapercutz
3. 18.11 speedcubermicah
4. 19.00 WTF2L

Congratulations to jfly for winning One Handed and Hyprul 9-ty2 for winning Two Handed.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 12 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	L B2 R B2 R F2 R' D2 R U2 L' U B' D' U F2 R' B' U' F'	
2.	R F2 U2 F2 R F2 R D2 L D2 B2 F D U' F R B R' F R' U2	
3.	F R B' L U F D' B D' F U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2	
4.	R2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 B L2 F U2 R' U' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' D' F'	
5.	D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 R' B2 F' R' D2 R2 B D2 L U'	
6.	U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F L2 D B2 F2 R B2 F L B	
7.	D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R D U2 B' F' R' U L F L'	
8.	D' L2 D U' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F R2 U L' F U2 F2 R' B2 F2	
9.	D2 R2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 D L2 U F D F2 D' U' L D B' L' D2	
10.	U B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 U B' L D2 L2 F' U2 L' U' R' U'	
11.	U' R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 U2 R2 B' D2 L' D R' F' R U L2 F'	
12.	B D2 B' L2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 R D L F L R' B U F'

*One Handed:*
1.	B2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 D U2 B D B2 F2 L U2 B U2 F D'	
2.	R' D2 U2 L' U2 L B2 U2 L D2 L2 D B U2 L B L B L' F U'	
3.	F2 U B U2 R' U2 F2 D' L F' U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U D2 R2 L2	
4.	F2 L R2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 B' D2 U R' F'	
5.	R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 R F' D2 B' R' B F2 R B R2	
6.	B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' B L2 D F2 R F L' F L	
7.	B' R2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' U' R2 F U' B2 L' B2 F' U'	
8.	D R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F' L' R B' R2 U B F2 U2 R'	
9.	U2 L2 B' L2 B F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B L' D U B' L D' F2 U2 B' R2	
10.	F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' L' D B2 U' B L2 F2 L' U	
11.	U' R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U' F' D R2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 L D2	
12.	U F B' U' L U B' R D F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L'


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 12 Two Handed
*Average: 12.01*
12.89 12.62 11.61 (13.57) 13.28 11.21 13.31 11.32 12.45 10.75 (9.07) 10.62
Actually a really good average in along time.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't ask....................
Terrible round.
Average: 34.19 seconds
Individual Times: 32.28, 41.56, 31.98, 35.00, (45.94), 28.98, 37.32, 29.30, (26.76), 41.04, 32.61, 31.80


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't worry,man.You have improved a lot,just look at your times from one month ago:http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34425-F2L-Competition/page15.You are getting better every day.Here is a quote I would like you to read:
"When you do something you've never done before,no matter how poorly it turns out,you're on your way to doing better next time."
-Alan Lakein
I would recommend you to see some of his other quotes,they are really amazing and inspiring.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 19, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Don't worry,man.You have improved a lot,just look at your times from one month ago:http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34425-F2L-Competition/page15.You are getting better every day.Here is a quote I would like you to read:
> "When you do something you've never done before,no matter how poorly it turns out,you're on your way to doing better next time."
> -Alan Lakein
> I would recommend you to see some of his other quotes,they are really amazing and inspiring.


 
Thx. Didn't realize it was that much . And thank you for the tip ^^


----------



## Riley (Feb 19, 2012)

Riley, Round 12, 2H

Average: 9.36
9.72, 9.02, 9.65, 9.54, 9.17, 10.38, 8.97, 9.33, (10.65), 9.46, 8.34, (7.40)


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 19, 2012)

round 12
2h: 6.142, 6.265, (8.446), 8.110, 7.769, 5.960, 6.923, (5.952), 6.662, 6.041, 6.129, 6.405 = 6.641 ave12


----------



## Kzip (Feb 19, 2012)

*2H - 8.31*
8.03, 8.74, 8.65, 7.73, 8.87, 8.30, 9.27, 8.08, 8.51, 7.16, 7.92, 8.31


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 19, 2012)

2H 8.22

6.37, 8.52, 8.17, 8.13, 9.82, 10.58, 8.50, 16.92, 7.84, 6.99, 5.09, 7.25

lol. I did the OLL on 10.58 and 16.92. I didn't start the timer on on the 10th scramble, but I did it again in a different way. Is that okay? I'll DNF if not.


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 20, 2012)

Round 12 2H Average: 30.87

Standard deviation: 3.15
Best Time: 25.80
Worst Time: 37.50

Times: 31.80 28.23 32.70 28.17 35.48 30.27 32.03 31.80 28.36 (37.50) (25.80) 29.85


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 20, 2012)

R12 2H

current avg12: 22.63 (σ = 2.64)

best time: 17.07
worst time: 30.66

22.54, 21.52, 30.66, 20.71, 21.94, 23.42, 22.59, 30.10, 20.70, 17.07, 20.59, 22.17

Quite an improvement  Shame about the two 30's spoiling it all.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 12 2H:* 12.02, 10.47, (13.28), 11.34, 10.22, 9.66, 11.11, 9.06, 12.71, 9.12, (8.59), 8.92 = *10.46*


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 22, 2012)

Two Handed: 20.34
17.07 24.07 22.87 (32.51) 20.50 19.89 (17.07) 18.85 21.06 20.43 17.46 21.20
Don't know what happened with the 32.51. PB average!


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL,sorry guys.I made the results 15 hours ago but forgot to post them.I will be closing this round in 25 minutes so if anybody wants to compete do it as soon as possible.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 23, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 12 Results*

*Two Handed:*
1. 6.64 deathbypapercutz 
2. 8.22 Tao Yu
3. 8.31 Kzip 
4. 9.36 Riley
5. 12.01 rubikmaster
6. 20.34 ThomasJE
7. 22.63 andyfreeman
8. 30.87 DaveyCow
9. 34.19 SittingDeath

Congratulations to deathbypapercutz for winning Two Handed,but unforutnately there was no OH competitors so from now on we will be doing something ThomasJE has done in his LL competition.We will only be doing an average of 5 in OH(we are still doing Ao12 for 2H) so that the OH competitors can finish it faster,since some people probably don't want to do an OH average of 12 especially if they are slow at OH.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 23, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 13 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	F2 U' B' L' B2 D' R2 F' B' U B2 L2 F R2 F U2 F U2 B R2 B2	
2.	D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B D2 U2 F' R U' B2 R2 B' R2 F U' F D'	
3.	D2 B' L2 D2 B' F' U2 L2 U2 F' D R F' R2 D' R' B' R2 F U'	
4.	F2 U' F2 D2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 R' B' D' U R' F U L' R2 B2	
5.	R U' F' R D R U2 F U L F2 R U2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 L	
6.	D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' F U L2 R' B F L D' L2 U' R	
7.	F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 D U F2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 F' L' F2 U2 F D F2	
8.	U L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L' D F2 R' U R2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D F2 D'	
9.	D2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F' U2 L' F R D R F2 R' D F' L2	
10.	L' F2 L2 U2 R F2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 B' D L' R' F D' R' U' L2 R	
11.	R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B D U B R B' U L' B2 F R2	
12.	L2 B D2 U2 R2 B D2 F D2 F L U2 R U' B R D L' F D2 B2

*One Handed:*
1.	B2 D L2 R2 D F2 D R2 U L2 D' F U2 F L' R2 U2 B' F2 L' U'	
2.	L' U2 R U R D' B L' U R U R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U	
3.	U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B F R2 U2 R2 B' L' U2 R B F D' U2 R' B	
4.	F2 U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 U2 R U B D L2 D' L B2 U R	
5.	D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 D B2 U2 L' F' D2 L D2 L' R' F2 U' R


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 23, 2012)

Round 13
*Two handed*: 13.39 (13.82) 12.39 11.76 12.51 12.23 11.96 13.34 12.34 11.68 (11.34) 11.96 = *12.36*
*One Handed*: 48.89 (48.11) 55.26 (60.26) 51.29 = *51.81*
LOL,I know I'm very slow at OH but I have only done like 4 or 5 OH solves in my life until now.I hope to improve.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 23, 2012)

This looks like fun. I'll do an average later. (I'll probably use an edit of this post, just to avoid overposting.)

But I kinda want to do both hands for OH.... But nobody will want to do that..... 
Solution: Just use the bad hand for OH. My right hand could use practice. I definitely won't be in the top, but practice is practice.


----------



## timelonade (Feb 23, 2012)

Two Handsssss: 18.22, (20.20), 19.47, 11.94, 14.10, 11.98, (11.75), 11.86, 17.19, 18.59, 19.82, 14.15 = 15.73 Hm.

One Handsssss: 28.27, 25.90, (22.32), 31.18, (34.56) = 28.45 ..


----------



## Riley (Feb 24, 2012)

Riley, Round 13, 2H

Average: 9.81
8.23, 9.95, 8.09, 11.44, (12.77), 10.47, 10.98, (7.13), 9.13, 8.86, 11.45, 9.51


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 13

2H avg: 16.52

14.50, 21.96, 14.96, 17.38, 14.39, (23.33), 13.85, 15.14, 16.75, (13.03), 18.24, 18.07

I'm back  A good average for me this week.


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 13 

2H avg: 15.37

16.30, 13.95, 17.73, 16.51, 13.96, 16.66, 15.67, (12.28), 13.48, 14.14, (18.81), 15.30


----------



## pady (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 13
*2-handed*: (7.18), 7.43, 8.80, 8.28, 7.91, (10.56), 9.86, 7.19, 9.11, 8.00, 9.78, 8.13 = 8.45
*1-handed*: 12.38, (12.00), , 14.96, 15.18 = 14.17


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 13
2 Handed: 5.32, 7.35, 7.03, 7.95, 7.18, 8.10, 6.48, 4.96, 7.11, 6.15, 7.09, 6.34 = 6.80
Too many 7's at the start..


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

Ew CFOP, Jk I just suck at it..

avg12: 13.26 (σ = 1.67)

11.77, 13.33, 12.82, 14.08, 11.26, 12.65, 14.97, 16.26, 11.12, 21.00, 14.32, 6.93


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 25, 2012)

2H current avg12: 22.36 (σ = 2.54)

best time: 18.20
worst time: 30.96

18.20, 23.34, 19.37, 21.27, 21.47, 30.96, 21.70, 21.28, 27.38, 25.95, 23.00, 18.82


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 25, 2012)

Round 13

Two Handed: 20.55
21.04 16.51 (15.81) 21.03 17.92 (35.11) 19.65 20.29 19.01 20.18 27.35 22.48
35.11 - an edge popped and continued without the edge (it wasn't in the F2L luckily). Started quite well, but then slipped.

One Handed: 46.82
50.84 (38.79) 43.23 (63.59) 46.40
Pretty good.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 25, 2012)

Round 13

8.65, 8.58, (7.48), 7.82, 7.92, 9.35, 8.86, 9.02, (11.25), 11.03, 10.40, 9.41 = 9.10

good start, bad end


----------



## alfacuber (Feb 25, 2012)

Round 13:
2H:6.97, 5.23, 8.09, 5.95, 6.18, 7.87, 10.88, 7.85, 7.29, 6.62, 9.08, 8.94=7.48
OH:16.17, 15.77, 14.38, 11.66, 12.50=14.21

lots of mistakes...


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

This round will be ending in 30 minutes.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 13 Results*


*Two Handed:*
1. 6.80 Hyprul 9-ty2
2. 7.48 alfacuber
3. 8.45 pady 
4. 9.10 chrissyD 
5. 9.81 Riley
6. 12.36 rubikmaster
7. 13.26 PandaCuber
8. 15.37 mdmrubik07
9. 15.73 timelonade
10. 16.52 immortalchaos29
11. 20.55 ThomasJE
12. 22.36 andyfreeman


*One Handed:*
1. 14.17 pady 
2. 14.21 alfacuber 
3. 29.45 timelonade
4. 46.82 ThomasJE
5. 51.81 rubikmaster

Congratulations to pady for winning One Handed and Hyprul 9-ty2 for winning Two Handed.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 14 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	F2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R' U2 L2 B2 R F U B L2 R' B2 R' F L' F'	
2.	U2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 R' B' F U R B L' F2 D' U	
3.	F2 R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F D2 F' R' B2 U B F U' R2 D R2 F'	
4.	F2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 R B2 U L' F' U' B' D R B2	
5.	R B2 U2 F2 U R B R B2 D' R' D2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2	
6.	U' F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B' U L D R F2 R B' R D'	
7.	F' D2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 R' U2 B' U' R' U2 L' F' R2 F'	
8.	R F2 U2 L' R' D2 L D2 F2 R' D R' U' L' F D L2 U F' D'	
9.	L2 B2 U2 B2 F U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R D' B' F' D2 F2 R' U' L'	
10.	B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' L' B D2 L B D U L'	
11.	U2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F D2 U' R D R2 D2 L F'	
12.	U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 F' R' D F2 R' F' L2 F' L' D'

*One Handed:*
1.	U B' U D F2 R U' R' L U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D	
2.	R B R' B D F' D2 B L B D2 F' B' U2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2	
3.	R2 D R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U' F L R' U' B L' D' L R' D	
4.	R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R' D U' B2 F' R' B' D F' L2	
5.	D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B L' R' F D' R B2 R2 B D


----------



## alfacuber (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm suppose to be 2 place in OH...


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

alfacuber said:


> I'm suppose to be 2 place in OH...


Oh my god,I'm really sorry,it has been fixed now.Won't happen again.


----------



## Riley (Feb 25, 2012)

Riley, Round 14, 2H

Average: 10.14

(8.36), 10.19, 9.32, 10.86, 10.32, 9.70, 8.99, 11.57, 9.72, (11.85), 9.95, 10.73

Bad. :/


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Feb 25, 2012)

Round 14

2H Avg: 14.99

17.48, 12.95, 15.27, 15.62, 16.97, 11.66, 13.40, (11.53), 16.93, 16.80, (19.04), 12.83


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 14
Two Handed:
*Average: 12.07*
12.43 12.37 10.92 10.48 12.89 (14.43) 13.87 11.98 12.14 11.84 (9.92) 11.81
One Handed:
*Average: 45.58*
41.71 (35.35) 48.26 (48.92) 46.76
LOL,my OH average is 6 seconds better than the average from last round and I didn't even do a single OH solve between these two rounds.BTW,I know I'm not that good at OH compared to others,but you have to know I don't even practice it,I do like one or two OH solves every 4 or 5 months.Hopefully I can improve a bit with this competition.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 26, 2012)

To bad i didnt have time to do the other one this week in time... I would have been last tho ^^ (avg: 36.83)

anyway here is round 14:
Average: 34.26 seconds
Individual Times: 28.26, 32.62, 31.34, 36.49, 38.52, 27.77, 40.25, 38.11, 36.61, (41.93), 32.66, (26.60)


----------



## TheWitcher (Feb 27, 2012)

Round 14
2H

*Average: 21.83*

(27.80), 22.94, (16.50), 20.76, 19.86, 27.79, 23.04, 23.82, 22.07, 20.09, 17.83, 19.44


----------



## Mikel (Feb 27, 2012)

Average: 14.23
Round 14 2H
(8.69), 13.15, 13.61, 14.80, 11.21, 19.02, 13.13, 14.41, (23.77), 13.96, 14.81, 14.22


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

Two handed average:7.65
12: 00:08.17 
11: 00:08.29 
10: 00:07.59 
9: 00:05.51 
8: 00:05.42
7: 00:09.32 
6: 00:06.73 
5: 00:08.04 
4: 00:07.43 
3: 00:08.78 
2: 00:09.37 
1: 00:07.14


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 28, 2012)

Round 14

Two Handed: 21.86
27.15 23.37 16.81 (15.23) 20.87 25.76 20.21 21.78 22.23 21.25 19.20 (DNF)
DNF was a pop and couldn't re-assemble my ZhanChi  Getting slower... 

One Handed: 46.90
(DNF) 41.87 (41.65) 52.43 46.40
Only 0.08 slower than last time. DNF - didn't do 4th pair edge


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 28, 2012)

2h Best average of 12: 23.55, Standard deviation: 3.04

1-12 - 22.82 26.86 19.55 22.26 (17.54) 26.72 25.51 (28.55) 23.29 22.47 24.55 21.44

Disappointed: couldn't solve the cross to save my life on a number of these. Hitting sub-20 is something of hurdle.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 28, 2012)

2H avg: 18.73

14.38, 22.08, 17.14, 17.73, (13.61), 17.87, 20.41, 19.30, (23.13), 16.28, 22.52, 19.63

Dang. Bad week. The only redeeming factor is that the 13.61 turned into a pll skip so it very likely would have been a new PB (current 16.77). Oh well.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Round 14
2-Handed: 13.85, 11.85, 10.37, 14.13, (9.47), 12.06, 10.51, 12.64, 11.44, 9.89, 11.19, (14.72)=11.79


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 1, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 14 Results*


*Two Handed:*
1. 7.65 Rubiksfreak
2. 10.14 Riley
3. 11.79 uyneb2000
4. 12.07 rubikmaster
5. 14.23 Mikel
6. 14.99 mdmrubik07
7. 18.73 immortalchaos29
8. 21.83 TheWitcher
9. 21.86 ThomasJE
10. 23.35 andyfreeman
11. 34.26 SittingDeath

*One Handed:*
1. 45.58 rubikmaster
2. 46.90 ThomasJE

Sorry for being late one day with the results.Congratulations to rubiksfreak for wining Two Handed and to me for winning One Handed,LOL.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 1, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 15 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L' D' R' D2 F L2 U L2 B' U2	
2.	U' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 U R F' R' B U' L2 D2 F' D	
3.	R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D L2 U' R B2 D F L' U B U2 R2 D	
4.	D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' R F' L' B2 R' F2 L U2 F'	
5.	D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 F D U L' B2 U F' L D' U'	
6.	U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L' U' B2 U2 R2 B' D' F' L B2	
7.	L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 B2 R D2 B U L R2 D' F U F'	
8.	F2 R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F' L U B' F2 L' B F D B F2	
9.	R2 B' L D' L2 U' R U' R' L U2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B' R2	
10.	L2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 F' L2 F L2 R2 D' R' D' L B' L' U F2 R D2	
11.	R2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 B2 R' B2 L D2 B' F2 D U F R2 U' L D	
12.	L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 F U2 R' B' F U F' D2 L2 R2

*One Handed:*
1.	L2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 D' R D2 R2 D F U' L' B' F2	
2.	D2 F R2 F U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 B R F R2 D2 F D U2 L' R' F'	
3.	L F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 R2 B L2 D B U R2 B L D U	
4.	F2 D L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L' B D' U2 L' B2 F L' B2 R2	
5.	D2 R2 F L U' L2 U2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D'


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 1, 2012)

*Round 25 BH:* 12.80, 9.81, 10.32, (8.56), 11.64, 10.95, 10.13, 9.54, 8.69, 8.67, (13.44), 10.89 = *10.34*

*Round 25 OH:* 14.03, 16.10, (27.03), 20.01, (13.78) = *16.71*


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Mar 1, 2012)

11.94, 12.90, 21.27, 12.69, 12.75, 12.49, 12.26, 11.80, 11.40, 12.64, 13.94, 11.34
Avg: 12.48 (2H)

20.58, 32.38, 29.18, 27.88, 22.46
Avg: 26.51 (OH)


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Mar 1, 2012)

9.87, 9.43, 10.36, 6.67, 9.71, 13.63, 9.44, 9.81, 10.34, 11.43, 7.30, 8.94 = 9.66 *avg (2H)*


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 1, 2012)

Round 15
2H

Average: 21.02

19.11, 18.91, 22.60, 24.24, 22.14, 23.30, 16.94, 22.31, (14.54), (27.60), 19.54, 21.04

Yeah I know... working on it


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 1, 2012)

2H: 7.65, 8.19, 9.02, 8.03, 9.58[forced OLL skip], 7.69, 8.49, 8.41, 8.07, 8.25, 8.66, 7.16[forced OLL skip] = 8.25

OH: 10.36, 10.27, 10.21, 10.18, 9.03 = 10.22


----------



## pady (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it should be Round 15, not 25..ôo
My results will come soon


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 2, 2012)

8.37, 9.51, 10.48, 10.36, 8.62, 10.06, 10.69, 9.28, 9.14, 12.65, 11.90 , 9.19= 9.92

my PB avg of 12 (while timing f2l seperately ) is 9.39, so not bad i guess


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 2, 2012)

Guys,guys,I see you have been writing "Round 25".It's round 15 not 25 I made a mistake,sorry.But it's corrected it now.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 2, 2012)

R15 2H

Best average of 12: 22.70
Standard deviation: 2.56

23.38 21.78 (28.31) 19.62 21.83 23.10 21.18 22.29 24.79 (18.55) 26.09 22.94


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 15

Two Handed: 20.12
17.07 18.46 15.70 (13.79) 17.87 (30.40) 22.36 26.21 19.57 20.37 18.65 24.98
Sooo close to sub-20 - kept doing part of last layer later on :fp 30.40 was cross fail.

One Handed: 39.58
41.82 38.42 38.50 (52.21) (34.17)
Decent.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 3, 2012)

This Round will be closing in 2 hours.
Here is my average for this round:

*Two Handed: 12.01*
11.45 9.81 13.31 13.60 13.89 14.06 10.61 11.36 12.17 9.87 (14.20) (9.32)
One Handed: 52.82
(40.34) 51.54 47.65 59.28 (69.78)
LOL,really messed up OH this time.


----------



## SittingDeath (Mar 3, 2012)

Average: 31.17 seconds
Individual Times: 28.46, 35.20, 29.50, 33.62, 29.59, (40.71), (24.11), 32.88, 28.00, 30.24, 28.81, 35.38

Better


----------



## timelonade (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 15:

Two hand: AVG = 14.89
One hand: AVG = 28.85

~was gonna type the individuals but didn't want to miss the deadline ;D


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 3, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 15 Results*


*Two Handed:*
1. 8.25 a small kitten
2. 9.66 Shikhar Mohan
3. 9.92 Akash Rupela
4. 10.34 speedcubermicah
5. 12.01 rubikmaster
6. 12.48 IMSLOW1097
7. 14.89 timelonade
8. 20.12 ThomasJE
9. 21.02 TheWitcher
10. 22.70 andyfreeman
11. 31.17 SittingDeath


*One Handed:*
1. 10.22 a small kitten
2. 16.71 speedcubermicah
3. 26.51 IMSLOW1097
4. 28.85 timelonade
5. 39.58 ThomasJE
6. 52.82 rubikmaster

Congratulations to a small kitten for winning One Handed and Two Handed.You are very fast at OH considering your 2H times.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 3, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 16 Scrambles*


*Two Handed:*
1.	D2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 U2 L B2 D B L' F' U R2 D B D2 B	
2.	U2 R2 B R2 B D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F2 L' R' U F' U L2 D2 U' L' R2	
3.	F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 R B' D2 U' F' R' B L' D' R'	
4.	U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B R2 B U2 F' R2 D L F' R F2 R U2 B R' B'	
5.	U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' R' D2 R F' L' R' B D B2	
6.	R2 F U2 L2 B R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L F R B U L F D B U	
7.	F2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 U R' F2 D' B' U2 L B2 L' F2 L	
8.	L2 F R2 L2 D F2 U F' U2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' U2 D2 R U2	
9.	B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 R F' R2 D U' B2 L F' L2 B	
10.	F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L' R D' B F2 U R D' R B'	
11.	D2 R2 D R' B2 D' B L' B' R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2	
12.	U2 F R2 F R2 D2 B F R2 D2 L2 U F L2 D' R B D2 R' B2 R

*One Handed:*
1.	D2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 B F' D2 L D' F' D B D U L' D2	
2.	B2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 F U2 R' U' B2 R F' U R2 D2 R U2	
3.	U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 R' D2 R' B' D' B' F2 U B R D2 L' B'	
4.	F' R B D' B L' U' R B' R L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F	
5.	B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D' F D2 B2 R' D' F R2 D2 B


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 16
2h: 11.73, (14.72), 10.53, 13.39, 14.00, 12.69, 12.18, (9.74), 13.69, 14.08, 12.42, 13.65
Average 12.84


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 16:
2H: 12.00, 12.46, (8.08), 10.48, 11.18, 10.25, 11.41, 11.02, 10.82, (14.04), 10.57, 13.10=11.33

Yay improved by more than one second


----------



## Riley (Mar 4, 2012)

Riley, Round 16, 2H

Average: 9.15
(6.49), (12.14), 8.60, 9.63, 11.37, 8.92, 10.72, 7.10, 9.58, 8.39, 9.02, 8.15


----------



## SittingDeath (Mar 4, 2012)

BAH!!!

Round 16 2H

Average: 35.16 seconds
Individual Times: 35.86, 34.12, 35.62, 30.65, 30.89, (45.64), 33.13, (26.98), 32.14, 40.04, 39.12, 40.08


----------



## foolish (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 16: 2H
Average: *20.27*

_(26.35)_, _(14.82)_, 18.04, 18.93, 19.04, 20.19, 15.65, 19.92, 24.41, 21.08, 23.20, 22.25


----------



## mightysaur (Mar 4, 2012)

Average 32.54(2H)

35.18, 32.50, (26.27), 27.64, 31.75, (39.50), 25.16, 35.98, 28.81, 29.82, 38.08, 39.36


----------



## pady (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 16:
2H: 7.74, (10.60), 8.33, 9.77, (7.42), 8.42, 8.10, 7.61, 10.15, 8.24, 8.37, 8.44 = *8.52*
1H: (15.27), 12.26, (10.48), 12.46, 13.21 = *12.64*

2-handed could have been better. 1-handed was nice, except the 1st one


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 4, 2012)

2H: 7.42, 8.48, 7.02, (9.60), 8.50, 7.02, 6.91, 8.63, (6.30), 7.75, 7.52, 6.45 = 7.57 
Yay

OH: 13.92, (22.36), (11.50), 13.14, 11.94 = 13.00 
meh


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 5, 2012)

Round 16 2H Average: 28.72

Standard deviation: 3.87
Best Time: 20.40
Worst Time: 33.53

Times: (33.53) 32.89 30.97 30.59 21.84 27.03 27.59 (20.40) 30.76 28.14 26.83 30.51


----------



## jetcuber (Mar 5, 2012)

*Round 16*

12.52, 13.77, 14.18, 15.33, 15.67, (11.43), 14.86, 14.18, 12.9, 12.87, 12.79, (16.12)
=13.91


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 5, 2012)

round 16: 
2H: 6.52, 9.97, 6.75, 6.02, (11.43+), (5.72), 7.61, 6.84, 7.43, 6.46, 7.80, 8.85 = 7.43
OH: (11.53), 10.57, 10.08, (8.97), 10.99 = 10.55


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Round 16:

2H Avg: 16.10

15.41, (21.23), 15.45, 16.00, 17.58, 16.26, 18.74, 14.83, 14.97, 18.12, 13.63, (12.71)

Very happy with this average for now


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 16

2H Average: 19.93

(16.43), 20.87, 18.51, (25.17), 16.60, 20.12, 22.22, 19.59, 19.92, 19.98, 19.11, 20.67


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 6, 2012)

R16 2H

best time: 17.49
worst time: 23.64

current avg12: 20.85 (σ = 1.99)

23.22, 18.43, 23.36, 18.91, 23.64, 18.62, 23.16, 19.67, 19.08, 21.61, 17.49, 22.45

Getting close to sub 20. I smell sub-30s coming on...


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 16

Average: 20.23
16.87 19.54 20.37 16.90 19.25 23.18 23.23 21.68 18.93 22.37 (25.39) (15.21)
Sooo close to sub-20!



andyfreeman said:


> Getting close to sub 20. I smell sub-30s coming on...



Same here. I got a sub-30 average in the race to sub-30 thread last week. Just need to do that 2 more times...


----------



## Skullush (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 16

2H
*Average of 12: 10.60*


Spoiler



1. 8.60 
2. 12.05 
3. 11.25 
4. 10.46 
5. 11.82 
6. (7.47) Accidental X-Cross
7. 10.05 
8. 9.40 
9. 11.68 
10. 12.02 
11. (13.19) I did OLL before I stopped the timer on this one... I'm not used to this, haha.
12. 8.70


OH
*Average of 5: 16.63*


Spoiler



1. (13.27) 
2. 17.74 
3. 16.64 
4. 15.52 
5. (18.79)


----------



## Kzip (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 16

*2H - 9.26*
9.57, 9.69, 10.13, (7.81), 8.86, 8.22, (11.12), 9.75, 8.75, 9.07, 9.17, 9.38 = 9.26 First solves...
*
OH - 22.02*
(26.63), 23.18, (17.09), 21.64, 21.23 = 22.02


----------



## otsyke (Mar 10, 2012)

*Round 16*

*Two Handed:*
12.21,13.80,12.31,11.48,(14.71),11.83,11.45,9.91,10.08,(9.58),9.59,11.03 = *11.37*

*One Handed:*
25.87,(21.80),24.46,26.69,(32.24) = *25.67*


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry,guys.I know I should've closed this round on Wednesday,but I had a busy week so there is only one round this week.Anyway,I'm closing this round by the schedule that I always use,so today between 1:00 and 3:00 PM EST.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 16
2H
14.12, 10.93, 9.43, 8.54, 10.23,9.75, 9.19, 9.64, 10.65, 9.61, 10.47, 10.60=10.05

Trying so hard, 10 hours a day since 2 weeks, no improvement, FML


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 11, 2012)

Akash Rupela said:


> Round 16
> 2H
> 14.12, 10.93, 9.43, 8.54, 10.23,9.75, 9.19, 9.64, 10.65, 9.61, 10.47, 10.60=10.05
> 
> Trying so hard, 10 hours a day since 2 weeks, no improvement, FML



10 hours a day?! Sounds like you are trying too hard!

This round needs closing too....


----------



## retep (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 16
2H
avg: 22.94
(33.25) dropped cube lol	
18.95	
(16.45) 
20.01	
22.55	
19.74	
28.41
24.19	
24.87	
25.94	
19.84	
24.93

This is cool, going to try this again in the future  Although remind me not to use cubetimer, hard to transfer times lol


----------



## SittingDeath (Mar 13, 2012)

When is this closing? This should have ended wednesday...


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 13, 2012)

10.91, 11.82, (9.70), (17.52), 13.44, 13.18, 11.03, 9.98, 11.00, 14.92, 11.46, 12.46 = 12.02
17.52 was a pop on with CN. In fact, most of these solves were color neutral, just decided to go color neutral yesterday.


----------



## jorgeskm (Mar 18, 2012)

8.98, 7.73, 9.18, 8.17, 7.27, 7.42, 7.19, 7.18, 8.64, 6.52, 8.10, 6.48 = 7.72


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 19, 2012)

If rubikmaster doesn't close this Wednesday, I'll close this round and temporarily take over until someone else takes over. I don't think I can run this and my LL comp.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't mind running this comp until Rubikmaster can come back. I'm missing it! :-(


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 24, 2012)

*Round 16 Results*

ROUND 16 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	yoinneroid	-	7.43
2	-	Tao Yu	-	7.57
3	-	jorgeskm	-	7.72
4	-	pady	-	8.52
5	-	Riley	-	9.15
6	-	Kzip	-	9.26
7	-	Akash Rupela	-	10.05
8	-	Skullush	-	10.60
9	-	uyneb2000	-	11.33
10	-	otsyke	-	11.37
11	-	speedcubermicah	-	12.02
12	-	jeff081692	-	12.84
13	-	jetcuber	-	13.91
14	-	immortalchaos29	-	16.10
15	-	TheWitcher	-	19.93
16	-	ThomasJE	-	20.23
17	-	foolish	-	20.27
18	-	andyfreeman	-	20.85
19	-	retep	-	22.94
20	-	DaveyCow	-	28.72
21	-	mightysaur	-	32.54
22	-	SittingDeath	-	35.16

One Handed:
1	-	yoinneroid	-	10.55
2	-	pady	-	12.64
3	-	Tao Yu	-	13.00
4	-	Skullush	-	16.63
5	-	Kzip	-	22.02
6	-	otsyke	-	25.67

Congrats to yoinneroid for winning both categories.
The Round 17 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 24, 2012)

*Round 17 Scrambles*

ROUND 17 IS NOW OPEN. I am now running this until rubikmaster gets back or someone else takes over. I can't keep on doing this and my LL comp.
Anyway, here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

R2 U L2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L' F D' B R' U' F R2 U2 L U
F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D' F2 R B L' F' R2 U B2 L' F' L2 U
L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B F2 L F2 U' L2 D' R' F2 U
L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 U' B R U2 F' L D' B2 D R' B
D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U L' B2 D2 F D2 R D' R D
B2 F2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 L' B R2 D' F' L U2 R B2 L' D'
B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U L2 B L' U R U' L2 B' F D' B'
L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 F' L' B2 U B2 D' B' U F' R2 U2
D B2 D' F2 D U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R' B D2 F R D R F2 U' R' U2
F2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R' L' B D' L F' U L F' R'
L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F U' L B' R' U' F D2 U' L' U'
U' R2 F2 U R2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' R D2 F' U' B' F2 U2 B R2 U

One Handed:

D F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B' R2 F' U2 F2 U' L U L' D' U'
U L2 F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' B U2 R' L' B' L2 D' R' L2 B'
R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D F' D2 U' R' F D' U R D R U
F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F U2 R D B2 U' R2 D U' F
B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' L F' R' B2 U B L2 D' U2

Good luck!


----------



## retep (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 17:
2H
Average: 19.86 (σ = 1.74)
19.28, 20.18, 17.17, 18.51, 23.26, 20.07, (16.38), 20.38, (26.45), 18.54, 21.85, 19.31

1H
42.85 (σ = 3.06)
57.23, 46.16, 42.25, 40.13, 37.63
(For the lulz, I have only solved 1H like 3 times )


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 17

2H - 12.19
*Times:*
12.55, 13.41, 11.25, *10.26*, *16.22*, 10.87, 10.74, 12.50, 14.41, 12.39, 11.19, 12.55

OH - 18.91
*Times:*
18.72, *23.57*, 18.48, 19.53, *15.25*


----------



## Captainmajestik (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 17
Session average: 24.56
1. 24.86 
2. (20.54) 
3. 24.32 
4. 24.00 
5. 26.79 
6. (28.38) 
7. 24.02 
8. 23.55 
9. 23.76 
10. 22.93 
11. 25.18 
12. 26.14 

Yeeeah, I'm so bad... I didn't realise how terrible I was at this.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 17
2H: 9.09, (12.51), 9.01, 11.37, 7.37, 10.35, (7.17), 10.61, 11.28, 9.70, 10.61, 10.41= 9.98
OH: (35.17), 25.37, (20.31), 33.48, 20.70= 26.52


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 24, 2012)

8.31, 8.44, 9.12, (11.11), 9.83, 8.77, 9.25, 9.54, (8.04), 9.55, 9.60, 9.24 = 9.17


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 17
2H

Average: 16.61

14.76, 17.71, 17.70, 16.25, 15.83, (14.32), 17.42, 17.76, 17.68, (22.67), 14.63, 16.39


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 24, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> ROUND 17 IS NOW OPEN. I am now running this until rubikmaster gets back or someone else takes over. I can't keep on doing this and my LL comp.
> Anyway, here are the scrambles:


I can take over until rubikmaster gets back.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 17:

2H:
Ao12: 9,749
9.447, 10.336, 10.728, 8.805, 9.975, ( 8.592 ) , 10.515, 8.805, 10.594, ( 11.268 ) , 9.694, 8.592
2 oll skips in the first 4 solves  lol
2x 8.805 and 8.592 xD

OH:
Ao5: 23.639
( 19.894 ) , ( 28.543 ) , 25.787, 23.144, 21.986
thaught it was going to be worse


----------



## JonathanH (Mar 24, 2012)

13.40, 12.81, 12.23, 11.60, 10.61, *(14.72)*, 10.21, 11.58, 8.63, 13.56, *(7.57)*, 14.00 - *11.86*

eh...didn't know i was this bad


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 24, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> I can take over until rubikmaster gets back.



I'm fine with that. Will you do the results for this round, or start next round?


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 24, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm fine with that. Will you do the results for this round, or start next round?


 
I could do this round since that would eliminate the delay between having the new scrambles up.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 24, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> I could do this round since that would eliminate the delay between having the new scrambles up.



OK, jeff081692 is now running this competition.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey, so this round closes Wednesday 1:00 PM Eastern Time.

Round 17
2h: 10.81, 12.21, 13.25, 11.91, 9.28, 9.87, 10.14, (8.88), 12.37, (14.14), 12.11, 12.17
Average 11.41


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 17. 2H, Riley

Average: 8.74
(10.31), 9.47, 8.54, 8.83, 9.99, 8.11, 8.46, 8.42, (7.43), 8.47, 7.58, 9.53


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 24, 2012)

2H: 7.92, 10.22, 7.00, 6.59, (5.57), 8.18, 6.48, 6.37, 8.67, 6.18, (12.71), 8.31 = 7.59
4-8 is a 6.48 avg 5
OH: 14.02, (24.11), 15.50, 13.47, (13.32) = 14.33


----------



## foolish (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 17: 2H
Average: *19.36*

23.66, 21.30, 17.98, 18.13, 18.75, 21.60, 19.47, _(15.28)_, 18.40, _(27.36)_, 17.23, 17.12


----------



## SittingDeath (Mar 26, 2012)

Round 17
Average: 32.50 seconds
Individual Times: 32.93, (42.54), 35.20, 29.12, (24.94), 33.32, 32.24, 36.97, 34.74, 29.64, 32.06, 28.73

Finaly the comp is back


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Standard deviation: 1.93
Best average of 12: 20.65
1-12 - 22.51 21.70 22.52 20.88 19.67 22.88 17.72 18.72 20.98 (22.96) 18.92 (17.50)

Not too bad, gettign some sub-20s in which is nice.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 28, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 17 Results* [/size]


*Two Handed:*
1. Tao Yu 7.59
2. Riley 8.74
3. chrissyD 9.17
4. GlowingSausage 9.75
5. scotzbhoy 9.98
6. jeff081692 11.41
7. JonathanH 11.86
8. MeshuggahX 12.19
9. TheWitcher 16.61
10. foolish 19.36
11. retep 19.86
12. andyfreeman 20.65
13. Captainmajestik 24.56
14. SittingDeath 32.50

*One Handed:*
1. Tao Yu 14.33
2. MeshuggahX 18.91
3. GlowingSausage 23.64
4. scotzbhoy 26.52
5. Retep 42.85

Congratulations to Tao Yu for winning both Two and One Handed.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 28, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 18 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1.L' B2 F2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 B R' U2 L' U R F' R' D U2 
2.U2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B' U2 L' B2 F' D L' B2 L2 F' D' B 
3.D' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 B' D2 U R F2 D' B2 D' R' U' 
4.R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D U L2 D L B R D' U L' D B' U' F' U 
5.B2 F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 R2 F R' B' F2 R B L U L B 
6.B' R2 F L2 B R2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 R' B' D' F D R D F' L2 F' 
7.B2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 U B' U2 R' B2 U L' U L U2 
8.R2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 F D2 F' L2 U L' D R2 D L2 B' L2 F' L 
9.D L' B L' B2 U' F R L2 F U B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U 
10.D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 R D' U2 F2 L' R' D2 U F2 L2 
11.R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R' D2 L' R' F' D F' D' U 
12.U' B2 D2 F2 U F2 D B2 U B2 U' F' L' U2 R' U' L B L2 D2 F2 

*One Handed:*
1.B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F D2 B2 L2 R F2 L2 D' U' R B' U2 L' F' 
2.R2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 L' R2 U2 L' U2 B F' L' U2 B D' F' L' B D2 
3.U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' U B D R' D' B L F D2 
4.U' L' B' L2 D' F2 B2 R' F L U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 U' 
5.U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B L' D2 B' U B2 L F' L2 D2 R2


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 28, 2012)

Round 18
2H

Average: 16.42

16.12, 17.11, 13.75, 15.19, 15.34, 19.61, 16.12, 14.64, 17.57, 16.01, (13.54), (22.00)


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 28, 2012)

Round closes Saturday 1:00PM Eastern Time

Round 18
2h: 12.49, 10.87, (9.45), 11.72, 11.38, 10.32, 10.50, 11.69, 9.74, 11.31, 11.11, (13.67)
Average 11.11


----------



## foolish (Mar 28, 2012)

Round 18: 2H
Average: *17.47*

_(23.08)_, 16.94, 21.34, 18.01, _(12.62)_, 17.54, 16.93, 20.54, 16.53, 14.69, 13.98, 18.22


----------



## AndersB (Mar 28, 2012)

2h: 9.05, 10.71, 11.19, 11.18, 9.01, 15.26, 7.99, 10.95, 10.33, 9.97, 9.09, 11.29 = 10.28


----------



## retep (Mar 28, 2012)

*Round 18
Average: 19.49 (σ = 1.39)*
23.45, 19.77, 19.58, 20.96, 17.51, 19.67, 17.34, 18.59, 21.27, 18.48, 21.28, 17.77


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 18: 2H
Avg. 16.66

16.91, 16.22, 17.95, 17.38, 14.97, 16.20, 17.48, 18.26, 17.06, 14.13, (11.52), (18.67)

The 11 was followed by a bruno, T perm. LAME.

My average is barely improving but my consistency definitely is.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 31, 2012)

Standard deviation: 3.26

Best average of 12: 21.77
1-12 - 22.87 20.87 (17.67) 20.46 22.58 22.35 19.11 25.02 (30.56) 23.74 21.88 18.79


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 31, 2012)

round 18

2H: 5.90, 5.97, 5.25, 7.03, 7.41, (8.55), 6.79, 5.62, 6.73, 4.86, (4.45), 5.99 = 6.16
not sure if i'm improving too fast or the scrambles are too damn easy, but i guess it's the latter

OH: 10.43, (14.46), 10.92, 11.60, (8.86) = 10.98


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 31, 2012)

8.63, 9.21, 7.89, 10.09, 8.90, 9.41, 9.77, (7.28), (10.10), 9.01, 8.90, 7.84 = *8.97*


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 18

Two Handed: 17.44
13.73 (13.29) 19.34 14.21 20.34 17.00 22.37 18.56 13.98 18.40 16.42 (28.61)
Think I'm finally getting the concept of looking ahead  Haven't really practiced for ages, so I can finally catch up now. Nearly did the whole solve on the last one.

One Handed: 39.38
38.59 39.78 39.78 51.98 31.92
Laughed at the identical times.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 31, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> This round ends in about an hour


 
I'm not going to be able to do OH in the next hour, would you accept them if I edited later?


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 31, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm not going to be able to do OH in the next hour, would you accept them if I edited later?


 
Yea I will edit it in. We only have two OH competitors this round (you included)


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 18

*Average: 13.42*

15.95, 12.20, 13.45, (17.35), 14.46, 12.96, 13.48, 14.63, 12.30, 13.02, (11.27), 11.75

That's pretty good. I had good lookahead in some of the solves, but not all of them. I need to work on that.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 31, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 18 Results* [/size]


*Two Handed:*
1. yoinneroid 6.16
2. chrissyD 8.97
3. AndersB 10.28
4. jeff081692 11.11
5. BlueDevil 13.42
6. TheWitcher 16.42
7. immortalchaos29 16.66
8. ThomasJE 17.44
9. foolish 17.47
10. retep 19.49
11. andyfreeman 21.77


*One Handed:*
1. yoinneroid 10.98
2. ThomasJE 39.38

Congratulations to yoinneroid for winning both Two Handed and One Handed.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 31, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 19 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1.F L2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 L' U R D' U B U2 F U' R' 
2.R L B' L D2 R' B R F D R B2 U2 B2 L D2 R U2 F2 R L2 
3.R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U B' U2 L F' D2 L2 R2 D B' U' 
4.F2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 D U2 L F' R2 U R2 U R' U R2 B 
5.B2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L' F' D R D' B' U' R U' B 
6.U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 U B2 F R2 D L' D2 U' F D F' L2 
7.D R U' F' U2 R' L2 F' D R' U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 U F2 
8.R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L' U B' D U R2 B L D U' 
9.U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 R' B F' D2 R B' D2 L2 B2 
10.U2 F R2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' U' F U2 B2 F' D' L' U R B2 
11.U' F' U2 L2 U2 R' B' R2 L' D' F2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 
12.B R D R' B L D2 R' F' U' F2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U 

*One Handed:*
1.F2 D B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D R F D' U' F U R' D2 U' R' 
2.U2 L2 B' R2 B2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' D' L F R B' U F L2 R D' 
3.U2 R2 U L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 R' B F' R D2 F L2 D F L' 
4.F L' D F L2 F2 B' R D' R D2 F2 L U2 L U2 B2 R 
5.D U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' L' D U2 F' U' B L' U' R'


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 19
2h: 10.80, 12.60, 11.20, 12.48, 9.31, 11.48, (13.45), 12.01, 12.76, (8.33), 13.02, 12.33
Average 11.80

OH: (31.73), 37.07, 34.16, (42.98), 37.29
Average 36.17

Might as well start OH even if I don't plan on making too much effort on improving just yet.


----------



## Riley (Apr 1, 2012)

Riley, Round 19

2H
Average: 8.83
8.92, 8.42, 8.50, 7.49, 9.07, 9.15, 8.09, (6.60), 8.51, (10.76), 9.76, 10.39

OH
Average: 19.71
(16.12), 21.24, 20.58, 17.31, (27.51)


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 1, 2012)

Akash rupela, round 19

TWO HANDED
10.22, 10.35, 10.43, 8.92, 8.56, 9.01 , 8.89, 9.53, 13.85, 6.83, 7.80,8.64= 9.24
A bit diasppointing start, but nice comeback,i believe i can sub9 soon

ONE HANDED
20.01, 15.02, 20.67, 25.71, 18.79=19.82 
I never do OH as such, thought of trying it, and Trust me, i can do one handed faster in competition


----------



## dcuber98 (Apr 1, 2012)

Round 19

2H: 9.07, 9.69, 11.35, 9.93, 9.71, 8.81, 11.39, 10.42, 8.10, 9.05, 10.26, 8.17 = 9.65


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Round 19 2H: 10.79, 11.34, (18.18), 11.28, 9.93, 12.38, 10.86, 13.28, 11.16, (9.83), 11.8, 10.74=11.34


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 1, 2012)

round 19
2H: 7.62, 6.79, 6.23, 6.77, 7.81, (6.22), 7.65, (7.90), 7.71, 6.50, 7.04, 6.45 = 7.06
OH: (8.60), 9.22, 10.28, (14.39), 9.96 = 9.82


----------



## retep (Apr 2, 2012)

*Round 19
2H
Average: 18.20 (σ = 1.30)*
18.94, (16.09), 16.63, 19.99, 17.71, 18.48, 20.17, (20.26), 18.41, 16.12, 17.91, 17.59

1H
Average: 35.39 (σ = 3.11)
33.77, 38.98, 33.43, (25.20), (46.34)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Round 19
2H : 7.65, 6.46, 5.44, 8.40, 5.68, 5.77, 6.82, 7.47, 6.89, 5.42, 4.20, 6.87 = 6.45


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Round 19
2H

Average: 16.56

18.14, 17.26, 18.05, (18.49), 15.90, 16.41, 15.46, 15.25, 16.94, 14.91, 17.30, (13.97)


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yes, it's Wednesday!

Two Handed: 17.33
15.68 17.50 17.42 16.26 (23.34) (12.51) 18.67 16.51 16.29 18.62 19.78 16.57
Pretty decent.

One Handed: 37.25
35.12 36.23 40.39 (29.54) (47.11)
Again, pretty decent.


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 4, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.06
worst time: 24.28

current avg5: 19.95 (σ = 2.20)

current avg12: 19.17 (σ = 2.12)

24.28, 18.81, 19.32, 17.86, 17.90, 18.65, 16.06, 23.15, 22.29, 17.01, 20.54, 16.17


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 4, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 19 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1. Hyprul 9-ty2 6.45
2. yoinneroid 7.06
3. Riley 8.83
4. Akash Rupela 9.24
5. dcuber98 9.65
6. uyneb2000 11.34
7. jeff081692 11.80
8. TheWitcher 16.56
9. ThomasJE 17.33
10. retep 18.20
11. andyfreeman 19.17

*One Handed:*
1. yoinneroid 9.82
2. Riley 19.71
3. Akash Rupela 19.82
4. retep 35.39
5. jeff081692 36.17
6.ThomasJE 37.25

Congratulations to Hyprul 9-ty2 and yoinneroid.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 4, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 20 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1.R' L F' R' U2 B D F' R' B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' 
2.B R F2 D2 B D' L2 U' R F D F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 
3.R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D F' L' R2 D' U' L' U' F' L' B 
4.U B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D L D2 R2 B F2 R' U' R' F' U2 
5.L2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B U2 F L' B2 R B' U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 
6.D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' B' D' F R D B' U' L2 F R 
7.B2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 U B' D' L2 B F2 U2 L B2 R U' 
8.L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D L B' R' B U' F2 U2 L2 U' F' 
9.L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 B D2 U' F' R' B2 D U R B U2 R 
10.R2 B F U2 B L2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 U F D' U B' D' B' L' U' 
11.R' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R D L' U B D2 F D' F' L B2 
12.R D2 L' B' D2 L2 U F2 D F' D L2 U2 F B R2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 

*One Handed:*
1.U2 F R2 F2 L2 B F2 U2 F U2 R2 D B U' F L U F' L' U B' 
2.R2 D2 B2 F D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F' U' R' B' F D' U' B2 L2 D2 R 
3.B2 D R2 F2 D U B2 D' L2 U' R' D L' D' B' D' B2 L' F2 D' 
4.B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B L' F' L' D' B R2 B D' U2 
5.F R2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B F2 D2 F2 L' U R' F' D U L' R2 B2 R


----------



## retep (Apr 4, 2012)

*Round 20
Average: 17.66 (σ = 2.05)*
19.46, 15.48, 19.06, 13.83, 17.08, (21.86), 19.90, 17.22, 16.72, 20.28, 17.55, (12.09)
Well, some good times and bad times. Gotta really start working on my cross to f2l transition, it is sometimes 5+ seconds! (I do cross on bottom but I look at and think about the cross pieces, so ya gotta work on my cross as well...)


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 4, 2012)

Getting better 
Round 20
AVG: 27,87
30.77
(34.26)
30.57
29.68
22.46
25.52
(22.35)
23.74
33.66
29.52
29.19
23.61

Would have been last at 18/19 too 29,30/31,30


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 4, 2012)

Round 20:

5.66 (sd 0.71): 
6.27, (7.39), 5.63, (4.67), 4.74, 5.25, 6.47, 6.15, 5.03, 6.77, 5.36, 4.89


----------



## RaresB (Apr 4, 2012)

Round 20 :
2H :
10.13, 10.80, 9.18, 9.72, 12.98, 11.02, 9.37, 11.62, 9.21, 10.43, 9.84, 7.47 = 10.13

OH :
16.39, 24.14, 12.98, 13.06, 18.22 = 15.89
?? WTF THAT WAS RANDOM


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 4, 2012)

*Round 20*

1. 16.61 
2. 15.81 
3. 10.74  
4. 10.85 
5. 11.16 
6. 16.00 
7. 14.16 
8. 16.10 
9. 13.11 
10. 14.54 
11. 14.28 
12. 16.31

Mean: 14.14

I disgust myself.


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 5, 2012)

Round 20
2H

Average: 16.04

17.22, (18.95), (11.99), 15.73, 18.83, 15.26, 13.95, 16.46, 15.44, 18.60, 12.94, 15.97


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 5, 2012)

round 20
2H: 6.35, 8.04, (5.65), 6.41, 7.10, (11.16), 7.20, 6.13, 6.37, 5.78, 5.96, 7.69 = 6.70
OH: 10.88, 12.30, (15.77), 11.56, (8.04) = 11.58


----------



## Captainmajestik (Apr 5, 2012)

Round 20: (23.55), (17.28), 20.92, 20.43, 21.94, 20.91, 22.71, 19.40, 19.90, 21.96, 18.69, 18.07 = 20.49


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 5, 2012)

9.69, 9.18, 9.27, 9.10, 9.65, 7.96, 10.08, 9.92, 8.83, 9.60, 9.80, 9.22 = *9.43*


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 5, 2012)

9.25, 13.61, 14.49, 13.21, 10.81, 13.33, 10.54, 12.06, 9.38, 11.13, DNF(10.40), 10.05

Avg- 11.86 (2H)


----------



## pdilla (Apr 5, 2012)

*10.09*

2H: 7.92, 9.21, (5.99), 9.35, 10.68, 9.65, (11.59), 10.09, 11.19, 11.38, 10.97, 10.48

*25.36*

OH: 27.58, 26.45, (31.86), 22.06, (17.99)


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 20
2h: 14.49, 13.05, 14.68, 13.17, 12.23, (9.60), 11.48, 13.24, 10.43, (15.05), 11.27, 9.67
Average 12.37

Color neutral solves from now on. And I would remember I'm suppose to look ahead right before the last solve.

OH: (45.71), 37.89, (36.32), 38.25, 39.00
Average 38.38


----------



## gavnasty (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 20

*8.48 (σ = 0.49)*:
(13.04), 8.07, 9.03, (7.50), 7.90, 9.20, 7.72, 8.32, 8.32, 8.09, 8.99, 9.20


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 20

Two Handed: 17.70
19.07 15.56 18.53 (20.67) 16.56 18.42 16.50 20.17 18.25 (13.71) 18.07 15.90
Pretty good.

One Handed: 37.54
32.39 40.87 (49.90) (25.68) 39.35
Woah... my OH F2L is a tad slower than my LL... Need to improve my LL...


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Round 20*:

TH:
34.05, 41.98, 34.77, 37.91, 34.88, 31.85, 27.56, 35.40, (42.58), 37.18, (25.39), 28.05
ao12: *34.36*
Yea, I know I'm slow. That's why I joined


----------



## Upsyllon03 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Round 20*
*Average: 46.30*

32.32, 51.00, 47.09, 47.09, 43.50, DNF, 42.53, 49.57, 53.77, 53.32, 44.75, 44.31
I started cubing since January 2012, so that's why I'm pretty slow...


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Apr 7, 2012)

*Round 20:*
2H -> 13.29, 10.15, 12.64, 11.86, 11.48, 12.63, 10.25, 11.17, 9.15, 9.94, 11.31, 12.33 = _11.38_


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ha ha, you made my day Upsyllon03  I started cubing a few days before march 2012 

On Topic: DNF counts as worst solve, doesn't it?


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 7, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> On Topic: DNF counts as worst solve, doesn't it?



Yup.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 7, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 20 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1. Sin-H 5.66
2. yoinneroid 6.70
3. gavnasty 8.48
4. chrissyD 9.43
5. pdilla 10.09
6. pwnAge 10.13
7. Shikhar Mohan 11.38
8. IMSLOW1097 11.86
9. jeff081692 12.37
11. cubersmith 14.14
12. TheWitcher 16.04
13. retep 17.66
14. ThomasJE 17.70
15. andyfreeman 19.35
16. Captainmajestik 20.49
17. SittingDeath 27.87
18. arcio1 34.36
19. Upsyllon03 46.30

*One Handed:*

1. yoinneroid 11.58
2. pwnAge 15.89
3. pdilla 25.36
4. ThomasJE 37.54
5. jeff081692 38.38


Congratulations to Sin-H and yoinneroid.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 7, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 21 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1.U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 R D F D' U' L2 D' R B R' 
2.L2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R' U2 L2 F R' B' D F2 L R2 D 
3.D' B' U' R' F' D' L B' R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 
4.R2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 L U B R2 F2 U' B' D L' B2 F 
5.D2 F2 R' F L F' L F R U B' U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L2 
6.B' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F L F' L B2 R' D F U L2 F' 
7.D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R' B U L' B' R' U' R U2 L 
8.L2 R2 B F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B R' D U L B U' F U L2 R 
9.U' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U B F U B' F D' R' D' R' F 
10.U2 F D2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F D F2 R F' D2 F' D2 L D F 
11.L2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 D' R' U F2 L2 R U2 R2 D2 U' 
12.F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B' F' L F2 D' B' R B2 F2 

*One Handed:*
1.U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 R D2 U' L' F2 D B F U B2 L' D 
2.R2 D' L' D F' U2 L2 U' F' R U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' B2 R B2 L2 
3.L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U F2 U R2 U2 B U2 R2 F D2 L B2 D' B F 
4.B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L' D' B' D U' B' U' L' R U' 
5.U' R' L U B' D' F D2 B' U R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F B2 R2 B2 D2


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 7, 2012)

At least I'm not last 
*Round 21*:

TH:
34.79, 29.65, 30.35, (26.52), 32.04, (35.45), 30.12, 28.24, 32.68, 37.31, 35.44, 35.44
ao12: *32.42* I though it will be sub-30, but then I did last 4 solves 

OH:
(1:38.92), (1:14.73), 1:28.46, 1:26.86-I did sth wrong with cross and I wanted to do DNF because of it, but I finished solving and to my surprise it wasn't that bad  , 1:33.98
ao5: *1:29.77*


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 7, 2012)

Might as well play for last place...

Round 21

2H - 41.43, 44.49, 51.27, 46.83, 47.31, 41.79, 51.30, 53.70, 34.92, 35.65, 34.25, 47.31 = 44.23

OH - 2:58.85, 1:57.11, 1:47.61, 2:09.71, 2:34.87 = 2:13.90


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 7, 2012)

R20 2H (sorry, it's late, been busy today)

Standard deviation: 3.32

Best average of 5: 17.10
4-8 - 17.72 17.44 (27.69) (16.06) 16.14

Best average of 12: 19.35
1-12 - 22.90 23.49 18.81 17.72 17.44 (27.69) (16.06) 16.14 21.35 19.43 17.81 18.40


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 21
2H

Average: 15.14

17.44, (13.44), 14.84, 14.48, (19.52), 14.64, 16.60, 14.84, 14.26, 15.12, 14.20, 14.96


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 7, 2012)

2H 10.19, 9.82, 8.68, 9.35, 10.13, 10.14, 11.41, 8.44, 9.26, 9.13, 10.37, 8.56 = *9.56*


----------



## kbh (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 21 - 2H

16.99 16.87 18.82 14.17 (12.21) 16.47 16.40 14.27 16.07 15.64 16.01 (23.30)

Average: 16.71 

So bad...


----------



## Upsyllon03 (Apr 8, 2012)

Did you see my results? Ha, ha!!!


Reprobate said:


> Might as well play for last place...
> 
> Round 21
> 
> ...


----------



## retep (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 21
2H:
Average: 17.55 (σ = 1.97)*
15.44, 13.79, 15.50, 17.44, 18.90, 20.36, 20.10, 20.00, 17.40, 17.55, 14.37, 18.83
... I don't know what happened, I was looking ahead and doing so well the first few solves, and then its like I just forgot how to look ahead well for the rest...

*1H:
Average: 34.40 (σ = 1.28)*
34.26, 35.74, 42.72, 33.20, 30.53
Actually fairly consistent surprisingly


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 21
2h: 10.69, 12.26, 12.73, 12.25, 10.13, (9.38), 10.61, 10.11, 9.85, (13.92), 10.50, 10.39
Average 10.95


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 8, 2012)

Upsyllon03 said:


> Did you see my results? Ha, ha!!!


 
Excellent. Competition! Do you have many cubers in Montreal? I'm only a 3-hour drive south of you.


----------



## Upsyllon03 (Apr 8, 2012)

No, just few cubers. Not a lot of people at Montreal can solve the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 9, 2012)

New cube so it didnt go exactly as planned 
Round 21
Average: 30.62 seconds
Individual Times: (41.26), 35.17, (25.17), 26.96, 35.88, 34.06, 28.93, 27.31, 31.73, 25.86, 30.37, 29.96


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Standard deviation: 2.31
Best average of 5: 18.92
7-11 - (20.84) 19.91 18.08 (17.14) 18.77

*Best average of 12: 20.01*
1-12 - 19.54 22.57 20.98 18.21 17.21 (23.96) 20.84 19.91 18.08 (17.14) 18.77 23.94

Hmmmm......


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 21
Two Handed:
11.51, 9.39, 12.67, (8.97), 10.92, 9.25, 12.29, 9.81, 11.85, 9.22, 9.95, (14.01) avg12= 10.86

One Handed:
(23.04), (15.88), 17.66, 20.49, 20.81 avg5=19.57


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 21

Two Handed: 18.12
17.40 20.56 (24.81) (11.53) 19.60 17.37 17.20 15.14 17.54 20.20 18.04 18.10
Inconsistent, but pretty good.

One Handed: 40.43
45.51 38.18 (56.04) 37.59 (31.98)
:fp


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 11, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 21 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1. chrissyD 9.56
2. mati1242 10.86
3. jeff081692 10.95
4. TheWitcher 15.14
5. kbh 16.71
6. retep 17.55
7. ThomasJE 18.12
8. andyfreeman 20.01
9. SittingDeath 30.62
10. arcio1 32.42
11. Reprobate 44.23

*One Handed:*

1. mati1242 19.57
2. retep 34.40
3. ThomasJE 40.43
4. arcio1 1:29.77
5. Reprobate 2:13.90

Congratulations to chrissyD and mati1242.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 11, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 22 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1.L2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 R D F D2 B F2 L' B' L' D' 
2.L2 F' L2 F L2 F L2 F R2 U2 B' D' L' U' F' L B' U' L F' 
3.D' B U' L2 U' D R F' B R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 
4.U2 L U' R2 U B' L2 F2 U' D2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 R' L2 F2 B2 
5.U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L' B2 L2 F L' F' R B2 D' B 
6.U' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B L' F' R2 B U R' B2 U' L' 
7.L' U2 F2 U' R2 F B' D R' F R2 F R2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 B2 
8.D2 L' U B' R D' L2 F L D2 L2 F' U2 F L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 
9.L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L' B U R U2 F2 L R' B L' 
10.U L2 D2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D' L' B R' U F L2 D L' D2 U 
11.F' D2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F L' D L B2 R D F U2 L' 
12.U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F R' F2 L U' B' L2 U2 L2 

*One Handed:*
1.B2 L' U2 L' U2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D' B2 R' B2 U L' D B D' U' 
2.B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R' U F2 D2 L D R B D U2 
3.U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B U2 F' U F' U L2 F2 L F2 D U R' 
4.F' R' U' L2 B L U2 L' D' B2 R2 F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 
5.R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' U' F' L2 U L' F2 L B' F' D' U'


----------



## retep (Apr 11, 2012)

*Round 22
Average: 16.48 (σ = 2.36)*
15.85, 13.18, 14.07, 20.58, 18.61, 15.88, 12.62, 22.19, 15.69, 18.78, 17.68, 14.52

So inconsistent... sometimes I can look ahead and do so well other times I just like blank and sit there dumbly looking for like 3 seconds...


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 11, 2012)

*Round 22*


1. 11.43 
2. 13.00 
3. 14.18 
4. 17.04  
5. 11.69
6. 16.74 
7. 13.36 
8. 15.48 
9. 10.29  
10. 13.88 
11. 12.00 
12. 13.31 

Average: *13.51*


----------



## AnthonyP (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 22
Average: 19.61

1) 20.76
2) 19.42
3) *14.60*
4) 21.23
5) 18.11
6) *25.27*
7) 20.12
8) 16.38
9) 19.09
10) 16.27
11) 22.43
12) 22.33


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2012)

OH: 10.56, 11.87, 8.68, 8.97, 11.54 = 10.36

cold


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 22
2H

Average: 15.58

16.18, 15.62, 14.67, 16.37, 16.31, (11.79), 15.29, 14.69, (18.01), 15.97, 14.10, 16.65


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 22
Two Hand
Avg = 46.67
43.77, 1:11.00, 47.91, 52.25, 35.48, 51.17, 45.32, 38.99, 53.13, 50.79

One Hand
Avg = 1:49.26
2:00.09, 1:52.70, 1:30.63, 1:54.86, 1:40.24


----------



## iReviewCubes (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 22

Average: 20.385

Times:
20.915
22.628
17.874
19.329
(17.770)
19.478
21.786
(23.930)
18.905
17.855
23.915
21.166

Now that I'm going to start doing this competition, my goal with to reach sub 15.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 22

Average: 14.25

(17.18)
12.83	
15.53	
15.20	
14.06	
12.08	
12.19	
15.41	
14.53	
14.04	
16.59	
(11.91)

It was fun, I'm glad I joined this.


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 13, 2012)

Bad round...
pb on F2L tho XD

Round 22
Average: 32.51 seconds
Individual Times: (43.38), 33.44, (19.25), 30.83, 34.14, 34.06, 37.72, 37.42, 30.66, 27.13, 25.10, 34.64


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 13, 2012)

Round 22
2h: 11.99, 9.93, (9.02), 10.06, 11.10, 11.06, (12.98), 10.68, 11.93, 12.95, 11.13, 10.17
Average 11.10


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Round 22*

*TH*:
28.09, 36.27, (20.60), 32.07, 32.33, 25.21, 37.08, (43.60), 37.64, 29.38, 29.07, 41.36 = *32.85* NOOOOOOOO! Sooo bad 

*OH*:
(1:29.49), (1:05.21), 1:07.01, 1:25.13, 1:20.85 = *1:17.66*


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 13, 2012)

Round 22
Two Handed:
No.	time	
1	9.65	
2	9.88	
3	9.09	
4	12.21	
5	10.00	
6	9.07	
7	10.43	
8	(13.58)
9	(8.64)	
10	10.77	
11	9.50	
12	11.08	
avg12 = 10.32s

One Handed:
No.	time	
1	(16.05)
2	19.17	
3	17.36	
4	(19.84)	
5	17.44	
avg5 = 17.97


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 14, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 22 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. mati1242 10.32
2. jeff081692 11.10
3. cubersmith 13.51
4. Zyrb 14.25
5. TheWitcher 15.58
6. retep 16.48
7. AnthonyP 19.61
8. iReviewCubes 20.39
9. andyfreeman 20.70
10. SittingDeath 32.51
11. arcio1 32.85
12. Reprobate 46.67

*One Handed:*

1. a small kitten 10.36
2. mati1242 17.97
3. arcio1 1:17.66
4. Reprobate 1:49.26


Congratulations to mati1242 and a small kitten


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 14, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 23 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1.L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' L' U B D2 R F L' U' F' 
2.L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D F L' U2 R F D2 L D B2 D2 
3.U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 B D R' F2 L B L2 U' L' U' 
4.L' B2 L U2 R' F2 R F2 D2 L R' U B' L R2 D' F2 U B U' 
5.D B2 D L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U F' L R U B2 U B' R U' 
6.L F2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L D2 R2 B2 D U2 R' B' F2 D F' D 
7.U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' F' U' L' D2 R2 F R2 B D' R2 
8.B' R F' D L' D' F2 L D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 
9.R' B2 R' U2 R B2 F2 L D2 B2 R' F' D F U' F R' U2 F D B 
10.L2 U2 B' L2 B F R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F U2 F D' L B2 D2 F' L' 
11.L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 L D2 B' U' B2 D' R' D2 R2 F2 
12.U2 F2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F U R F L2 R2 U L D R U 

*One Handed:*
1.R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D' U' F2 U F2 L D F D2 L R' U F' R F2 
2.R' D2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R D2 F2 L U L D' B' F' R U F' L2 
3.L F' U L F B U' B' L D' B2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 B D2 F2 R2 
4.L2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 F D B' R2 F' L2 D2 U B' 
5.R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 D L2 B L' B F2 R2 F U2 L' F' U2


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 23
2H

Average: 15.17

14.31, 16.40, 15.39, (12.76), 14.03, 17.46, 13.48, 12.89, 17.83, 14.58, 15.36, (19.85)


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 14, 2012)

*Round 23*

2H - 33.41, 42.41, 37.56, 39.32, 45.20, 38.96, 38.77, 47.15, 35.52, DNF (46.65), 58.86, 39.13 = 42.29

OH - 1:49.60, 1:49.06, 1:15.99, 1:50.52, 1:24.12 = 1:40.93

A bit of improvement.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Round 23*

*TH*:
31.14, 30.32, (24.87), 33.33, 31.96, 36.82, 26.76, 28.72, 29.90, (57.04), 29.56, 30.69 = *30.92*
Always when I try to do my best for competition I cube like retard -.- It should be sub25 and it's not even sub30. How the hell could I do 57.04?!

*OH*:


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 23
Two Handed
No.	time	
1	9.43	
2	11.32	
3	9.59	
4	10.48	
5	10.53	
6	9.81	
7	7.99	
8	(7.82)	
9	9.52	
10	(12.64)	
11	11.44	
12	10.54	
avg12 = 10.09 (10 and 11 solves bad...)

One Handed:
No.	time	
1	(15.23)
2	(19.98)
3	18.76	
4	18.66	
5	16.50	
avg5 = 17.83


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 23

2H - 15.59, 15.97, 12.15, 14.06, 14.27, 12.33, DNF, 19.41, 13.13, 14.21, 12.28, 10.18 = 14.34

OH - 30.00, 26.50, 30.93, 31.36, 24.96 = 29.14


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 14, 2012)

R22 2H. Bit late again, sorry

Standard deviation: 2.25
Best Time: 16.56
Worst Time: 23.72

Best average of 12: 20.70
1-12 - 18.64 19.09 (23.72) 17.88 22.17 21.86 18.72 22.45 20.45 (16.56) 22.58 23.12


----------



## pdilla (Apr 14, 2012)

*[size=+1]ROUND 23*[/size]

2H: *10.23*

10.31, 11.43, (12.21), 9.94, 9.06, 11.16, 11.43, 11.76, (6.39), 9.18, 8.68, 10.35

OH:* 22.27*
23.19, (28.58), 20.23, (20.11), 23.40


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 15, 2012)

10.31
12.33
7.48
8.75
13.66
13.08
11.71
9.41
11.74
7.57
9.01
10.72
2H average=10.46


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 15, 2012)

Round 23
2h: 11.57, 10.49, 13.20, 10.70, 13.39, (14.00), (8.84), 10.95, 12.18, 11.41, 9.41, 13.09
Average 11.64


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 15, 2012)

OH: 9.11, 9.42, 11.58, 11.53, 8.83 = 10.02


----------



## pady (Apr 15, 2012)

Round 23
2-handed:
9.91, 7.34, 9.11, 8.11, 8.23, 10.02, 8.95, 7.07, 7.11, 7.17, 7.78, 7.60 = *8.13*
1-handed:
14.58, 12.98, 11.88, 8.90, 11.03 = *11.96*


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 18, 2012)

This round did feel really good 

Average: 29.31 seconds
Individual Times: (23.74), 27.86, 26.39, 26.98, (35.49), 33.48, 27.08, 31.54, 26.41, 35.48, 24.68, 33.19


----------



## retep (Apr 18, 2012)

*Round 23
Average: 17.03 (σ = 2.53)*
14.53, 18.13, 20.87, 16.43, (12.81), (20.94), 14.34, 17.03, 13.87, 15.63, 19.12, 20.39
bah, 3 20+ times... although quite a few sub 15s too (sorry for last minute entry, just finished exams...)


----------



## Kzip (Apr 18, 2012)

*23 ROUND 2H *
7.18, 9.08, 9.41, 7.84, 9.38, 8.22, 10.05, 9.01, 8.07, 8.18, 10.14, 7.38 = *8.66 *


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 18, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 23 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. pady 8.13
2. Kzip 8.66
3. mati1242 10.09
4. pdilla 10.23
5. IMSLOW1097 10.46
6. jeff081692 11.64
7. Zyrb 14.34
8. TheWitcher 15.17
9. retep 17.03
10. andyfreeman 19.60
11. SittingDeath 29.36
12. arcio1 30.92
13. Reprobate 42.29

*One Handed:*

1. a small kitten 10.02
2. pady 11.96
3. mati1242 17.83
4. pdilla 22.27
5. Zyrb 29.14
6. Reprobate 1:40.93

Congratulations to pady and a small kitten.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 18, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 24 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.U L F' R2 B2 L2 U L D B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R D2 L U2 D2 
2.L2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 D' U B' R F' L B2 D L 
3.U2 R B2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' B' R' D U R' F U F' U2 L2 
4.D2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U' R F2 L R B' L U 
5.R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 F R2 D2 U2 B' D' F2 R D2 L F' D L' D2 U 
6.R' U' D F2 L' U2 B R' B R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 L' 
7.R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F' R B D' R' F D' U R' D' 
8.R D' F' L2 D L D2 R' D B D F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 
9.L D2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 B L2 D' B R2 U' B L B2 U 
10.D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F D' L2 R2 U' L' B2 D U' R2 
11.L B' R B2 U' L2 D R2 B D2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' 
12.D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 R' D F' L R' U2 B' D L2 

*One Handed:*

1.U' F B R' D B' L' D R' B U2 D2 B' D2 F L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 
2.U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U L B R' F' U' R D U2 F' D2 
3.L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 F D' U' L B L' U L' R' U' B2 R' 
4.R2 D2 L' B2 L2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R' B' D B U2 R U B2 U F R 
5.D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U B' D L' R2 U2 R' B U L U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 18, 2012)

1H: 18.62, 27.03, 17.96, 20.40, 18.24 = *19.08*
2H: 11.50, 13.42, 8.26, 14.14, 13.27, 10.80, 11.99, 10.83, 14.28, 9.75, 14.45, 12.27 = *12.22*

and so it was learned EXACTLY how much COLL sucks for 3x3.


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 18, 2012)

R23 2H

best time: 16.57
worst time: 22.75

current avg12: 19.60 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 19.60 (σ = 1.55)

16.94, 22.19, 18.28, 18.04, 19.22, 21.20, 22.75, 16.57, 20.50, 19.66, 21.05, 18.93


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Round 24*:

*TH*: 36.17, 26.81, 31.67, 45.11, 28.88, 24.11, 28.39, 28.92, 27.31, 23.89, 38.43, 21.08 = *29.46* -.- at least sub30

*OH*: 1:16.40, 50.14, 1:01.76, 57.76, 51.37 = *56.96*


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 24

2H - 54.75, 55.89, 73.70, 57.75, 38.40, 35.48, 50.00, 30.51, 78.51, 38.20, 36.33, 43.49 = 48.40

All over the place 

OH - 92.80, 77.16, 91.26, 92.27, 88.11 = 90.55

Better.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 24

1H - *Ave: DNF* - 23.45, 17.54, 29.16, 18.38, 21.81, 17.00, 16.95, 21.00, 17.19, DNF(17.70), DNF(22.14), 17.68

If I have 2 DNF solves in 12 means a DNF Average with WCA rules?

2H - *Ave: 120.83* 1:16.97, 1:23.09, 1:35.56, 1:22.44, 1:16.56

wow my hands killed after OH! I don't understand how these ppl can even sub60 an entire solve let alone sub15!! The bar has been set for my first F2L times!


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 19, 2012)

kbrune said:


> If I have 2 DNF solves in 12 means a DNF Average with WCA rules?


 
Yea that's how I will count it.


----------



## retep (Apr 19, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Round 24
> 
> 1H - *Ave: DNF* - 23.45, 17.54, 29.16, 18.38, 21.81, 17.00, 16.95, 21.00, 17.19, DNF(17.70), DNF(22.14), 17.68
> 
> ...



I take it you mixed up 1H and 2H, otherwise 2H average is like 2 minutes while 1H average (not counting the DNFs) is somewhere in the 18-20s range lol

Anyway,
*Round 24:
Average: 17.50 (σ = 1.79)*
18.01, 15.23, 17.09, (DNF(10.39)), 20.75, 15.74, 17.32, 16.14, 17.16, 17.28, (15.03), 20.27


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 24

2H - 12.75, 13.72, 13.42, 14.12, 13.35, (10.54), 16.02, 14.22, 11.19, 12.37, (DNF), 14.09 = 13.53

OH - (35.17), 34.50, 30.63, (25.87), 27.91 = 31.01

Improvement in 2H, OH is meh.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 19, 2012)

retep said:


> I take it you mixed up 1H and 2H, otherwise 2H average is like 2 minutes while 1H average (not counting the DNFs) is somewhere in the 18-20s range lol
> 
> Anyway,
> *Round 24:
> ...


 

lol what? doesn't your second hand slow you down too?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2012)

OH: 11.49, (12.30), (9.55), 10.76, 12.26 = *11.50*

lolfail


----------



## pdilla (Apr 20, 2012)

[size=+1]Round 24[/size]

2H: *11.82* __

13.38, 11.26, 13.02, (13.71), 13.20, 12.14, 10.76, 11.78, (9.62), 10.14, 10.62, 11.90


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 20, 2012)

Round 24
2h: (14.84), 14.02, 13.46, 12.00, 11.62, (9.52), 11.25, 10.76, 9.90, 12.21, 11.56, 12.88
Average 11.97


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 21, 2012)

Round 24

Two Handed: 16.93
16.40 (11.43) 19.29 15.17 16.96 17.01 13.92 (29.25) 16.84 15.39 20.53 17.82
Pretty inconsistent.

One Handed: 35.92
30.29 (24.34) (44.87) 44.00 33.48
Slow-ish.


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 21, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> This round ends in about an hour.


 
Sorrym will probably be entering this one late too!


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 21, 2012)

andyfreeman said:


> Sorrym will probably be entering this one late too!



It's cool I always update when I find time.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 21, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 24 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. pdilla 11.82
2. jeff081692 11.97
3. mDiPalma 12.22
4. Zyrb 13.53
5. ThomasJE 16.93
6. retep 17.50
7. andyfreeman 19.60
8. arcio1 29.46
9. Reprobate 48.40
10. kbrune DNF

*One Handed:*

1. antoineccantin 11.50
2. mDiPalma 19.08
3. Zyrb 31.01
4. ThomasJE 35.92
5. arcio1 56.96
6. kbrune 1:20.83
7. Reprobate 1:30.55

Congratulations to pdilla and antoineccantin.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 21, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 25 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 R D2 F2 D' R2 F L' B U L' 
2.B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L F2 D' B2 D2 F L B' L' D' F2 
3.F2 L' F2 D F2 R B R D B2 R D2 L' B2 R2 L' D2 R' F2 R 
4.R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 U F' D2 U' R2 B D F' R B L' 
5.D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L R2 U R' B U F2 D2 F R 
6.R2 F R2 F L2 B2 R2 F U2 B L2 U R D' L2 D2 F D L' B' F2 
7.D2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 L U2 L' F2 U2 B' F' L F' L' U' L B L2 R' 
8.B2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D' L' F2 L B' L2 D F2 R B' F2 
9.L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B L F' L' U L' R2 U2 L2 R 
10.D' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' F R2 U' F L B D F2 R' B 
11.L F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 B' L D' F' L' D L U' B F' 
12.R' L2 F2 L D B L' F2 U F B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' 

*One Handed:*

1.F' R L F2 L F U D R F L2 B U2 B2 D2 F' B' R2 
2.F' R2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' U R B2 L2 D' U' R F2 D' 
3.U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U R F D R' D B L2 D B U' 
4.B2 D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B F2 D2 R2 D' U B' F' L B2 D' L D' U' 
5.R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L' B U F2 R B D' L U' F2


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 21, 2012)

Round 25

2H - 34.52, 45.13, 52.37, 46.39, 57.64, 39.87, 31.99, 40.66, 36.46, 43.94, 41.01, 38.90 = 41.93

OH - 1:49.93, 1:34.99, 1:35.70, 1:51.16, 1:33.20 = 1:40.21

I guess I can't improve in both one hand and two hand in the same round.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 21, 2012)

Round 25

2H - 11.59, 14.36, (10.91), 11.80, 12.96, 14.74, 14.75, 14.20, 15.19, 11.83, 11.54, (16.05) = 13.30

OH - 18.87, 24.78, (18.69), (34.35), 21.12 = 21.59

2H was nothing special, OH really surprised me except for the 34.35 which was pretty normal.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Round 25*:

*TH*: 24.11, 27.71, 23.27, 29.90, 21.96, 21.90, 20.36, 23.05, 26.11, 28.97, 27.42, 26.16 = *25.07*

*OH*: 1:02.88, 54.26, 1:00.87, 1:06.12, 1:05.40 = *1:03.05*


----------



## pdilla (Apr 22, 2012)

[size=+1]Round 25[/size]

2H; *10.45*

9.75, 11.39, (7.54), 10.10, 11.13, 11.92, 9.43, 11.11, (13.54), 10.85, 10.03, 8.81

OH: *18.34*

17.85, 19.80, (23.73), 17.38, (16.21)


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 22, 2012)

Round 25:
2H:
(15.08), 11.50, 11.04, 8.84, (7.47), 13.93, 8.69, 9.45, 9.61, 9.22, 11.72, 12.66= 10.67

OH:
24.32, (29.92), 22.26, 23.97, (22.05)= 23.52


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Round 25
2H Average of 12: *12.43*

Times: 12.05, 12.47, 13.63, (14.36), 11.28, 14.34, 11.15, 11.36, (10.61), 13.50, 10.97, 13.59

Not very good my last Ao100 on this was 11.25 so this is kind bad!!

1H: Average of 5: *25.61*

Times: 25.47, 25.83, (29.69), (24.93), 25.53

Eh never done 1H F2l training i suck!!


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 25
2h: 12.44, (13.99), 11.40, 9.03, 10.14, 10.09, 10.48, 11.53, 12.45, 11.67, (8.57), 10.88
Average 11.01


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 23, 2012)

R24 2H. Will do R25 tomorrow

Standard deviation: 2.45
Best Time: 16.48
Worst Time: 24.35

Best average of 12: 19.60
1-12 - 19.53 19.40 23.65 21.80 20.84 17.09 20.21 17.17 (24.35) 17.64 18.62 (16.48)


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 23, 2012)

Average of 12 - 2H
A10o12 - 20.19

12:	00:19.48	
11:	00:20.28	
10:	00:21.38	
9:	00:19.46	
8:	00:20.05	
7:	00:18.50	
6:	00:25.01	
5:	00:19.91	
4:	00:20.60	
3:	00:20.60	
2:	00:21.61	
1:	00:15.23	

First time in the race  This seems pretty representative of my f2l atm. I'm comfortably sub 30 now with 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL still. I need to start making smarter f2l choices and get a nice 15 secondish average before I'm even gonna consider learning full OLL/PLL.


----------



## pady (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 25

2H: (9.84), 8.48, 9.39, (6.22), 6.79, 7.59, 9.10, 6.87, 7.64, 9.71, 7.58, 7.24 = 8.04
1H: 10.64, 11.37, (12.04), 10.18, (9.05) = 10.73

not bad...


----------



## Mikel (Apr 23, 2012)

*Average: 11.77*
Round 25
2H
(14.21), 12.86, (10.16), 11.21, 12.09, 11.21, 10.18, 10.33, 12.55, 11.28, 13.93, 12.02


----------



## kbrune (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 25
*2H ave: 19.45*

16.23, 22.10, 20.60, 22.95, 17.47, 19.33, 16.70, 20.56, 22.94, 19.33, 15.38, 19.26

*1H ave:1:13.02*

1:10.18, 1:21.14, 1:08.17, 1:20.72, 1:07.44

Does this competition run twice a week or once a week?


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 25, 2012)

* 2H Average: 17.25*

19.49, 16.22, (15.33), 18.88, 16.21, 16.30, (19.77), 15.80, 17.38, 17.85, 17.58, 16.82


----------



## RTh (Apr 25, 2012)

2H
8.09 (8.83) 6.02 7.34 7.38 7.52 7.08 7.21 6.21 7.96 6.43 (5.99)
*Avg: 7.12*


----------



## Iggy (Apr 25, 2012)

ROUND 25: 11.85 (2H)
12.27, (9.30), 10.39, 10.97, 13.53, 9.84, 12.22, (15.06), 14.93, 12.30, 10.70, 11.34


----------



## retep (Apr 25, 2012)

*Round 25:
2H: 15.93 (σ = 2.34)*
20.42, 14.25, 15.47, 14.34, (13.62), (21.98), 14.94, 19.69, 14.13, 16.66, 13.82, 15.55

Well it seems I get about 13-16 seconds if I have a pretty decent look ahead during F2L and like 19-21 seconds if I try to go to fast and have to look for pairs

*1H: 29.67 (σ = 2.70)*
26.56, (23.80), 31.17, 31.29, (34.21)

first 2 scrambles were quite easy for me, all the pairs seemed to come together easily. First scramble would have easily been a new PB solve, I had OLL skip lol


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 25, 2012)

R25, 2H On time for once. Not brilliant though. Struggling to improve. Consistent though.


Standard deviation: 1.30
Best Time: 17.22
Worst Time: 21.80

Best average of 5: 19.17
1-5 - (17.22) 20.46 18.56 18.48 (20.68)

*Best average of 12: 20.02
1-12 - (17.22) 20.46 18.56 18.48 20.68 20.90 19.84 20.56 19.51 (21.80) 21.66 19.51*


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 25, 2012)

This round ends in an hour.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 25, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 25 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. RTh 7.12
2. pady 8.04
3. pdilla 10.45
4. scotzbhoy 10.67
5. jeff081692 11.01
6. Mikel 11.77
7. Iggy 11.85
8. Tall5001 12.43
9. Zyrb 13.30
10. retep 15.93
11. Alcuber 17.25
12. kbrune 19.45
13. andyfreeman 20.02
14. MalusDB 20.19
15. arcio1 25.07
16. Reprobate 41.93

*One Handed:*

1. pady 10.73
2. pdilla 18.34
3. Zyrb 21.59
4. scotzbhoy 23.52
5. Tall5001 25.61
6. retep 29.67
7. arcio1 1:03.05
8. kbrune 1:13.02
9. Reprobate 1:40.21

Congratulations to RTh and pady


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 25, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 26 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.R D2 L' U R' U2 R' D R2 B R' B2 R B2 L D2 R F2 R L2 F2 
2.L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U R D2 B R F' R' D' L B 
3.B2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 L' D2 F L F U' L' B L U' 
4.L2 F2 D R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 U' R' F' D' R' F R2 D2 R' F' U' 
5.L2 B U2 R2 F L2 B R2 B' R2 F2 R' U' B2 R' B F' U2 R' D R' 
6.R2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' D' R2 F2 L' D' B2 R2 U2 F 
7.L2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U L2 D R2 D2 B' L' F' U B L2 D' B F 
8.B2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 U R F2 U' L B F2 L R 
9.U2 F L F2 U' R B2 R' D' F2 U2 R B2 L U2 L' U2 D2 R F2 
10.U2 F D2 F R2 B' U2 F' L2 F' L' B2 U R D L2 R' B L 
11.D2 L' D2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B U2 F' U2 R' D2 B2 L D' 
12.D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 R B2 U' F L F2 U2 L2 F D' R' 

*One Handed:*

1.B2 U R2 L2 D R L2 U' B D' L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 
2.R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 F D' F D2 L U2 F2 U' F2 U' 
3.D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 R' F' L' U' L2 R' B L2 U2 F2 
4.D' F2 D' L' U D2 R D' B' L' F2 U L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D L2 
5.L' U' D' R' D' L' U' F' U B' D2 R2 B L2 B L2 U2 D2 B D2


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 26

2H - 48.14, 46.14, (DNF), (30.70), 39.43, 48.80, 40.13, 42.92, 33.87, 38.52, 40.46, 39.32 = 41.77

OH - 1:26.10, 1:09.34, (1:37.86), 1:19.87, (1:05.71) = 1:18.44


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 25, 2012)

2H: Average of 12: *12.42*

10.91 11.66 11.11 14.00 13.53 12.11 12.58 13.81 13.72 10.78 (14.09) (10.65)

Wow .01 improvement isnt that wonderful!! (sarcastic)

1H: Average of 5: *25.23* 

(21.56), 27.58, (29.06), 22.97, 25.15

Haha i suck a OH lol.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Round 26*

2H

13.43, 15.76, 13.60, 14.94, 14.65, 11.73, 13.38, (16.56), 13.45, (11.60), 13.06, 11.74

Average: 13.57

OH
46.16, (33.53), 38.92, 38.56, (46.45)

Average: 40.72

Pretty bad at one handed lol


----------



## ottozing (Apr 26, 2012)

average 2h = 9.80
00:09.73
00:12.07
00:13.56
00:08.64
00:10.52
00:08.60
00:08.69
00:08.54
00:09.85
00:10.07
00:10.98
00:08.82


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 26

TH:
24.40, 25.30, 30.35, 24.24, 18.69, 22.56, 27.83, 27.60, 27.96, 26.69, 23.00, 27.17 = 25.68 so slow

OH:
55.95, 1:30.59[it was bad], 51.81, 46.02, 1:06.24 = 58.00
slow, too


----------



## retep (Apr 26, 2012)

*Round 26
Average: 16.42 (σ = 1.73)*
15.14, 18.34, 16.24, (20.83), 13.80, 15.38, 17.49, 17.39, (12.78), 18.21, 18.12, 14.09


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 26
2h: 9.58, 12.36, 10.30, 10.97, 10.10, (8.04), 12.24, (12.51), 10.08, 10.44, 11.81, 10.98
Average 10.89


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry I missed last round; I never got any time to do it. Anyway, this round (R26):

Two Handed: 15.95
18.06 18.40 (DNF) 13.37 15.92 14.29 18.93 15.39 13.70 14.46 (11.25) 16.96
Lubing my Zhanchi definitely paid off. Let's see if it makes any difference in OH.

One Handed: 29.05
28.96 26.73 31.45 (36.01+) (23.29)
Nice... sub-30! Should get to see some sub-1 averages soon.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 28, 2012)

This round ends in an hour.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 28, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 26 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. ottozing 9.80
2. jeff081692 10.89
3. Tall5001 12.42
4. god of rubic 2 13.57
5. ThomasJE 15.89
6. retep 16.42
7. andyfreeman 20.59
8. arcio1 25.68
9. Reprobate 41.77

*One Handed:*

1. Tall5001 25.23
2. ThomasJE 29.05
3. god of rubic 2 40.72
4. arcio1 58.00
5. Reprobate 1:18.44

Congratulations to ottozing and Tall5001


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 28, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 27 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.L2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 L B2 R' B R' D' U' F' D2 U' B 
2.U L' B2 L F' B2 L' D' F' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F R2 D2 
3.B D2 B' F U2 R2 B L2 R2 B' L2 U' B' U2 L2 U R' D F R2 U2 
4.B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R' D2 F2 U L2 F' R' F' L U2 
5.D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 D' B L' U' R' F R2 F R D 
6.B R2 U2 R2 U' R' F' R D' L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 
7.U2 R2 F' U F D B U2 L' B2 L2 U2 F R2 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 
8.R2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 R B2 F' D2 R B D2 U B L 
9.L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 B U 
10.B U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 B L2 U2 F2 R F D2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R B' 
11.U2 L2 D L' U' R2 B U F' R D' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 B2 
12.B2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 R' D' F R2 B' U B F2 L' B2 R2 

*One Handed:*

1.L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F D' F D B' L' F' L2 R D' 
2.L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U B' D R' U R2 B' F2 R B2 F' 
3.R B D R' D' F R' D' B' L D2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D F2 
4.B' L2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 D' B' U' F2 R U B2 F 
5.L2 B' U2 L2 B' F' U2 F D2 F U2 L R2 B' F' U' R' F R D2


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 28, 2012)

Pathetic.

2H - 42.33, 42.44, 45.34, 43.08, 43.08, 46.55, 38.10, 46.06, 40.62, 30.82, 38.30, 42.58, 57.94 = 42.53

OH - 1:17.26, 1:27.08, 1:29.38, 1:15.64, DNF = 1:24.55


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 29, 2012)

2H average of 12: *11.20*

11.36 12.08 13.46 (13.77) 7.83 10.58 11.34 (7.46) 11.55 11.06 11.22 11.55

Counting 7 makes me happy!!

1H: average of 5: *23.45*

22.05 (21.22) (25.43) 22.96 25.33

21 should have been sub 20 but i let the cube slip out of my hand on a rotation!!


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 29, 2012)

Reprobate said:


> Pathetic.
> 
> 2H - 42.33, 42.44, 45.34, 43.08, 43.08, 46.55, 38.10, 46.06, 40.62, 30.82, 38.30, 42.58, 57.94 = 42.53
> 
> OH - 1:17.26, 1:27.08, 1:29.38, 1:15.64, DNF = 1:24.55



You'll get there. Keep practicing


----------



## retep (Apr 29, 2012)

Round 27
Average: 14.72 (σ = 1.45)
16.76, 12.40, 15.58, 15.25, (19.24), 14.40, 13.93, 15.26, 13.80, 16.71, (11.26), 13.11

Now that is the kind of round I have been looking for, this is what I need for getting sub 20!


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 29, 2012)

R26 2H
Not brilliant

Standard deviation: 2.64
Best Time: 17.59
Worst Time: 27.29

Best average of 12: 20.59
1-12 - 18.29 19.01 21.54 21.74 22.84 19.87 20.34 23.27 17.81 21.18 (17.59) (27.29)


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 29, 2012)

Round 27
2h: 10.76, 11.60, 12.71, 11.37, (12.89), 11.39, 9.97, 9.28, 10.93, (9.06), 12.50, 11.86
Average 11.24


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 30, 2012)

Doing an f2l average after long

8.25 , 9.32 , 11.94 , (7.94) , 11.25, 8.71, (12.21) , 8.46, 8.45, 7.94 , 9.31, 10.02=9.37

Not happy with the average, realised i have improved a little on my f2l. If it was not for the occasional 3-4 fail solves, must have been sub9, need to work on consistency of sub9 f2l


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 30, 2012)

r27

Fridrich - OLL training
30-Apr-2012 17:24:31 - 17:46:55

Standard deviation: 2.32
Best Time: 17.14
Worst Time: 24.92

Best average of 5: 18.98
7-11 - 18.67 (24.92) (18.59) 18.90 19.37

*Best average of 12: 20.56
1-12 - 22.96 19.46 (17.14) 21.32 23.40 19.92 18.67 (24.92) 18.59 18.90 19.37 23.02

*

Really unhappy with my performance lately


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Round 27:

TH: 27.27, 35.45, 22.51, 29.76, 30.81, 21.56, 24.77, 24.61, 21.44, 17.91, 23.99, 29.67 = *25.64*
So many mistakes

OH: 48.42, 42.13, 49.08, 53.03, 53.85 = *50.18*


----------



## TheWitcher (May 1, 2012)

Round 27
2H

Average: 14.77

13.84, 14.83, 14.86, 16.32, 16.34, 15.14, 13.86, 14.36, 14.37, (20.40), (13.65), 13.83


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 1, 2012)

Round 27:
2H: 
09.44, (15.00), 10.51, 09.12, 10.63, 10.70, 10.80, 09.34, 09.34, 10.04, (08.27), 11.19= 10.11
OH: 
(20.83), (25.80), 23.16, 21.58, 21.46= 22.57


----------



## kbrune (May 2, 2012)

Round 27

2H *Ave: 18.84*

20.44, 17.36, 17.65, 15.20, 17.37, 18.03, 26.89, 19.84, 24.08, 17.48, 18.22, 17.89

1H *Ave: 1:00.14*

57.49, 1:05.68, 59.37, 1:03.55, 52.53

Woo! Improvement on 1H and 2H! 13 second drop on 1H was nice. Id like to eventually hit sub60 1H solves. LL will take a while though.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 2, 2012)

This round ends in an hour.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 2, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 27 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1. Akash Rupela 9.37
2. scotzbhoy 10.11
3. Tall5001 11.20
4. jeff081692 11.24
5. retep 14.72
6. TheWitcher 14.77
7. kbrune 18.84
8. andyfreeman 20.56
9. arcio1 25.64
10. Reprobate 42.43

*One Handed:*

1. scotzbhoy 22.57
2. Tall5001 23.45
3. arcio1 50.18
4. kbrune 1:00.14
5. Reprobate 1:24.55

Congratulations to Akash Rupela and scotzbhoy.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 2, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 28 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.L' B2 L' F2 L U2 F2 L R2 D2 L D' L' U B F' D' F2 R B F2 
2.L' B D' F U2 R2 B2 L' F' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 R U2 D2 
3.F2 R2 B2 U2 F' L U R' D L D' F2 U2 L2 F2 B' D2 B2 U2 F R2 
4.D F2 D F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 F' D' U' B U2 L' B' D U2 
5.L2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D R' D2 B' L U L D R2 U R' 
6.U2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 R B' U F U L2 U2 R' D2 F2 
7.R D R U' F U2 R F R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D 
8.U R2 L2 B' R' U B L' F D2 L F2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' 
9.R' F U' R' L' D R2 F L' U F2 U2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U L2 D 
10.L' U2 L B2 R B2 F2 L' F2 U2 R B U B F' D L B' F' U2 
11.B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 U F L B L' D U2 L2 U' B2 L' 
12.D' U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' F' D2 B' R U' L' R' U F 

*One Handed:*

1.U2 D R' B' U B2 U2 F' L B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' 
2.L B2 U L D R' F U F2 B R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U D' R2 U' B2 D' 
3.R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L' F L' F2 R2 U2 B F U' R' 
4.R2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B D2 F R D' U R2 U L' D2 
5.U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U' L' D B D2 U' L2 U2 L2


----------



## arcio1 (May 3, 2012)

Round 28:

TH: 23.16, 19.46, 22.53, 25.12, 17.58, 19.66, 22.82, 25.92, 24.07, 31.25, 21.04, 21.82 = 22.56

OH: 38.45, 47.06, 41.95, 37.60, 40.25 = 40.21


----------



## Reprobate (May 3, 2012)

Round 28

2H - 48.27, 43.42, 39.31, 37.92, (28.51), 37.10, 35.82, 38.40, 32.72, 42.23, (50.45), 36.66 = 39.19

OH - (66.51), 80.77, 83.20, (88.55), 82.02 = 1:22.00


----------



## jeff081692 (May 5, 2012)

Round 28
2h: 14.60, 12.97, 10.47, 12.08, 13.19, 14.68, (10.11), 11.55, (14.98), 12.79, 12.70, 14.08
Average 12.91


----------



## Tall5001 (May 5, 2012)

Round 27

2H average of 12: *10.99*

12.06 (12.56) 10.02 (9.09) 10.81 11.19 11.00 12.05 9.93 10.88 10.72 11.27

Sub 11 thats an improvement i guess!

OH average of 5: *24.98*

(25.88) 25.58 (20.28) 24.05 25.30

Not a good average but a good single!!


----------



## jeff081692 (May 5, 2012)

Since there are not a lot of people this round and I'm busy with finals, this round will end Wednesday.


----------



## andyfreeman (May 5, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> Since there are not a lot of people this round and I'm busy with finals, this round will end Wednesday.


 
Yeah, sorry, been busy again! Will get a round in before Wednesday though


----------



## pdilla (May 5, 2012)

Round 27

2H: *11.87*
_GAH!!! TERRIBRU!!!! XD_
9.35, 11.86, 14.03, 10.05, 13.28, 10.01, 12.25, 13.84, (16.64), 8.96, (6.98), 15.25

But I DID get that awesome sub 7 though...


----------



## andyfreeman (May 7, 2012)

Standard deviation: 1.82
Best Time: 15.96
Worst Time: 21.38

Best average of 5: 18.93
1-5 - 19.98 (20.98) 18.62 (16.73) 18.20

*Best average of 12: 19.37
1-12 - 19.98 20.98 18.62 16.73 18.20 20.76 21.13 20.25 (15.96) 20.09 16.92 (21.38)
*


----------



## TheWitcher (May 7, 2012)

Round 27
2H

Average: 15.36

15.48, 16.97, 15.51, 13.29, 16.18, (12.28), 16.37, (17.98), 14.16, 17.52, 13.24, 14.88


----------



## jeff081692 (May 9, 2012)

This round ends in an hour.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 9, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 28 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. Tall5001 10.99
2. pdilla 11.87
3. jeff081692 12.91
4. TheWitcher 15.36
5. andyfreeman 19.37
6. arcio1 22.56
7. Reprobate 39.19

*One Handed:*

1. Tall5001 24.98
2. arcio1 40.21
3. Reprobate 1:22.00

Congratulations to Tall5001.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 9, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 29 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.D2 B2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D' U L B R D' B2 U' 
2.L2 U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 F R2 B U2 F' R D' U2 L F 
3.L2 B U2 B R2 B F U2 B L2 F' D L U F D F2 R' U' L' D2 
4.D R2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D L U R' F' R U B D' L R2 
5.D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' F' U B' D2 L U B' D F2 
6.L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 B' D2 R U2 L2 B' L F D' U 
7.R2 F2 R U2 L U2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' L' B' R2 U R2 B2 D2 F L 
8.L' U L D2 F2 D B' L' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 
9.R2 U2 L' D2 L F2 R U2 R B2 R F D U B R D2 L' F D2 U 
10.F B2 L' F' B' D F L2 F2 U' F2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 U D2 
11.F2 R2 L' B' L' B' U' B D2 F R2 U2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' 
12.U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R' D' L2 F' R2 D R2 B2 R' U' 

*One Handed:*

1.U2 F2 R2 F R2 B' F' D2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 B D2 U2 R U B R' F' 
2.L B2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 L' U2 R' D B R F' D L R' U R2 
3.U' D' B R2 U' F' U B L' D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 U 
4.R2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 B' R2 U' R' B F' R2 D R2 F2 D' 
5.D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 B F' R D' L2 F2 D R D2 L2 F R


----------



## Sillas (May 9, 2012)

Round 29

*2H*
Average: 12.11
(9.34), 11.10, 10.90, 13.22, 12.51, 11.99, 13.17, 11.38, (13.90), 12.89, 11.66, 12.29


*OH*
Average: 18.72
19.06, 18.56, (19.58), (13.09), 18.55


----------



## Reprobate (May 10, 2012)

Round 29

2H - 40.22, 38.91, 40.78, 37.22, 34.39, 36.10, (49.28), (29.05), 33.32, 33.81, 29.28, 36.48 = *36.05*

OH - (1:22.46), 1:06.26, 1:16.50, 1:10.52, 1:05.37 = *1:11.09*


----------



## TheWitcher (May 11, 2012)

Round 29
2H

Average: 14.35

12.74, (18.49), 14.03, 16.15, (11.17), 11.69, 13.94, 14.90, 13.32, 13.14, 17.39, 16.17


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 12, 2012)

Round 29
2H Avg: 15:45

15.50, 15.25, (18.31), 17.37, 18.20, 13.39, 13.98, 18.10, 14.55, (10.36), 14.08, 14.03

That 10.36 showed 9:50 when I stopped the timer, but some lag in the internet jumped afterwards... thought I had my first sub ten but was not to be


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (May 12, 2012)

*Round 29:*
*2H->* 8.02, 10.31, 11.08, 9.06, 11.95, 8.83, 8.96, 9.33, 9.26, 9.48, 9.18, 8.68 = *9.42 *(σ = 0.74)


----------



## Akash Rupela (May 12, 2012)

9.80 , 9.01, 10.83, 9.84, 11.10, (11.78), 8.91, 7.63, 8.11, 9.64 , 8.70 , (7.49) =9.36

Lol, these mood swings suck for me, one some time before starting this average, another after the 6th solve, so consistent with inconsistency


----------



## jeff081692 (May 12, 2012)

This round ends in an hour.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 12, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 29 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
Akash Rupela 9.36
Shikhar Mohan 9.42
Sillas 12.11
TheWitcher 14.35
immortalchaos29 15.45
Reprobate 36.05

*One Handed:*

Sillas 18.72
Reprobate 1:11.09

Congratulations to Akash Rupela and Sillas.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 12, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 30 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.U2 R' L2 F' U' D2 B' R L' U' F' R2 F D2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' 
2.L2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 B' R' D2 R U' B F' D L U 
3.B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R' D2 B' R F D2 L R' F U' 
4.L2 U D' F2 L2 F2 B' R D' F' L' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 L' F2 
5.F2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R F' D2 L' B2 D2 F2 U B2 F' 
6.L B2 L2 D L' F2 D' B D' F U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 
7.D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D F' R' B D2 R B2 F2 L R2 
8.D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 U B' L2 U' R' D2 R' D R 
9.R2 D2 B U2 B R2 F L2 D2 B F2 U L R' D' U2 F D R' D' L2 
10.D2 R' U2 F2 R B2 F2 L' F2 L R' U' F' L2 B' U L D U R2 
11.R2 D2 L2 B U' F' L2 F2 D R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 
12.D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R U2 R' F D' R' B' F' D' B2 L' U R' 

*One Handed:*

1.D F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 D' R U L F' 
2.L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U F D2 B' U' 
3.B2 L' B2 L2 B' R2 B' D' R' U2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 
4.R B2 U' F' B' L' D B' D' B2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B L2 B' U2 
5.R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U F2 L2 U L R2 U R' B' L U' L2 U F'


----------



## TheWitcher (May 12, 2012)

Round 30
2H

Avreage: 14.63

12.56, 18.22, 16.94, 14.03, 12.87, 14.87, (11.85), 13.09, 15.41, 14.35, 13.93, (18.70)


----------



## Akash Rupela (May 13, 2012)

Round 30

9.26, 9.36, 8.81, 9.30, (6.61), 10.49, 8.59 , 7.66, 9.16, 9.34, 9.29, (10.66) = 9.13

Not bad, considering i have not done any homework on f2l since ages


----------



## Reprobate (May 13, 2012)

Round 30

2H - 37.46, (53.26), 36.54, 31.70, 32.54, 39.83, 36.81, 37.35, (31.14), 43.66, 35.42, 31.38 = 36.27
OH - 1:49.80, 1:16.48, (1:10.26), 1:23.97, (2:08.08) = 1:30.08


----------



## Sillas (May 14, 2012)

Round 30

OH - 18.92, (22.43), 18.77, (17.37), 21.78 = 19.82


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2012)

Round 30

2H average of 12: *12.18*

13.09 (15.00) 13.09 11.80 (10.34) 13.44 11.93 12.33 11.71 11.41 12.40 10.56\

Pretty terrible round right there but o well i had a sub 17 average of 12 today so im all good still



OH average of 5: *24.14*

23.46 23.68 (23.09) (26.34) 25.27

Damn i should have waited till my fingers stopped hurting from rock climbing yesterday!!


----------



## pdilla (May 15, 2012)

Round 30

2H: *10.22*

(11.96), 10.85, 11.84, 11.41, 9.22, 9.43, 9.81, 8.42, 10.52, 11.20, (6.58), 9.54


----------



## arcio1 (May 15, 2012)

TH: 22.33, 15.91, 29.22, 18.35, 17.08, 21.72, 19.75, 22.42, 17.23, 21.50, 23.96, 21.15 = 20.55

OH: 40.58, 47.02, 35.51, 52.08, 48.81 = 45.47


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 15, 2012)

Round 30
2H Avg: 15.41

15.82, 15.21, 13.51, (11.47), 12.78, 13.46, 16.48, 16.92, (18.58), 16.87, 17.78, 15.24

OH Avg: 37.97

42.09, 34.60, 37.22, (32.28), (45.05)

First attempt at OH. Not as embarrassing as I thought lol.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 16, 2012)

This round ends in an hour.

Round 30
2h: 10.45, 10.30, 8.84, (8.10), 9.43, 10.50, 9.12, 9.70, 8.86, 10.49, (11.09), 8.85
Average 9.65 

Not sure if it's the warm up I do or the hundreds of cross+1 solves I started doing, but I'll take it.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 16, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 30 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. Akash Rupela 9.13
2. jeff081692 9.65
3. pdilla 10.22
4. Tall5001 12.18
5. TheWitcher 14.63
6. immortalchaos29 15.41
7. arcio1 20.55
8. Reprobate 36.27

*One Handed:*

1. Sillas 19.82
2. Tall5001 24.14
3. immortalchaos29 37.97
4. arcio1 45.47
5. Reprobate 1:30.08

Congratulations to Akash Rupela and Sillas.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 16, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 31 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.U2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B' F' D L' U2 F L2 D U L' B D2 
2.R' U' L' D' B' U' D R' F D F2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 L 
3.R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F R D2 F' U2 B U' L2 F D' 
4.B2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 R B2 F2 R F' D L D2 B2 R' F R2 B L 
5.R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 F L' 
6.R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U F R' D2 U B R U2 R D2 
7.U B U2 D2 L U' R2 U' F B' D2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 
8.F' B' D2 R U L' U2 B R' D2 F' U2 D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' 
9.L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' D' L R F' L2 B' 
10.D' F2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B D L2 D R2 D' B2 L D' U2 
11.U B2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 F R' B2 D B F' L D' B R' F 
12.B2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 F L2 D' R' F' D B' L F2 U' R F' 

*One Handed:*

1.U' L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D L2 D' U' L D B' L2 R U2 B' U' L U 
2.B2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L U B D2 U2 L' R' B D2 L 
3.U F' U' B2 R U2 D B U2 L F2 B2 U D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 
4.L B' U2 R' L F L D' F' U L' F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 
5.D2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 D' L' U' F' U2 F D' R B L2


----------



## Tall5001 (May 16, 2012)

Round 31 

2H average of 12: *11.05*

(9.83) 11.65 10.77 10.93 11.56 11.66 9.90 11.25 11.13 11.66 (12.09) 10.02

Damn so close to sub 11!!! way better then the last round!! if not for that 12 at the end i think it could have been sub 11

OH average of 5: *24.48*

(23.69) 25.66 (26.00) 23.80 23.97

Well i cant seem to get any better at OH F2l right now can i!?!?!? so frustrating!!


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (May 17, 2012)

*Round 31:*
*2H ->* 8.57, 9.74, 8.23, 9.87, 9.25, 10.78, 8.72, 11.52, 7.36, 9.53, 10.65, 9.24 = *9.46*


----------



## TheWitcher (May 17, 2012)

Round 31 
2H

Average: 14.01

12.54, (16.19), 15.69, (12.13), 15.62, 14.98, 14.07, 12.50, 12.37, 12.59, 14.09, 15.66


----------



## Kzip (May 17, 2012)

Round 31

2H

7.31, 7.66, 7.06, (9.43), 7.61, 7.82, 8.80, 7.22, (6.48), 8.41, 7.70, 8.61 = *7.82 PB*


----------



## Reprobate (May 17, 2012)

Round 31

2H - 29.92, (49.02), 36.50, 32.33, (28.87), 29.24, 42.73, 38.96, 32.11, 46.54, 36.98, 31.81 = *35.71*

OH - (2:04.85), 1:21.92, 1:15.20, 1:05.49, (55.19) = *1:14.20*


----------



## Outsmash (May 19, 2012)

2H: 19.71, 22.60, 25.96, (19.02), 23.12, 24.28, 19.96, 19.13, 20.85, (26.72), 20.18, 22.33 = *21.81*

OH: (36.78), (41.23), 38.28, 38.61, 40.01 = *38.97*


----------



## jorgeskm (May 19, 2012)

2H:
8.57, 8.70, 6.70, 8.20, 6.84, 6.52, 7.71, (9.95), (5.26), 8.12, 5.75, 6.96 = *7.41*

OH:
15.06, 11.41, 16.94, 13.64, 13.46 = *14.05*


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 19, 2012)

*Round 31

2H Avg: 14.92* (yay for sub 15!)

(11.07), 17.52, 15.18, 13.35, 17.05, 13.17, (20.24), 13.99, 11.74, 11.34, 19.46, 16.44

*OH Avg: 38.71*

37.36, 40.15, (35.42), 38.62, (47.35)


----------



## jeff081692 (May 19, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 31 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. jorgeskm 7.41
2. Kzip 7.82
3. Shikhar Mohan 9.46
4. Tall5001 11.05
5. TheWitcher 14.01
6. immortalchaos29 14.92
7. ThomasJE 15.00
8. andyfreeman 18.08
9. Outsmash 21.81
10. Reprobate 35.71

*One Handed:*

1. jorgeskm 14.05
2. Tall5001 24.48
3. immortalchaos29 38.71
4. Outsmash 38.97
5. Reprobate 1:14.20

Congratulations to jorgeskm.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 19, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 32 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.F2 B D' R2 F R' U L2 D' F2 R D2 F2 R' L' U2 D2 R U2 
2.L B2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 R F D2 R' U' B' L B' L2 B2 
3.F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 F2 U F' U2 L' F2 D L2 B' L' B 
4.R2 B2 L B2 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 D' B U' F2 L' F' D' F2 L R' 
5.B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D' L' B U2 R' F D2 L' U2 L2 U' 
6.B' L2 U F' B' R2 L' D B2 U' R' U2 F2 R F2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 R' 
7.B' L D' B2 R F R2 U F B' D R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 
8.F L D L2 D R2 U F' R F D2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 F' R2 F D2 
9.L2 D2 B L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L D U' R B' D B L2 U F U' 
10.B2 F2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U R2 B' L' F2 R D U L D' R' F 
11.L2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U F' R B' R F2 D B U R2 U 
12.B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' F' R' U' R' D' L' F U2 B2 R2 

*One Handed:*

1.R F R' B2 R D' B2 L2 D' L U2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 
2.B U2 R' B2 L' F2 U' F' R D B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 
3.U F2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L' F2 D L B' F R D' F2 
4.R2 B2 U L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 F' L D R2 U2 F' U' B2 U' 
5.D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F L2 R D U' R U' R2 F2 R' F D'


----------



## ThomasJE (May 19, 2012)

Round 31:

Two Handed: 15.00

Yes, that was really the average.

One Handed: 

I haven't done this in ages, so a nice way to come back.

EDIT: Late by 5 minutes.


----------



## andyfreeman (May 19, 2012)

Been ill and not felt like cubing for over a week. Back to normal now so catching up: R31 2H

Standard deviation: 2.33
Best Time: 11.93
Worst Time: 20.45

Best average of 5: 18.00
1-5 - 17.09 18.86 (11.93) (19.57) 18.04

Best average of 12: 18.08
1-12 - 17.09 18.86 (11.93) 19.57 18.04 18.56 19.65 18.00 14.08 (20.45) 18.06 18.84


----------



## andyfreeman (May 19, 2012)

r32 2h

Standard deviation: 2.32
Best Time: 12.48
Worst Time: 21.77

Best average of 5: 17.18
1-5 - 16.13 (19.04) 18.45 16.97 (12.48)

Best average of 12: 17.85
1-12 - 16.13 19.04 18.45 16.97 (12.48) (21.77) 19.82 15.25 19.32 18.72 18.12 16.64


----------



## Outsmash (May 20, 2012)

*Round 32:*

2H: (15.64), 21.66, 18.11, 19.84, 20.24, 16.52, (23.44), 21.85, 1.89, 19.94, 22.18, 21.84 = *20.41*

OH: (36.62), (50.69), 44.14, 45.67, 50.25 = *46.69*


----------



## uvafan (May 20, 2012)

Round 32 (ZZ):
It's ok if I use ZZ, right?

2H: 21.48, 16.75, 23.52, 17.91, (24.84), (15.92), 19.83, 22.46, 20.39, 24.07, 21.36, 21.86 = *20.96*


----------



## TheWitcher (May 20, 2012)

Round 32
2H

Average: 13.43

14.67, 14.14, 11.42, 12.07, 12.49, 15.86, 13.81, (16.36), 14.21, 15.15, (9.39), 10.51

The last two were super lucky.


----------



## jorgeskm (May 22, 2012)

2H: 6.69, 12.40, 8.25, 8.09, 5.90, 5.58, 6.50, 7.21, 7.77, 7.99, 6.11, 7.16 = *7.17*
OH: 13.19, 15.36, 14.71, 11.77, 13.00 = *13.63*


----------



## kbrune (May 22, 2012)

Round 32

1H ave :*18.98*

19.44, 22.20, 18.21, 20.31, 21.74, 17.13, 13.12, 17.50, 17.55, 19.17, 19.10, 19.66

2H ave: *47.36*

55.38, 41.87, 58.51, 35.34, 44.82

Improving in OH!! Much practice still needed though considering my hand feels like its going to fall off after 5 full solves! 

Has anyone had this problem at the beginning? Horrible stamina for OH


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 22, 2012)

Round 32
*
2H Avg: 15.08*

17.14, 15.80, 15.70, 13.95, 13.65, 16.85, 14.70, 13.95, (17.74), 15.44, (10.44), 13.64
*
OH Avg: 36.17*

(31.56), 35.81, 38.82, (40.91), 33.88

My hand also feels death lol. I'm actually still deciding whether to go right or left hand for OH. Atm leaning toward left surprisingly.


----------



## anthonyB (May 23, 2012)

Round 32

*2H Average* - 23.84

22.25, 29.67, DNF(25.99), 22.97, 25.58, 17.40, 25.70, 25.58, (17.18), 20.56, 25.60, 23.11

i'm bleh tonight


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (May 23, 2012)

*Round 32:*
*2H ->* 8.97, 9.35, 10.25, 7.43, 7.38, 8.91, 8.07, 10.02, 10.34, 7.80, 9.55, 9.55 = *8.99*


----------



## Akash Rupela (May 23, 2012)

11.16, (11.77), (6.62) , 7.17, 9.02, 6.88, 8.55, 7.29, 7.53, 8.88, 6.63, 8.22=8.13

First 2 solves almost gave me an emotional breakdown, i expected something around 9. No idea what happened after it, this avg of 12 is a PB, not just on this thread, but even otherwise, Yay


----------



## Reprobate (May 23, 2012)

Round 32

2H - (DNF), 35.70, 42.37, 39.90, 35.64, 37.28, 40.82, 34.44+, 32.18, (26.26), 35.88, 42.14 = *37.84*

OH - (41.63), (90.15), 47.88, 82.77, 81.14 = *1:10.60*


----------



## jeff081692 (May 23, 2012)

This round ends in an hour.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 23, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 32 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. jorgeskm 7.17
2. Akash Rupela 8.13
3. Shikhar Mohan 8.99
4. TheWitcher 13.43
5. immortalchaos29 15.08
6. andyfreeman 17.85
7. kbrune 18.98
8. Outsmash 20.41
9. uvafan 20.96
10. anthonyB 23.84
11. Reprobate 37.84

*One Handed:*

1. jorgeskm 13.63
2. immortalchaos29 36.17
3. Outsmash 46.69
4. kbrune 47.36
5. Reprobate 1:10.60

Congratulations to jorgeskm.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 23, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 33 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1.B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U2 B' R2 D' B L2 U L U L' R 
2.D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 F D2 L2 R' D2 R U2 B U2 
3.D L2 B2 L2 D U B2 R2 D' L2 D F U2 R F' R' B R' D2 R D 
4.D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D L' U B L' F R F2 R' D R' 
5.D F2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D R2 D2 R' F2 U' B2 R' F' D U L D2 
6.F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R D' L D2 U R B' F' R2 
7.D B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 D L' D' F' U2 L' U B2 R U' F' 
8.B2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 R F L D L' B' D2 L U' L2 F' 
9.F2 B U L' F' R2 B2 U B L D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R 
10.R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 R B2 R' D' B2 L B' U' F U2 L2 U2 R 
11.R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B L B2 R B' D' R2 U2 R' 
12.B U F' R U D F D R2 D' R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 

*One Handed:*
1.R2 B2 D R' F2 B' L B' D' R2 D2 F' U2 F B2 R2 L2 U2 B 
2.L2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' D U R' D' B' D L2 
3.D' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F L' U R' B L2 D F D2 
4.D2 B R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 U' L' D F L U' B D2 L F2 
5.U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 R U2 L B' U' F L' B2 U2


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 23, 2012)

Two-handed:
13.40, 11.04, 10.05, 11.91, 9.66, 11.91, DNF(13.46), (7.30), 9.48, 10.92, 10.31, 9.17

best avg5: 9.65 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 10.79 (σ = 1.32)

Eleventh should be sub6 (PB?) but I screwed the #f2l in speed and decided not to make it a DNF.


----------



## Zaterlord (May 23, 2012)

23.53, 26.47, (26.80), 21.38, 22.25, 22.05, 22.00, 24.16, 24.43, 22.43, (16.09), 19.28 = 22.80


----------



## anthonyB (May 24, 2012)

Round 33 

2H

*Average of 12 - 19.83*

22.72, 22.17, 19.60, 22.57, 23.18, 17.95, 19.90, (13.67), 17.83, (25.74), 17.12, 15.30

Fluctuated as ever, but managed to pull it off after having a cup of coffee :9


----------



## TheWitcher (May 24, 2012)

Round 33
2H

Average: 14.30

14.30, 12.38, (11.72), 15.18, 13.68, 11.84, 14.99, (18.02), 14.02, 13.69+, 15.43, 17.45


----------



## Outsmash (May 24, 2012)

*Round 33:*

2H: 21.00, 6.91, (15.07), 24.57, 16.97, (25.41), 19.83, 22.40, 19.43, 18.88, 24.15, 20.74 = *20.49*

OH: 35.39, (43.59), (34.26), 36.34, 36.99 = *36.24*


----------



## amostay2004 (May 24, 2012)

2H:
5.35, 8.20, 6.12, 8.20, 5.79, 7.42, 6.95, 7.43, 6.13, 8.91, 6.24, 5.36 = 6.78


----------



## kbrune (May 24, 2012)

Round 33

1H ave: *17.19*

13.15, 15.71, 17.42, 20.50, 17.34, 15.90, 19.91, 18.98, 18.20, 16.24, 10.32, 19.09

2H ave: *40.40*

45.44, 37.30, 37.85, 43.38, 39.98


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 24, 2012)

Round 33
*
2H Avg: 15.39*

(9.17), 17.59, (19.22), 16.25, 18.10, 14.35, 14.13, 15.13, 9.80, 16.72, 12.98, 18.83

*OH Avg: 39.87*

39.32, 43.23, 37.05, (44.38), (29.16)

Sub 10 2H and sub 30 OH are PBs.


----------



## uvafan (May 26, 2012)

Round 33

2h Avg: 19.98

19.02, 23.39, 17.34, 17.53, 23.51, 18.70, 16.66, 18.83, 24.70, (13.91), 20.07, (42.39)

Messed up EOLine on the 42.39.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 26, 2012)

This round ends in an hour.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 26, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 33 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. amostay2004 6.78
2. AbstractAlg 10.79
3. TheWitcher 14.30
4. immortalchaos29 15.39
5. kbrune 17.19
6. anthonyB 19.83
7. uvafan 19.98
8. Outsmash 20.49
9. Zaterlord 22.80

*One Handed:*

1. Outsmash 36.24
2. immortalchaos29 39.87
3. kbrune 40.40

Congratulations to amostay2004 and Outsmash.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 26, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 34 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.L B2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' F U L D2 B' U' R2 F R2 D' 
2.F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 U F2 L F D' F' R2 D' F' L' D L2 
3.B R2 B F2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' U' L' D L2 B R2 F2 
4.L' B U R2 D' F L2 U F' U L B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L U2 B2 
5.D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U' B2 F D B' U2 L' U' F' D U 
6.D L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' U F' D' U2 B' R F' D L D2 B 
7.F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L D' R B2 U2 F' R F D' L 
8.U2 D B R2 F' R L' U' R' F' D' B2 D' R2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 
9.B2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 D R' F D' L F2 D B2 D U' 
10.U' D' B' R2 D R' F' L' D R U2 R B2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 
11.R2 U' L2 D B2 D' F2 D' U B2 F' R' F' D' F U F' R B' D R2 
12.L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L' B' D F' L' U' B L D' R' 

*One Handed:*

1.U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U L B' U R2 B D R2 F L B' 
2.L' D2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R2 U' R' F D F2 L' R2 F2 D' L' 
3.U2 F' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R' D2 B' U B' D' R B2 U B 
4.B2 F D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 U' R' F D' U2 L D' R' D2 
5.F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U F' D2 L2 R F L' U2 R U B2 R2


----------



## uvafan (May 26, 2012)

Round 34:
2H
20.07, (22.49), 20.28, (14.23), 16.57, 17.32, 18.90, 22.41, 16.90, 17.49, 17.80, 21.71 = *18.94*


----------



## anthonyB (May 26, 2012)

Round 34

2H
*
Average of 12 - 17.25 *

(23.30), 15.00, 16.37, (14.70), 18.79, 18.52, 19.96, 15.10, 17.81, 18.40, 17.46, 15.13


----------



## TheWitcher (May 27, 2012)

Round 34
2H

Average: 13.28

11.61, 14.18, 15.07, 13.81, 12.33, 13.35, (10.78), 13.69, (15.71), 15.19, 12.04, 11.52


----------



## hfsdo (May 27, 2012)

round 34:
2H
avg: 25.06
23.63 22.88 23.55 22.84 29.53 (21.95) 25.97 28.82 25.24 24.67 (30.84) 23.46

30.84 was from accidentally solving the last layer (was something of 24sec when i finished F2L)

1H:
avg: 47.10
1:23.91 53.17 43.64 40.46 44.50


----------



## Reprobate (May 28, 2012)

Round 34

2H - 30.10, 31.18, 32.78, 36.30, 30.21, 35.67, 28.68, 36.50, 34.57, (39.02), (26.80), 33.04 = *32.90*

OH - 1:16.22, (1:27.01), 1:17.13, (58.29), 1:13.00 = *1:15.45*


----------



## SittingDeath (May 29, 2012)

Time to get back to this fulltime hopefully 

Round 34
Average: 24.92 seconds
Individual Times: 22.90, 23.90, 26.16, 21.92, (18.81), 24.11, 25.75, 24.79, 31.98, 19.34, 28.39, (34.23)


----------



## jeff081692 (May 30, 2012)

This round ends in an hour.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 30, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 34 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. TheWitcher 13.28
2. anthonyB 17.25
3. uvafan 18.94
4. SittingDeath 24.92
5. hfsdo 25.06
6. Reprobate 32.90

*One Handed:*

1. hfsdo 47.10
2. Reprobate 1:15.45

Congratulations to TheWitcher and hfsdo.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 30, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 35 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.D2 L' D2 L U2 L F2 L' D2 B2 R' D F' L2 F2 U2 B R2 D F 
2.L2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U F2 D2 U' R' U2 B L2 R B R2 F' D2 B2 
3.B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U F L R2 F' R U L' U2 F' L2 
4.F L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U' B' L' R F' D U' L2 R U 
5.D2 R F2 L' D2 F2 L' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B R' B2 U2 F' D' L' B F 
6.F2 U' B' R D' B' U' R2 F2 B' L2 U2 R L2 F2 L U2 L D2 B2 D2 
7.L2 U L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R U2 L2 B2 D' F' U B L' F2 
8.B' R' F L2 U' F2 R2 L U2 R U D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U 
9.D2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D U2 B2 D' R2 F U F U L' U' B' R' F R' 
10.B' R U' R F' B2 U B' D B' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D' 
11.L2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 D2 R2 D' F R' D2 L' R' B F' D R' B' 
12.R2 L' B L' U' B' L' U' D' R L2 U' D L2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 

*One Handed:*

1.D2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 B D2 B D2 B2 D' B' R2 D2 B2 L U R B' F2 
2.D2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 F' R D' R' U2 F D R' B D 
3.B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R' U2 B' L' B D' U' B2 R F2 
4.U' B2 L' U' B2 D2 R' B U2 F U2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 R L F2 D2 L2 
5.B2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' U B2 F D' L2 U


----------



## TheWitcher (May 30, 2012)

Round 35
2H

Average: 13.70

13.33, 11.89, 15.37, 12.32, 12.33, 14.44, 12.16, 14.24, (11.37), 18.06, (DNF(15.62)), 12.86


----------



## SittingDeath (May 31, 2012)

Round 35.
Thought it went realy bad. Result prove me wrong 
Average: 24.79 seconds
Individual Times: 28.18, 20.65, 25.46, (31.23), 22.84, (20.20), 22.28, 27.38, 25.31, 24.68, 24.14, 26.94


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 31, 2012)

Round 35
2H Average: 15.26

14.69, 16.85, 19.05, 15.94, 13.51, 14.52, 16.49, 14.89, 13.31, (12.85), (DNF), 13.38


----------



## uvafan (May 31, 2012)

Round 35 2H
18.09, 17.64, (12.62), 16.69, 20.93, 17.83, 19.15, 20.74, 21.51, 17.66, (24.69), 20.56 = 19.08


----------



## anthonyB (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 35

2H

*Average of 12 - 16.62*

17.14, 18.27, 17.53, 16.77, 15.81, 15.80, 18.95, (12.03), 16.70, (20.51), 14.62, 14.65

urgh that 20 really ruined it


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 2, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 35 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. TheWitcher 13.70
2. sneaklyfox 15.26
3. anthonyB 16.62
4. uvafan 19.08
5. SittingDeath 24.79

Congratulations to TheWitcher.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 2, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 36 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*
1.D F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D U2 B2 R' B L' R' F2 U L' B2 U' L2 
2.U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L' B F' U F' L' F2 U' R B2 
3.F2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 U F' L2 U2 L' U B2 L B U' L 
4.D' R2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' B D F D R2 U2 F R F 
5.L' F2 R U L' B' U' D2 R F2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' D' F2 U 
6.D B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L U2 R' F' L2 B2 R' F D2 R' 
7.B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F D2 U2 L2 B' F2 R' D U2 F' R' U B2 R2 B2 F 
8.D' L2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 L' B U2 F R B U L2 R2 U 
9.U2 F2 R2 F L2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B R F2 L U F U2 B' L' D R2 
10.U F' B L2 U2 R' D' R' L U F' D2 F L2 B' U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 
11.B2 D2 B' L' D R U' F' R2 U D2 F2 R F2 L' U2 D2 L B2 L D2 
12.R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F' R' D' L2 B2 D L2 F L R' 

*One Handed:*
1.R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R D2 L B R' U' R B' F' R2 
2.D2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B L U' B' U R U2 R2 D' B L U2 
3.F2 L U2 R' B2 D2 R F2 L2 R' B2 F L U' L' U2 R2 D' R' B D2 
4.R2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R' U F2 R' F' L B' D' F' D 
5.B2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 D' F2 U R U' L2 B' U2 R D2 L U2 L U'


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 2, 2012)

2H - 44.27, 37.05, (51.64), 32.35, 28.73, 35.10, (26.31), 34.37, 33.51, 34.15, 37.43, 40.34 = *35.75*


----------



## timelonade (Jun 2, 2012)

2H: 
Session average: 13.34 (σ = 0.99)
Session mean: 13.18

12.70, (9.38), 12.80, 12.62, 12.93, (14.64), 11.53, 15.32, 14.06, 14.48, 14.02, 13.65


OH:Session average: 24.83 (σ = 2.34)
Session mean: 26.65

23.04, 27.48, (37.17), (21.61), 23.97


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 36
2H

Average: 13.72

13.91, 13.01, 14.46, (11.54), 13.27, 11.54, 15.00, 12.08, 13.19, 14.63, (17.81), 16.10


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 36:
2H: 16.5, 22.96, 20.71, 15.47, 19.27, 17.67, 19.53, (25.69), (15.07), 22.25, 22.61 = *20.02*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 4, 2012)

Round 36
2H Average: 15.28

16.36, (11.16), 14.83, 14.79, 14.83, 16.45, 16.28, 13.06, 14.94, 17.41, 13.83, (18.62)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 36*

2H
10.20, 13.30, 13.78, 13.04, 12.70, 11.54, 11.74, 12.33, 13.14, 10.01, 16.00, 11.02 = 12.28

OH
29.92, 34.61, 28.31, 24.97, 23.68 = 27.73


----------



## kbrune (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 36

2H ave:*18.68 *

18.90, 24.89, 16.33, 23.48, 17.12, 16.89, 14.75, 17.29, 19.93, 14.32, 17.91, 24.18

1H ave: *40.42*

26.19, 51.19, 42.19, 42.25, 36.82

2 hand is improving! The 26.19 was lucky though. my fourth pair solved itself as I solved the third.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 36
OH
17.73

17.35, 18.86, 16.98, (13.86), (19.49)


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 6, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 36 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. god of rubic 2 12.28
2. timelonade 13.18
3. TheWitcher 13.72
4. sneaklyfox 15.28
5. kbrune 18.68
6. Outsmash 20.02
7. Reprobate 35.75

*One Handed:*

1. Sillas 17.73
2. timelonade 26.65
3. god of rubic 2 27.73
4. kbrune 40.42

Congratulations to god of rubic 2 and Sillas.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 6, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 37 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 U B' R F2 D L U2 F2 L2 D' B2 
2.L2 D R' U' R' F2 D' R' U F' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U 
3.U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R D' B U2 R2 U R D2 F2 R' 
4.B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D F' U2 L' R2 D L2 U F R F2 
5.D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' L U' B' L2 R F2 R F U' 
6.R2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F L2 B F' U F L' D U' R U2 B2 L U' 
7.R' B2 R D' B D' F' U L2 F' D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 F2 B2 
8.U B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 R' D B2 L2 B U' F U' R B U 
9.B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L' D B' F2 L2 F2 D B2 L' F 
10.D2 R B2 L' R2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 U' B F' L' D2 R2 F R' U2 F 
11.D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D U2 B' L R F' L2 D' B2 R' B U 
12.L2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 B D R2 D F2 U L' D2 R' D B' 

*One Handed:*

1.B' L U2 L2 D' B' U' R' F L' F D F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 
2.L R D2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 L B2 U' B' F2 R' U' F R B2 D' 
3.L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 U' B' F' R B2 L' 
4.R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L' U' R F' D2 B2 D' B' D R' D 
5.U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R B2 F R B' R' D' L D' F


----------



## uvafan (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 37 2H

(14.26), 20.18, 20.30, 19.02, 21.65, (25.14), 24.76, 20.15, 17.61, 19.34, 21.74, 18.18 = *20.29*


----------



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 37 
2h:
11.49, 8.92, 9.72, 7.43, 11.58, 10.65, 9.48, 8.81, 8.71, 8.43, 7.96, 10.63 = 9.48
Comment : Too many sup-10's

Oh:
16.99, 16.21, 12.94, 14.93, 12.73 = 14.69
Comment : LOLZ @ 16's

Entered this hoping i would win something cubing related for once, looking at last weeks results i should, hope no one steals mah THUNDHA


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 37:*
*2H -> *10.28, 9.47, 10.92, 8.13, 8.43, 10.96, 9.54, 8.85, 8.24, 8.89, 10.58 = *9.47*


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 37
2H

Average: 13.47

13.05, 14.85, 14.40, 14.65, 13.28, 13.37, (14.87), 13.16, 14.72, 11.24, 12.04, (11.24)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 37*

2H
(13.77), 11.94, 10.82, 16.17, 12.64, 11.27, 12.08, 11.86, 11.29, 12.39, (9.95), 11.06

Average: 11.91

yay. sub 12


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 37
2H Average: 15.44

13.18, (12.86), 16.22, 15.46, 17.75, 16.50, 13.39, (17.45), 14.73, 12.89, 17.84, 16.87


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 9, 2012)

This round ends in 40 minutes.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 9, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 37 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. Shikhar Mohan 9.47
2. pwnAge 9.48
3. god of rubic 2 11.91
4. TheWitcher 13.47
5. sneaklyfox 15.44
6. uvafan 20.29

*One Handed:*

1. pwnAge 14.69

Congratulations to Shikhar Mohan and pwnAge.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 9, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 38 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 B' U F R U' F' U2 L2 B2 F' 
2.B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' B F D' L U L2 R' D2 F2 
3.L2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 B' D2 L D L2 R2 F' U2 L U 
4.L2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 L' D2 B' D' B' R B2 U2 L U' B 
5.B2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 B U2 B' D L2 B' U' B' D F' L2 R' D R 
6.B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U R' U' L' F' U2 R U' R' B U' 
7.D2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L' U' L' D' R' U2 R2 B D F U 
8.R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B D R' F U R2 F2 L F R U 
9.D2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L F' U2 B U' B R' U' B L' 
10.U F2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 L U2 R B U' F' L' D2 B2 R2 
11.B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 B D B' F' 
12.F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B' R2 F L' U L2 B2 L' F L R' 

*One Handed:*

1.R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' F R2 U' B' L R2 D2 B L2 U2 
2.D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' L F2 U' F2 U F D2 B L 
3.R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 U L' B' F' D L2 F' D L2 B' 
4.D B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' L' B L' U2 B2 U' L2 R' 
5.U' F2 D L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 D2 R


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 9, 2012)

Round 38
2H

Average: 13.01

(10.51), 13.22, 11.79, 16.40, 13.06, 12.80, 14.05, 13.03, 11.71, (17.74), 12.11, 11.90


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 10, 2012)

Round 38

2H

Avg = 31.27

30.57, 31.14, 26.76, 32.08, 32.04, (26.46), (41.98), 31.05, 30.63, 36.15, 27.97, 34.35

OH

Avg = 1:10.13

(87.29), (58.17), 63.79, 70.45, 76.15


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Jun 10, 2012)

*Round 38:*
*2H -> *10.05, 10.35, 12.15, 9.22, 8.79, 9.17, 10.55, 8.04, 10.68, 8.86, 11.20, 9.96 =* 9.88*


----------



## jla (Jun 10, 2012)

2H: *9.79* (13.15, 7.36, 7.11, 10.22, (6.87), 7.32, 14.20, (14.51), 11.15, 10.11, 8.67, 8.58)
OH: *15.66* (13.04, (12.45), 16.96, 16.98, (17.51))


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 10, 2012)

Round 38
2H

10.54, 12.40, 12.43, 11.11, 10.48, 10.02, 10.08, (9.40), 9.51, (12.50), 10.41, 11.36 = 10.83


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 10, 2012)

Round 38
2H Average: 14.08

15.44, 13.84, 13.94, 12.28, (16.71), 14.46, 13.55, (10.74), 13.67, 16.12, 13.19, 14.35


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 38:

2H: 17.52, 14.51, (21.52), 14.39, 15.31, (14.20), 21.24, 15.95, 14.90, 18.20, 15.73, 18.86 = *16.66*

OH: 35.88, 34.00, (32.76), 35.51, (40.68) = *35.13*


----------



## kbrune (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 38

2H ave: *17.69*

15.51, 17.09, 17.05, 20.48, 17.40, 14.74, 24.28, 14.26, 20.72, 19.68, 14.07, 19.94


1H ave: *40.53*

45.29, 40.45, 32.68, 43.36, 37.79


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 38
2h: 10.07, 9.85, 10.72, 10.22, (14.06), 11.01, 9.54, 11.07, (8.73), 9.73, 11.00, 8.87
Average 10.21


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 13, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 38 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. jla 9.79
2. Shikhar Mohan 9.88
3. jeff081692 10.21
4. AbstractAlg 10.83
5. TheWitcher 13.01
6. sneaklyfox 14.08
7. Outsmash 16.66
8. kbrune 17.69
9. Reprobate 31.27

*One Handed:*

1. jla 15.66
2. Outsmash 35.13
3. kbrune 40.53
4. Reprobate 1:10.13

Congratulations to jla.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 13, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 39 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.R2 D B2 L2 D U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D B' R B' R B' D' L D F 
2.R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 R' U2 L U B D' U L2 D2 F' 
3.B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U' F' U L2 R U2 L' F L R D' 
4.L2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' D U' L F' L U' F' L F 
5.L2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L F R2 B' L D U' L' F2 U 
6.U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' U' R2 D' F2 L B' U L D2 F' L2 U' R' F 
7.F2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R' F' D2 R U' F R2 U L B2 
8.R D' B' D L F' R' F' D' F L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 B2 U D2 L2 D2 
9.F2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R D' B' D' U B' D L' D2 F' 
10.U2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 R' D2 U F' U2 B' D2 L R2 F2 U' B' 
11.L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' F' D' U2 B R F' D' L R F' 
12.R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B' D' B U2 B' R' D' U' R2 

*One Handed:*

1.L2 B R L B2 U' B' R D' F2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 R' L2 F2 L' U2 
2.L2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 B' R F U F' U2 L R2 B2 F' 
3.L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 U L F2 L' D2 L2 F' R' U2 
4.L2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D F' L R D B D2 L F2 L' F' R' 
5.D' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U' R' D2 L R2 D F' D B' D U


----------



## Sillas (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 39

One Handed:
Average: 18.26
(20.95), 17.44, 19.02, 18.31, (15.76)

2 Handed: 
Average: 10.41
10.53, (12.44), 9.82, 11.79, 12.10, 10.15, 9.95, 10.12, 9.87, 9.83, (9.49), 9.93


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 39
2H Average: 14.67

12.75, 13.09, 15.93, 15.06, 16.18, 15.44, (16.89), (12.31), 16.81, 15.04, 13.32, 13.04


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 14, 2012)

Round 39
2H

Average: 13.57

13.02, 12.86, 12.11, 11.98, 14.58, 13.05, 14.76, (16.78), 14.02, (9.98), 16.68, 12.63


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 14, 2012)

Round 39

2H Avg: 14.65

16.61, 16.32, 13.76, (17.55), 14.03, (10.67), 12.85, 14.57, 13.85, 17.16, 15.65, 11.71

OH Avg: 34.49

(42.71), (29.31), 31.40, 38.55, 33.52


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 16, 2012)

Round 39
2h: 9.50, 10.66, 8.77, 10.31, 9.47, 9.87, (7.42), 9.07, 9.87, (11.17), 8.86, 10.76
Average 9.71


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 16, 2012)

2H - 8.01, (9.81), 8.87, 8.86, 9.23, 8.70, 8.12, 9.63, 9.76, (6.87), 7.57, 9.61 = *8.84*

1H - 20.31, 23.85, 24.82, 19.65, 21.12 = *21.76*


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 16, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 39 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. chrissyD 8.84
2. jeff081692 9.71
3. Sillas 10.41
4. TheWitcher 13.57
5. immortalchaos29 14.65
6. sneaklyfox 14.67

*One Handed:*

1. Sillas 18.26
2. chrissyD 21.76
3.immortalchaos29 34.49

Congratulations to chrissyD and Sillas.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 16, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 40 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.U2 B R2 B2 D L' U2 R' U' D' L B' D2 B R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 
2.D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R' U2 R B2 D' F2 R U B2 L' B L' U2 F' 
3.D' F' R2 U' B' D L' U' B L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U 
4.F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U F2 U' B' U B F L U R2 B' 
5.R D F' L U' L2 F' L' U F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' 
6.L2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D L2 R2 U F2 L' R B' L F2 U' F D B' D2 
7.U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B D2 L2 F D' L2 R D U F2 L R2 D2 U 
8.U2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F D' B2 F R D2 L R' U2 R2 
9.B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F L' B' R2 U L' R2 B D' R' 
10.F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 D2 F' D B' L' D2 R2 B' 
11.R2 U' B2 D L2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 B L D' B F' U F' R' B2 L' F 
12.F' U' D F2 U' R' D L U B' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 U' D' L2 

*One Handed:*

1.B2 U L2 R2 D B2 D U F2 R2 U' B L2 D' R U2 F2 R D' L' 
2.R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 U F2 R U B L2 F R2 D L F2 U2 R2 
3.U L' B D2 F U L' U2 B' D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 R B2 D2 
4.U R' L2 F U' R L U2 D' R F2 D' R2 U F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U R2 
5.L2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 F U L B F' L R' D F L2 U'


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 16, 2012)

Round 40

TWO HANDED
7.93, 8.42, 7.82, 8.05, (7.37), 10.44, 8.24, 8.92, (10.83), 10.04, 8.97, 9.07=8.79
Too sad the last 5 solves ruined it. Could hv been a lower 8

ONE HANDED
18.61, 18.76, (14.62), 18.51, (20.17)= 18.63


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 16, 2012)

Round 40
2H Average: 13.77

13.19, 13.44, 13.71, 14.81, 13.60, (12.39), 14.35, (17.16), 12.86, 14.20, 13.96, 13.55


----------



## Sillas (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 40

_OH_ - (19.29), 17.08, 17.26, (14.68), 18.86 = *17.73*

_2H_ - 10.33, (15.56), 12.63, 9.13, 10.30, 9.76, 11.56, 12.91, 12.14, 12.47, 10.73, (8.10) = *11.20*


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 18, 2012)

Round 40
2H

Average: 12.68

12.33, 12.39, 12.40, (10.37), 13.26, 11.97, 10.98, 13.01, 15.02, (15.94), 13.66, 11.78

Nice...


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 40 2H Average: 27.21



Spoiler



Mean: 27.47
Standard deviation: 2.79
Best Time: 24.12
Worst Time: 33.42

Best average of 5: 25.52
3-7 - 24.36 24.25 (29.77) (24.12) 27.96

Best average of 12: 27.21
1-12 - 26.54 (33.42) 24.36 24.25 29.77 (24.12) 27.96 28.86 28.41 24.16 30.01 27.79


----------



## kbrune (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 40

2H ave: *17.70*

19.13, 15.90, 17.84, 11.79, 18.72, 16.23, 18.47, 16.40, 19.11, 22.93, 18.23, 16.93

1H ave: *32.70*

39.90, 43.88, 28.29, 28.34, 29.86

that's a PB for 2H!!


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 40
2h: 11.22, 9.29, 9.49, 9.63, 9.36, 11.23, (8.50), 10.10, 9.23, 10.77, 10.68, (11.58)
Average 10.10


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 20, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 40 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. Akash Rupela 8.79
2. jeff081692 10.10
3. Sillas 11.20
4. TheWitcher 12.68
5. sneaklyfox 13.77
6. kbrune 17.70
7. DaveyCow 27.21

*One Handed:*

1. Sillas 17.73
2. Akash Rupela 18.63
3. kbrune 32.70

Congratulations to Akash Rupela and Sillas.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 20, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 41 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B' L' D R2 D U' L2 R U2 
2.U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 F' D2 L2 R D' F' D' U2 L F2 D 
3.U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F U B2 R' B2 U2 B L U2 F 
4.U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 D' R F2 D R2 B' F' U R2 
5.R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 F L U F' R B F L2 F2 D' 
6.R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 U' L' D' B2 R' D' U2 F D 
7.F2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D B2 D R D U R' F2 L2 D2 U2 F D' 
8.F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 D F' U2 R' D' L D2 U L' B2 D' 
9.D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D' U2 L' D2 U B L' U L2 D2 B' 
10.D2 B2 D2 F2 L R D2 R F2 L' U2 F D2 R D U2 F U F' L2 
11.B2 L2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 D L D' B2 R' D F' U B 
12.U2 R F2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 D' R' F D' R2 B2 U F' D2 R' 

*One Handed:*

1.R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 L' U2 R' F D2 F2 R2 D' B' L2 F' U2 
2.D R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 D R2 U' R' D2 U F' R D L U R' U' 
3.B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D B U L' R D2 B2 F L B2 R 
4.R' U2 R2 L D F2 D L2 B D2 L B2 R F2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' 
5.D2 F2 L B2 R D2 L2 R2 B2 R' D2 B' D L' U2 R' U2 B' D2 F'


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 41
2H

Average: 12.67

13.40, 9.41, 11.15, 10.93, 13.75, (16.79), 13.36, (8.59), 14.98, 11.71, 12.22, 15.78


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 21, 2012)

F2L comp round 41 2H Average: 30.11



Spoiler



Mean: 30.48
Standard deviation: 4.57
Best Time: 24.00
Worst Time: 40.60

Best average of 5: 28.52
1-5 - (37.19) (26.11) 27.08 31.31 27.18

Best average of 12: 30.11
1-12 - 37.19 26.11 27.08 31.31 27.18 33.51 28.72 (40.60) 31.69 (24.00) 28.22 30.09

holy cow what happend with that 40.6???!! I dunno!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 41
2H Average: 14.51

(17.21), (10.32), 15.08, 15.60, 11.60, 16.29, 14.09, 15.79, 13.14, 16.71, 12.97, 13.84

This average is probably quite normal for me but it felt really terrible. Somehow I couldn't get enough focus to do much look ahead. I guess some days everything just clicks. This was not one of them.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 41
2H - Average: 10.80

11.86, 12.31, 10.66, 10.80, 9.22, (12.38), 9.16, 9.98, (7.54), 11.82, 11.12, 11.03


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 21, 2012)

8.98, 8.26, (11.40), 8.16, 9.10, 10.38, 10.55, 10.27, (7.31), 9.69, 8.68, 8.09

Eh.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 41
1H Average: 36.47

(33.25), 39.26, 35.75, 34.41, (42.47)

Haven't practiced much OH really so this is good extra F2L practice.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 41

TWO HANDED
14.27 , 8.42, 10.53	, 8.67, 8.42, 8.65, (7.16) , 7.82, (18.65), 8.07, 8.99, 7.19= 9.10
10 was stil fine, 14 was uncounting acceptable fail, but the 18 epic fail ruined the average  

OH
17.78, 16.76, 17.04, (18.37), (14.43) = 17.19
Lol Turns out whenever i make a X cross, it ends up being slower than the average


----------



## kbrune (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 41

ave: *16.58*

16.07, 16.15, 16.20, 15.52, 14.53, 18.49, 16.37, 14.69, 20.95, 17.33, 17.93, 17.03


happy with this one


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 41
2h: (7.73), 10.05, 9.85, 10.26, 9.92, 9.86, 8.52, 9.62, 11.10, 10.08, 8.88, (11.91)
Average 9.81


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 23, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 41 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. Akash Rupela 9.10
2. Ninja Storm 9.22
3. jeff081692 9.81
4. Sillas 10.80
5. TheWitcher 12.67
6. sneaklyfox 14.51
7. kbrune 16.58
8. DaveyCow 30.11

*One Handed:*

1. Akash Rupela 17.19
2. sneaklyfox 36.47

Congratulations to Akash Rupela.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 23, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 42 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.F L2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 B R2 D2 B' U B' L B' L2 R' B2 U L R 
2.F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U R2 D' L R D F' R D' R B' L2 U' 
3.D B2 D F2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 R' U2 R B' U' R F2 D' F L2 
4.L' D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U B R' D2 U B R2 U' L' R' 
5.U2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 D L D2 U2 B' L U2 F2 D2 L2 U 
6.D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D' L' R2 B' D L2 F2 R' B' 
7.L2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 L F L2 F U2 L' F2 U' R F2 
8.F2 R2 U D2 F L D R2 D R D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 L2 D 
9.D' R' D' R' F U L' U F D R U2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 
10.L' U F2 B' U2 D2 R U F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 D2 
11.F2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 B U' L U' F2 R B' D L R 
12.L D2 R' D F' R' U2 L' U R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 F D2 

*One Handed:*

1.B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B' L' U2 L2 R U' F U L' F 
2.L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 D' B' U2 F U F L B D' R2 
3.U2 B' R2 F R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 L D' B2 U R' F' R' F L2 F2 
4.F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U R F2 R' F U' B2 F L F U2 
5.U' D2 F' L' D B2 L' F B U' B2 R' F2 L' U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Round 42
2H Average: 14.83
(11.40), 15.69, 15.22, (16.56), 15.17, 13.96, 13.25, 15.27, 15.36, 14.67, 14.67, 15.07

1H Average: 38.04
39.99, (30.67), 40.08, 34.05, (50.39)


----------



## Sillas (Jun 25, 2012)

Round 42 
2H - Average: 11.73

11.24, 11.23, 10.91, 13.98, (14.85), 10.31, 12.78, 11.56, (10.16), 11.62, 10.35, 13.27

OH - Average: 16.78

(19.60), 16.48, 16.89, (15.12), 16.98


----------



## kbrune (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 42

2H ave: *18.73*

18.46, 21.49, 25.07, 15.25, 14.25, 16.60, 12.96, 33.28, 16.81, 14.29, 21.36, 23.72+ grrrrr

1H ave: *39.22*

46.79, 35.84, 43.67, 33.47, 38.16


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 42

2H Avg: 16.02

15.14, 17.65, 18.13, 17.12, 14.36, (10.23), 14.89, (18.95), 13.35, 13.93, 17.36, 18.30

1H Avg: 36.48

34.80, (34.63), (41.27), 38.97, 35.66


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 26, 2012)

2h: 11.11, 13.17, 9.51, 11.99, 12.20, 12.55, 10.61, 9.88, 8.60, 11.90, 9.29, 9.61= *10.86*

1h: 18.13, 17.55, 16.41, 20.36, 21.54 = *18.68*

zz with a couple winter variations makes my f2l times seem inflated


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 42
2H

Average: 13.20

11.36, 11.80, 14.52, 14.29, 11.19, 14.49, 15.04, 11.83, (19.70), 11.66, 15.88, (11.14)


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 27, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 42 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. mDiPalma 10.86
2. Sillas 11.73
3. TheWitcher 13.20
4. sneaklyfox 14.83
5. immortalchaos29 16.02
6. kbrune 18.73

*One Handed:*

1. Sillas 16.78
2. mDiPalma 18.68
3. immortalchaos29 36.48
4. sneaklyfox 38.04
5. kbrune 39.22

Congratulations to mDiPalma and Sillas.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 27, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 43 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 U L D2 F' L' B F D' R' D2 R 
2.R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B U' F2 L F2 R' B' F2 U F2 U 
3.U F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B F2 R' U' L R' F2 D L' F' 
4.D R' U' B' D F' U2 R' F D R2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L F2 R' B2 U2 
5.D' L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 B' D R D' L' F U F' R 
6.F D2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 R U2 L' U' L2 D R U B F' 
7.B' R' B' U D B L F2 R D' R D2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 
8.U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B U2 L' D B' D R F D2 L2 R2 D' 
9.B' L B R2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 F L2 B2 
10.L B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 L' D F2 U R U' L' R2 B F 
11.F2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 L R2 B2 F2 U' B' F2 D U F' L' B2 D L2 
12.L' U2 B D' F' B2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 

*One Handed:*

1.F2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F D F R' B2 R2 F2 D F2 L U 
2.D2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L' D' B2 F' D U B' L' U' F2 
3.R' U2 R D2 R' B2 L' U2 L' U2 L' D' L' F' U B' L2 R B2 U F2 
4.B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B D2 L' U2 F' D L' U B F2 
5.D2 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D' L B' R B' L2 D' B' U L'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 27, 2012)

2h: 11.43, 10.04, 10.15, 10.18, 7.32, 10.89, 11.51, 11.95, 10.65, 12.26, 11.66, 11.90 = *11.04*
1h: 11.81, 17.73, 13.48, 14.59, 16.10 = *14.72*

really good oh


----------



## Sillas (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 43

2H: 10.22, 13.02, 12.54, 11.26, (8.44), 11.65, (13.37), 10.11, 9.49, 10.65, 11.43, 11.59 = 11.20

OH: 16.26, (14.74), 15.61, (19.44), 17.50 = 16.46


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 28, 2012)

2H:
Average of 12: *15.04*
Time List:
13.67, 12.23, (0.08), 12.65, (18.88), 15.26, 15.32, 14.32, 18.74, 17.00, 13.95, 17.27


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 43
2H Average: 14.42
14.89, 14.03, (11.26), 14.96, 15.50, 13.79, 15.55, 14.95, 12.71, 12.55, 15.31, (17.11) 

1H Average: 45.99
46.89[dropped cube], 47.75, (50.43), (30.76), 43.34

I'm awful at OH.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 43
2H

Average: 12.61

13.21, (11.26), 12.31, 11.76, (15.95), 13.82, 13.40, 12.31, 14.16, 12.43, 11.34, 11.31


----------



## hfsdo (Jun 29, 2012)

round 43
2H
Avg: 24.19
24.55 26.72 20.59 25.63 26.66 22.46 22.19 27.81 22.06 19.19 23.25 29.52

normal average for me

1H
avg: 53.89
1:02.40 51.52 1:31.36 38.56 47.75

not so good


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 30, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 43 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. mDiPalma 11.04
2. Sillas 11.20
3. TheWitcher 12.61
4. sneaklyfox 14.42
5. Outsmash 15.04
6. hfsdo 24.19

*One Handed:*

1. mDiPalma 14.72
2. Sillas 16.46
3. sneaklyfox 45.99
4. hfsdo 53.89

Congratulations to mDiPalma.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 30, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 44 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.D B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 R' B D B' D2 U' L' B' D2 U' 
2.F B L B2 U2 B2 R U' D2 R F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 
3.B D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' L R2 F D L F2 L' R U 
4.U' F' B2 R2 B R' D' R' L D2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 
5.U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 R U2 L' F R' B D L2 U R U L2 D' 
6.R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 L U2 F U L2 R' U R2 D U 
7.F' B U F' U' L F B' R' B' U2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 F D2 B 
8.R L' U' F' R' U' D L2 B' D L F2 B2 U2 L U2 R B2 R' D2 L 
9.L2 B2 U L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D U2 L' U2 L B D2 L R' D2 B' 
10.D U F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U' L F' R' B F D2 U2 L' R' U2 
11.U' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' L' B2 F2 R F' L' U' B R D 
12.F U2 R2 D R' B2 R' F L U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D F2 L2 

*One Handed:*

1.F D F' R B U' R U' F2 B U2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' 
2.B' R U R L2 F' D R' F' R2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' 
3.R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 F' L' U B D' L U2 
4.L' B L2 F2 U' R F B' U R2 L U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 
5.L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F U F' L R' U2 B' R U F


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 44
2H Average: 14.45
(15.88), 15.61, 13.38, 14.80, 15.66, (11.95), 13.14, 15.13, 13.21, 13.66, 15.79, 14.13

1H Average: 36.64
(32.36), 40.00, (49.87), 36.10, 33.82


I thought it would be worse than this because I'm still trying to adjust to some bright stickers.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 44
2H Avg: *13.06 * (YES!!!)

13.18, 15.28, (17.59), 13.36, 13.55, 14.34, 10.21, 12.28, 11.13, 13.70, 13.57, (9.84)

OH Avg: *35.01*

35.70, 39.86, 29.46, (28.61), (46.06)


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 44
2H

Average: 12.94

13.59, 11.46, 13.74, (16.62), 11.18, (10.34), 12.90+, 14.37, 14.20, 11.14, 12.54, 14.32


----------



## Sillas (Jul 1, 2012)

Round 44
2H Average: *11.09*

10.28, 12.07, 10.59, 11.32, (12.32), 10.90, 11.18, 11.52, 10.15, 10.72, (8.64), 12.19

OH: (14.13), 15.81, 15.43, (17.82), 15.09 = *15.44* (Yay, PB!)


----------



## Outsmash (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 44:
2H
Average of 12: *16.43*
15.02, 15.54, 16.09, 16.21, 17.11, (13.57), 15.99, 17.94, 16.75, 15.72, (18.21), 17.93


*OH:*
(20.91), 29.53, 29.51, 31.52, (32.62) = *30.18*


----------



## Speedmaster (Jul 3, 2012)

1H
Best average of 5: 15.68
15.95 13.49 17.61 (20.53) (12.98)
2H

Best average of 12: 8.18
1-12 - 8.42 8.42 8.25 8.90 7.23 7.33 7.67 8.68 8.62 (6.87) (10.81) 8.23

Both averages could be a lot better, but I'm too tired to do better averages 
BTW: the 1H solves are CN


----------



## kbrune (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 44

2H ave: *17.79*

22.60, 17.71, 14.31, 14.40, 17.54, 12.95, 19.17, 16.75, 15.22, 22.42+, 40.27

1H ave:*38.93*

47.04, 42.80, 30.71, 32.99, 40.99


----------



## jeff081692 (Jul 4, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 44 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. Speedmaster 8.18
2. Sillas 11.09
3. TheWitcher 12.94
4. immortalchaos29 13.06
5. sneaklyfox 14.45
6. Outsmash 16.43
7. kbrune 17.79

*One Handed:*

1. Sillas 15.44
2. Speedmaster 15.68
3. Outsmash 30.18
4. immortalchaos29 35.01
5. sneaklyfox 36.64
6. kbrune 38.93

Congratulations to Speedmaster and Sillas.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jul 4, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 45 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.L2 F U2 F D2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 F D' R F' U L' D2 R' D L' U 
2.U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R D2 B L2 B2 R' B2 U' R2 
3.F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B D2 U' B' R2 B' L D F' R 
4.F2 L' U2 L B2 R2 B2 L D2 U' L2 U B' U L' B' U' R F' 
5.L2 D' U R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D L' B L' D2 U2 B' U L D R 
6.L' D2 F U F D2 R' B' U L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' B' L2 U2 D2 
7.L2 B2 U B2 D R2 U B' L U2 D2 F U2 R2 B D2 F L2 B2 R2 
8.B U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B D2 L' B' F2 D' U L' D2 F' U R 
9.F' L U2 R U2 B' R' U L' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' D2 B2 U' 
10.L' U' B2 R D' R' B U R2 B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 
11.D2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 R U' B L' B' D2 F' L B' 
12.F2 R2 D' B2 U F' D B2 L' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 

*One Handed:*

1.B2 L' D' F' L2 U2 R' F' D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 
2.B' D2 B' R2 B L2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 D F' L R2 U2 B' R D U2 F2 
3.U' L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B D' U L2 F2 R U' L F' D2 
4.R U2 F' R F' R2 F D L D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 U2 D2 
5.U2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D U B R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' R


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 45
2H Average: 14.57
14.74, (13.33), 13.77, 13.97, 14.84, 15.40, 16.39, 15.50, (16.82), 13.88, 13.54, 13.71

1H Average: 38.53
(35.14), 37.53, 40.45, (41.40), 37.60


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 45
Average of 12=8.26
7.68, 6.91, 9.64, (10.42), 7.41, (6.71), 8.47, 7.61, 9.00, 7.90,9.78, 8.17
Quite decent average , nothing lucky, but what i figure out is i blank out a lot often(not on any specific case as such), and if i can remove that somehow, sub8 would be a joke, but oh man this mind control is very tough.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 45 2H
11.12, 11.18, 16.90, 16.05, 16.15, 16.10, 16.48, (DNF(13.54)), 11.89, 16.13, 16.37, (10.56) = *14.84*
LOL. Every single counting solve was either 11.xx or 16.xx. This is EASILY the weirdest average I have ever done. Four solves in between 16.05 and 16.15, including those two.


----------



## brunovervoort (Jul 5, 2012)

round 45-2 handed
7.35, 8.28, 9.39, 10.38, 8.08, 8.43, 9.29, 9.15, 9.64, 10.54, 9.60, 9.44
avg:* 9.17 sec*


----------



## Sillas (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 45
OH: 20.85, 17.67, (24.77), (16.32), 18.06 = *18.86*
2H: 8.50, 12.51, 13.04, 13.19, 9.65, (13.77), 11.30, 9.29, 10.74, 10.32, 13.54, (7.86) = *11.21*


----------



## BlackStahli (Jul 6, 2012)

2H: 11.09, 8.72, (6.29), 8.10, (12.39), 8.78, 6.68, 9.59, 7.29, 7.10, 9.03, 10.56 = *8.69*
OH: 20.52, (25.29), 21.22, (16.43), 20.18 = *20.64*
lol i gotta do OH more :/


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 45
2h 18.21
20.06 18.55 (21.24) 15.31 20.16 20.78 16.27 (12.21) 17.11 16.87 16.65 20.30 (sad I know)

1h 36.35
41.41 (31.53) 31.81 (48.56) 35.84 (wow a whole hell of a lot better then I thought it was going to be)


----------



## jeff081692 (Jul 7, 2012)

[size=+2] *Round 45 Results* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1. Akash Rupela 8.26
2. BlackStahli 8.69
3. brunovervoort 9.17
4. Sillas 11.21
5. sneaklyfox 14.57
6. uvafan 14.84
7. Chrisandstuff 18.21

*One Handed:* 

1. Sillas 18.86
2. BlackStahli 20.64
3. Chrisandstuff 36.35
4. sneaklyfox 38.53

Congratulations to Akash Rupela and Sillas.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jul 7, 2012)

[size=+2] *F2L Competition Round 46 Scrambles* [/size]

*Two Handed:*

1.L2 B F R2 B L2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 R' B' L2 B D' L F L' B' R2 
2.U' F2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D F2 L U2 R D' R' U' F' R B' 
3.L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' R' D B' U' R D F' D2 L2 U' 
4.R' U2 B2 L2 R B2 L U2 L2 R' B' D' U B' U B R U2 F2 U2 
5.F' R B2 L2 B' U R B2 L F L2 U2 F' D2 B R2 L2 U2 B 
6.B2 U F L F' D B D F L2 U R2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' 
7.F' L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B D L' D' R D' U L' R B F' 
8.D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U B2 U R B U B D L' R2 U B' D R 
9.F2 D2 B2 R B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 F' L' D2 
10.F U2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 F L2 B L U2 F2 U R D' R' F' U F' 
11.U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 U' B2 U F U F D' U F' U2 R D' 
12.U L2 R2 U B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B' L' U L U F U2 F' D F2 

*One Handed:*

1.L' R' B2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U R' B' R' F' R F' R' F 
2.B2 U F2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 R F U F2 L' D' R F L' R 
3.R' U2 D' B2 R' F2 B' R' L F D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 
4.L' F' R2 D' R F2 U R' F' R F2 L B2 R F2 B2 R B2 R 
5.L D2 F2 D2 L D2 L' D2 U2 R' B D' F' R' U2 F' L B U F'


----------



## Sillas (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 46

2H: 11.00, (8.81), 12.41, 11.22, 10.83, (13.55), 9.10, 11.82, 10.74, 10.98, 10.41, 10.14 = *10.87*

OH: 15.85, (13.57), 15.68, 16.58, (18.16) = *16.04*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 46
2H Average: 13.38
11.03, 14.97, (22.64), 12.79, 15.34, 11.57, 11.77, 15.52, 13.25, 14.47, (10.62), 13.09
Good for me. Must be a good day. The 22.64 was because my baby decided to kick the table and almost knocked it over.

1H Average: 35.42
36.85, (32.21), 35.58, (40.35), 33.83


----------



## jeff081692 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry guys but I will not be running this competition anymore. Anybody is welcome to do it though if you want it to continue.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 46
2H

Average: 13.02

13.17, (9.70), 13.86, 13.30, 14.90, (15.31), 10.89, 13.37, 12.59, 12.65, 13.11, 12.33

Thank you for running this, I hope there is someone that will replace you.


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 9, 2012)

round 46

2H avg: 25.70
29.44 21.58 23.44 24.75 25.38 25.06 21.81 25.21 31.13 27.30 25.69 28.88

1H avg: 48.70
39.53 54.86 48.53 46.06 51.52

thank you for running this, if no one objects i'd be happy to run it in the future.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 46
2H average: 8.54
10.30, 9.48, 8.65, 7.75, 8.83, 6.57, 9.38, 8.52, (11.02), 7.45, 8.97, (5.48)
darn that last one could've been a sub-10 solve

OH average: 20.94
(18.04), 20.58, 21.41, 20.82, (24.08)
thanks for running this jeff!


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 11, 2012)

*Round 46 Results

Two Handed:*

1. BlackStahli 8.54
2. Sillas 10.87
3. TheWitcher 13.02
4. sneaklyfox 13.38
5. hfsdo 25.70


*One Handed:*

1. Sillas 16.04
2. BlackStahli 20.94
3. sneaklyfox 35.42
4. hfsdo 48.70

Congratiulations to BlackStahli and Sillas.


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 11, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 47 Scrambles

Two Handed:*

1. B2 D R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U F2 U2 R' U2 F D2 L2 B U' R' B R
2. B' L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 D' B R' B' D' F2 R B' L
3. F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 B L2 B R' F' L' D B' L F' D' L B2
4. R2 F' L' F2 U2 D' B' L' U' B' R2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F U2
5. R D2 R U F2 U' R' U R B R2 F' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B
6. D' R' B' R' D L U R2 U' D2 L2 F D2 F' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F
7. B2 U2 D' B L' B2 R2 L2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 F2
8. L2 D2 B R' U L2 B D R L U L2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2
9. U2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 D' L R2 F' R2 U2 R U F' D2
10. R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 L B2 L D2 U' R2
11. F L2 U' R U' D R D2 L F B2 U B2 L2 D B2 D2
12. D2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 D L2 B' F R U2 L' R'

*One Handed:*

1. F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B L B' L2 F' L2 D' L2 U F'
2. R2 U F2 U' B2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R' B
3. B2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 R B2 R2 U2 R F U B' F U' R2 F2 U
4. B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F L2 D' F' L' D' U' L' U' B2
5. B2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U R B' D B' U' B2 F' U' L B'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 47
2H Average: 13.52
15.26, 12.76, 12.26, 14.48, 11.69, (16.01), 13.36, 15.86, 14.31, (11.18), 12.35, 12.87
Mehh...

1H Average: 31.16
31.93, 30.68, (35.38), (30.08), 30.86
Despite the fact that I don't practice, this looks like improvement.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jul 12, 2012)

Round 47
2H Average: 8.14
8.59, 7.26, (6.71), 7.50, (10.00), 7.16, 8.33, 9.05, 7.83, 8.06, 8.89, 8.76
Recently my ao100 pb dropped, so maybe that's why my f2l is faster than last time

OH Average: 17.86
17.20, (20.39), 19.38, (16.51), 17.00
Woah...I totally did not expect this. My OH times have been in the 30s, so that much mean I really should get down my OH LL algs ]:


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 13, 2012)

round 47
2H avg: 23.98
23.56 28.38 22.81 24.25 17.77 20.05 22.02 23.84 18.11 30.93 DNF 25.81

1H avg: 48.37
36.72 53.16 52.36 45.41 47.33


----------



## Sillas (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 47
OH
16.21, (19.91), (15.13), 17.12, 15.45 = 16.26


----------



## KCuber (Jul 14, 2012)

2H 9.05, 10.52, 6.95, 6.86, 8.28, 6.62, 6.97, 9.61, 8.94, 7.77, 7.51, 7.81=7.98
1H 10.87, 13.14, 11.20, 12.48, 11.95=11.88


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 47
2H

Average: 12.70

13.17, 12.10, (13.99), 11.43, 10.69, 13.37, 13.16, 13.10, (10.66), 13.51, 13.79, 12.67


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 15, 2012)

*Round 47 Results

Two Handed:*

1. KCuber 7.98
2. BlackStahli 8.14
3. TheWitcher 12.70
4. sneaklyfox 13.52
5. hfsdo 23.98

*One Handed:*

1. KCuber 11.88
2. Sillas 16.26
3. BlackStahli 17.86
4. sneaklyfox 31.16
5. hfsdo 48.37

Congratiulations to KCuber.


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 15, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 48 Scrambles

Two Handed:*

1. B2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' F R' U L B' U2 B' L U2 B'
2. B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D' F' R' B2 L2 D F U' L' F2 L
3. B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 R2 D' R2 B U' L2 B D' R2 D' L2 R' U2
4. F2 R F R L2 U' B U' D B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F L2
5. B F L2 B D2 L2 B L2 U2 F L2 R B' D' L B F U R U2 F2
6. F U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D F U L2 F' U' R U B U
7. D' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D' B2 F D L U R2 B2 R' F U' B' L
8. U R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R B' U' F' L' F' D B' R2 U'
9. R' B L' B' U F2 R2 U2 D' L2 U2 D2 F B2 R2 B U2 D2 F D2
10. B' L2 D2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 B' R' D2 B' D F L' R' B' U
11. D2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 F' R2 F R2 D' B' F L2 U F' L' D2 R' B
12. B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' F U' F2 D' R' F L D' B R2

*One Handed:*

1. U' B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' F' D2 L' R F' L D L R2 F'
2. L2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R' D2 B' F' U' L F2 R2 D' U
3. D L2 D' B L D2 F' D2 B R' F' R2 D2 B U2 B D2 F' D2 B D2
4. F2 R2 U F' D R' L2 D F' R U2 L' U2 L B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2
5. R L F L D2 L' B' U F' R' U2 R2 F2 B2 D' B2 D L2 F2 B2 D'


----------



## pdilla (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 48

2H: *9.64*
10.67, 10.93, 9.64, 9.25, 9.50, 10.92, (12.60), 10.44, 8.94, 9.39, 6.76, (6.53)

OH: 20.50
24.28, 19.20, (28.04), 18.02, (16.93)


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 15, 2012)

round 48

ave:12.49

13.91, 10.64, 12.38, 10.66, 11.68, 14.35, 13.15, 10.40, 13.98, 14.14, 11.72, 12.65


----------



## Riley (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 48

Average: 7.55
7.33, 6.51, 7.15, 9.25, 7.49, 8.04, 6.73, (11.28), 7.99, (6.06), 6.90, 8.14
Comments: Haven't competed here in a while. Looks like I got faster. I'll try to do this every time until 2013.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 48
2H Average: 13.58
11.08, 15.51, 14.48, 13.48, (16.91), 12.59, 15.78, (10.37), 13.25, 13.85, 14.33, 11.47
Ughh... I was doing so much better in warmup that I was hoping I could get sub-13 at least.

1H Average: 34.84
(44.10), 32.75, 35.00, (32.40), 36.77


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 48
2H

Average: 11.43

12.66, 11.17, (10.00), 11.45, 10.06, 10.74, 13.42, 11.03, 12.08, 10.53, (14.58), 11.20

Nice... finally look ahead works.


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 15, 2012)

OH: 22.17, 36.15, 37.35, 29.41, 32.54 = 32.70 Slow


----------



## KCuber (Jul 15, 2012)

2H 7.62, 7.48, 6.61, 8.07, 5.89, 9.72, 8.06, 7.96, 8.56, 6.62, 7.67, 6.13=7.48
1H 11.86, 13.02, 11.18, 9.46, 10.56=11.20


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2012)

2H

(11.23), 16.02, 13.28, 14.87, 14.89, 12.45, 14.00, (16.42), 11.34, 14.60, 13.72, 11.24 = 13.64


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 48:
*2H Average = 21.68*
22.51, (38.51), 23.49, 24.92, 18.56, (15.87), 17.40, 22.02, 22.07, 18.34, 21.33, 26.15
*1H Average = 45.50*
43.39, (43.17), 47.12, 46.00, (58.30)


----------



## kbrune (Jul 16, 2012)

Round 48

2H ave: *18.20*

18.43, 17.06, 45.76, 17.27, 15.77, 21.06, 16.96, 14.73, 16.73, 16.98, 24.31, 17.46

1H ave: *36.24*

35.61, 32.29, 33.96, 39.15, 39.70


----------



## Sillas (Jul 16, 2012)

Round 48

OH: (20.22), 17.18, 17.01, (16.24), 16.45 = 16.88


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 18, 2012)

Round 48

*2H Avg: 12.92*

13.03, 10.16, 15.39, (16.78), (10.03), 14.03, 11.95, 15.61, 10.98, 10.45, 15.22, 12.38

*OH Avg: 33.59*

30.03, (39.27), (29.47), 33.21, 37.52

Very happy with the times


----------



## Outsmash (Jul 18, 2012)

Round 48:

2H: (12.73), 14.83, 13.01, 14.10, 15.84, 15.56, 15.48, (17.92), 16.22, 13.45, 15.24, 15.26 = *14.90*

OH: 23.74, (19.66), 23.67, 27.11, (27.82) = *24.84*


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jul 18, 2012)

Round 48

2H Average - 11.29

*Times*
11.25, 11.52, 12.30, 11.29, 10.99, 1*3.79*, DNF(11.65), 9.75, *9.03*, 10.18, 11.31, 10.48


OH Average - 19.46

*Times*
19.02, *21.90*, 20.50, *14.79*, 18.85


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 18, 2012)

Round 48

Average 14.73

14.38, 15.60, 14.40, 14.04, 15.10, 15.66, 10.11, 12.74, 12.68, 18.15, 18.61, 14.53


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 18, 2012)

round 48
2h avg: 20.91
21.77 19.27 21.83 18.58 19.50 29.94 23.84 19.63 18.80 16.41 26.61 19.22

1h avg: 42.63
57.27 35.75 42.68 45.44 39.77


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 19, 2012)

*Round 48 Results

Two Handed:*


1	Kcuber 7.48
2	Riley 7.55
3	pdilla 9.64
4	MeshuggahX 11.29
5	TheWitcher 11.43
6	CJF2L.1 12.49
7	immortalchaos29 12.92
8	sneaklyfox 13.58
9	uvafan 13.64
10	awesomecuber150 14.73
11	outsmash 14.90
12	kbrune 18.20
13	hfsdo 20.91
14	DuffyEdge 21.68

*One Handed:*

1	Kcuber 11.20
2	Sillas 16.88
3	MeshuggahX 19.46
4	pdilla 20.50
5	outsmash 24.84
6	arcio1 32.70
7	immortalchaos29 33.59
8	sneaklyfox 34.84
9	kbrune 36.24
10	hfsdo 42.63
11	DuffyEdge 45.50

Congratiulations to KCuber.


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 19, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 49 Scrambles

Two Handed:*

1. R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' L' B2 R' U F2 L F' D2 L2 U2
2. D R2 D L2 F' L' U' L B' D2 B2 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L D2 L2
3. B L2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' F L2 D L2 R' F' L' D' B U2
4. L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 B' D2 F R D' B2 L D' B' D' U L2 F
5. L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F R F2 U' L' B D B2 F2 U F2
6. R2 L' U2 L' F R' U B D2 R U B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U
7. B F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F' R' B F R' U L U' F2 L' F2
8. U2 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 L B2 D2 B L2 R2 U' R' D2 R'
9. D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R B F U' L B' L2 F' D2 U'
10. F2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 U F' U L B' U2 R' D' U'
11. B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R U B' R D' F2 U' B2 F' R'
12. B' U2 F' U2 F' R2 B F2 U2 R U' L U R B' U2 B F'

*One Handed:*

1. U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' F D' U R' D B' L U2 R B2
2. F U' L2 F U L D' R' D2 R B L2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 F D2
3. L2 B' D2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 F' L F U B' D U2 R F2 R'
4. R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D F' U2 B2 D' F R2 D' L' B F2
5. D B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R' F' L2 B L2 R2 U B' R2


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Round 49*

2H F2L:-

Average: 13.76

Times: 13.11, 14.63, 13.96, (15.70), (9.05), 14.62, 14.19, 12.44, 13.83, 15.23, 12.84, 12.75

OH F2L:-

Average: 24.48

Times: (25.97), 24.63, 25.72, 23.10, (19.97)


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 49
2H

Average: 12.42

12.87, 11.02, 10.93, 12.83, 11.94, 14.00, 13.96, (15.29), 13.92, 11.42, 11.30, (9.59)


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 49

2H
7.08, 9.41, 9.77, 9.57, 10.63, (10.78), 8.14, 9.73, 7.94, 9.64, 9.39, (6.45)= 9.13

Heart breaking


----------



## Sillas (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 49

OH:

(13.70), 15.77, (18.20), 17.28, 18.13 = 17.06


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 20, 2012)

Round 49
2H Average: 14.81
14.81, 14.59, 14.68, 14.51, 13.06, 15.74, (19.25), (9.14), 14.83, 14.29, 15.67, 15.88
LOL... sub-10 after sup-19. Wasn't expecting to be sub-15 today as I hardly warmed up and haven't had much time to practice last couple days. Frankly, I didn't care very much and felt tired. Kids do that to you and my helpers left town...

1H Average: 33.23
41.00, 27.41, (25.84), (42.50), 31.29
What? It got better? Ok, I guess I did practice a bit of OH yesterday...


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Average 49*

*2H Average: 14.46*

10.84, 14.42, 17.59, 16.39, 16.33, 13.35, 15.09, 14.27, 15.15, 15.32, 11.28, 13.04

Been working on going slow and looking ahead. It works but I have to work on not pausing from cross to F2L because I pause there the most.

*1H Average: 32.42*

33.62, 37.72, 29.36, 30.86, 32.79

Not to bad because I don't really practice it. Looks like my last layer needs some work because CF to OP is a 1 to 2 ratio. Is that correct for One Hand or is that only true for Two hands?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 20, 2012)

awesomecuber150 said:


> *Average 49*
> 
> *2H Average: 14.46*
> 
> ...



Did you mean CF to OP is 2 to 1?


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 21, 2012)

Round 49

*2H Avg: 13.63*

11.65, 12.29, (18.60), 14.69, 12.00, 15.38, 12.36, 14.77, 13.37, 14.10, (11.55), 15.73

*OH Avg: 31.23*

35.41, (35.85), 28.44, 29.84, (22.59)

New PB OH Avg and single. Not so good on 2H this week though.


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 22, 2012)

round 49
2H avg: 21.76
23.43 16.75 25.44 24.83 16.78 27.55 19.65 19.75 23.90 22.94 18.97 21.93

1H avg: 41.55
44.36 39.46 41.50 37.56 43.68


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 22, 2012)

*Round 49 Results

Two Handed:*

1	Akash Rupela 9.13
2	TheWitcher 12.42
3	immortalchaos29 13.63
4	Penguinstorm300 13.76
5	awesomecuber150 14.46
6	sneaklyfox 14.81
7	hfsdo 21.76

*One Handed:*

1	Sillas 17.06
2	Penguinstorm300 24.48
3	immortalchaos29 31.23
4	awesomecuber150 32.42
5	sneaklyfox 33.23
6	hfsdo 41.55

Congratiulations to Akash Rupela and Sillas.


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 22, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 50 Scrambles

Two Handed:*

1. L' D F' D B L F' L2 D R' U2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B'
2. U2 F R U F' D F R2 D' F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F B2 R2 F' L2 B'
3. F L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F' U L' U2 B' U L2 F U' R F
4. D' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F U B' D2 R F' R F U'
5. R U2 D R L' U' D2 B R' L F U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 F'
6. B F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' D' R2 U2 R' B2 L' B R' U L2 B'
7. F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 B L2 U2 B L' R' B' R U' R F L U' L2
8. F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B' U2 F' L2 R U' B2 U' B U2 B2
9. L F2 L2 F2 B2 L D' R' U L' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F
10. B2 L U D2 L' U' F' U R2 F' U' L2 D' F2 D B2 U' R2 U L2
11. L' U F2 B' L D' L2 B' R2 F' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R' F2
12. F2 U' F' L2 D' L' U2 B D' F' U D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D

*One Handed:*

1. R2 F R2 L' B' R F2 B2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 L2 D2 B' R2
2. U' R2 B2 D L2 B D F2 L2 D' F' U2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 B2
3. B U2 L' F' L D L U D F' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2
4. D B2 U' D B' L' U' R B D L2 B2 R' F2 L D2 B2
5. L R2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 R B2 R' B' D' F' R B2 D U' F R' U'


----------



## Sillas (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 50

OH: (14.03), 20.38, 17.28, (21.16), 20.05 = 19.24


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 50

2H F2L

Average: 11.35s

Times: 11.42, 10.29, 10.76, 12.97, 12.13, 9.51, 11.54, (14.70), (8.56), 10.31, 12.88, 11.87

OH F2L

Average: 21.13s

Times: (16.77), (23.56), 19.55, 20.81, 23.04


----------



## Outsmash (Jul 22, 2012)

*Round 50:*

2H: (12.55), 15.95, 14.75, (18.29), 18.05, 14.62, 13.79, 16.23, 13.87, 13.18, 13.88, 14.46 = *14.88*

OH: 26.91, 23.57, (29.01), 23.95, (22.16) = *24.81*


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 50
2H

Average: 12.72

11.36, 12.74, 12.64, 12.38, 14.55, (15.11), 13.70, 12.57, 13.98, 12.58, (8.76), 10.74


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 50
2H Average: 13.31
13.77, 15.41, 12.56, 13.89, 14.81, 13.20, 10.96, 11.82, 12.16, 14.52, (15.47), (10.82)

1H Average: 30.53
(27.56), 28.05, 33.44, (37.87), 30.10


----------



## KCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

2H 8.73, 6.71, 7.04, 6.52, 7.70, 8.38, 6.38, 7.93, 7.12, 7.15, 9.83, 7.30=7.46
1H 11.49, 11.20, 14.39, 12.37, 12.39=12.08


----------



## Riley (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 50:

2H: 8.24
Times: 8.26, 8.56, 9.17, (9.64), 8.57, 7.53, 7.36, (6.92), 8.44, 8.78, 7.59, 8.13


----------



## kbrune (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 50

2H Ave: *18.40*

16.47, 20.48, 18.74, 19.48, 18.39, 18.61, 17.33, 16.18, 15.91, 25.43, 22.38, 15.79

1H ave: *36.56*

34.38, 35.25, 34.51, 39.92, 40.83


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 50

OH: 22.08, 20.46, 17.18, 19.51, 26.61 = 20.68
Some improvement here!  Fail at cross at last solve


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 26, 2012)

*Round 50 Results

Two Handed:*

1	Kcuber 7.46
2	Riley 8.24
3	Penguinstorm300 11.35
4	TheWitcher 12.72
5	sneaklyfox 13.31
6	outsmash 14.88
7	kbrune 18.40

*One Handed:*

1	Kcuber 12.08
2	Sillas 19.24
3	arcio1 20.68
4	Penguinstorm300 21.13
5	outsmash 24.81
6	sneaklyfox 30.53
7	kbrune 36.56

Congratiulations to Kcuber.


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 26, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 51 Scrambles

Two Handed:*

1. B U' R' B' L U D' L2 F D' R L D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L
2. L' F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F D' R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D
3. F2 D R' F L' F' D L2 F' U' R2 F2 B' U2 F' L2 B' U2 B' D2
4. U' D' F D2 L U2 R' U2 D L2 D F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F R2
5. U L2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L' U' B U R' D2 F' L F2 U2
6. F2 D F2 D L2 D2 U F2 L' U' R F R U2 L2 B' F R B'
7. R2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L B' F R' D B' F2 D' U2
8. L' D2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R D' L' B2 L2 U R D B F
9. B2 R2 F R2 D2 B R2 D2 F' R2 U B2 D L F' U2 B' F2 L' R
10. L2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 D F R U2 R2 B L U' R U2 B' R
11. L2 F' U2 B R2 F R2 U' L' F' D B' R2 D' R2 B2 L' R2
12. F' L2 B R2 F R2 B R2 F' D F' L2 F D R' F2 L' B' F

*One Handed:*

1. F U' L2 B R U' L2 D2 L D' B2 L F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 L2
2. L2 F B L B2 R F U2 B' U2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D L2
3. R' U2 F L' U D B R2 B U F R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F L2 F
4. L2 U R2 B2 D F2 D B2 U' B L2 R' F L2 F L' U2 B' L'
5. R2 D R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F R B' L U' F L' D' L' R2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 27, 2012)

Round 51
2H Average: 13.28
13.85, (20.40[pop]), 13.26, 15.60, 12.75, 12.18, (11.06), 11.65, 12.44, 14.93, 13.70, 12.45
Some nice ones in the middle of this average. Pop was stupid. It takes me forever to put pieces back in for some reason...

1H Average: 28.44
27.61, 29.58, (34.10), (24.43), 28.12
Nice to see improvement.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 27, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Did you mean CF to OP is 2 to 1?



O haha thats what I ment.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Round 51*

*2H Average: 13.36*

14.92, 11.63, 13.20, 15.76, 11.37, 12.42, 19.05, 13.78, 13.01, 12.44, 12.49, 13.91
*
OH Average: 30.89*

26.82, 26.94, 36.18, 29.55, 37.08


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 28, 2012)

Round 51
2H

Average: 12.69

10.91, 11.85, 13.49, (14.82), 11.92, 12.89, 13.30, (9.93), 13.20, 11.64, 14.36, 13.38


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 28, 2012)

*Round 51 Results

Two Handed:*

1	TheWitcher 12.69
2	sneaklyfox 13.28
3	awesomecuber150 13.36

*One Handed:*

1	sneaklyfox 28.44
2	awesomecuber150 30.89

Congratiulations to TheWitcher and sneaklyfox.


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 28, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 52 Scrambles

Two Handed:*

1. U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 B F' U' B U L2 F2 D L' D'
2. F D2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B R F' U' B' U2 B' F2 R D B'
3. R2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 F D2 U F' D B2 U' L' D2 R' U
4. B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L U F2 D' F' L' B' U F' L2
5. L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 L U2 R U2 B D B U2 B F'
6. U' F' L' F' R2 B R2 F2 D L' F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 R
7. D2 B U2 D' R' L2 F2 B2 U' R L2 U2 B D2 F B' U2 R2 U2
8. F' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' F2 L' B D' L D2 U2 B' D R2
9. F2 U2 R' D2 L2 R U2 B2 R' F2 U' L D B2 F2 D' B' F' D B'
10. B' D' R U2 L U F U2 D2 B L' B2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B U2
11. R2 U B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U' F' L2 D F R' D R' D2 B' R2 B
12. D2 B2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 R U2 B' L' B L' B D' L' D U' L2 D2

*One Handed:*

1. F2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 U L' U' R' F' D2 L' F2 L2 F
2. L D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 L2 B2 D R U2 B' F2 U2 R' B2 L' U'
3. D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B F2 L2 U F U' F' U B2 R' B D' B U
4. R2 B2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' F' D L2 D B L' B U R
5. U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 F R D R2 B2 U2 L B D' L B'


----------



## Sillas (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 52

OH: 20.23, 15.16, (20.34), 18.22, (14.66) = 17.87


----------



## KCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

2H 5.64, 7.23, 8.04, 6.32, 8.80, 6.98, 8.11, 7.29, 6.10, 7.29, 7.26, 7.19=7.18
1H 11.91, 8.65, 12.13, 14.83, 8.02=10.90


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 30, 2012)

Round 52
2H Average: 13.20
12.73, 12.11, 11.68, 14.33, (11.39), 12.68, 14.19, 13.05, 13.03, (15.37), 12.98, 15.22

1H Average: 29.22
(22.64), 31.94, 26.45, 29.26, (33.52)


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 30, 2012)

Round 52
2H

Average: 12.74

12.33, (10.93), 12.56, 13.63, 13.13, (14.06), 13.84, 11.82, 11.29, 12.84, 12.71, 13.22


----------



## kbrune (Jul 31, 2012)

Round 52

2H ave: *17.95*

21.62, 16.04, 18.37, 19.24, 14.01, 16.39, 17.59, 14.21, 20.20, 19.27, 21.61, 16.60

1H ave: *32.33*

29.37, 35.21, 41.98, 31.45, 30.32


----------



## hfsdo (Aug 1, 2012)

*Round 52 Results

Two Handed:*

1	Kcuber 7.18
2	TheWitcher 12.74
3	sneaklyfox 13.20
4	kbrune 17.95

*One Handed:*

1	Kcuber 10.90
2	Sillas 17.87
3	sneaklyfox 29.22
4	kbrune 32.33

Congratiulations to Kcuber.


----------



## hfsdo (Aug 1, 2012)

*F2L Competition Round 53 Scrambles

Two Handed:*

1. B2 U2 R F2 L' F2 U2 L2 R F' U2 B2 R2 F' D' B2 L' B' F
2. L F' L2 F2 L F2 B U D2 B2 R D2 L2 F2 L' U2 R F2 D2
3. R2 D2 F2 R D2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R' D2 L D R B' D2 R F
4. L U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 L F2 D R' B2 L D' R2 B U2 F R
5. L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 U2 L2 D L' F' U B' U2 L U2 L2 B2 D2
6. D2 L2 U2 B F2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 R2 F D' B' D R F2 D
7. L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L' F2 U' R B2 U' B' R U2 F2
8. B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' U' R' B2 D2 F' D R' D'
9. R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 R2 U' L B D2 F2 R U2 L' U2 R'
10. U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D U R' D B' L R B2 R
11. B' U B2 L U' R' F2 D B2 L' U' F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 U2
12. D' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R' B R2 D2 B2 F' L' B F2 L'

*One Handed:*

1. D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F L' D2 U' R' B2 D' L2
2. F2 L2 B L2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L D R2 U2 F' L R F
3. F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U F2 D' R' B D B' F' U R2 B D F'
4. U B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U B U L D' F' D B2 R2 F' R'
5. R D2 F2 B' D' F2 L' U L2 D L2 F R2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 D2 B'


----------



## pady (Aug 5, 2012)

Round 53

OH:
10.48, 10.80, 12.79, (10.42), (13.78) = 11.36 of 5


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 53
2H

Average: 12.87

(14.62), 13.87, 13.01, 13.46, 13.89, 12.92, 11.62, 12.44, 11.34, 13.66, 12.52, (10.32)


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 53

*2H Average: 12.46*

12.39, 10.49, 14.15, 11.43, 13.51, 15.72, 12.10, 16.19, 10.01, 14.44, 10.07, 10.25

*OH Average: 23.85*

20.37, 27.46, 21.59, 22.50, 29.05


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 53
OH Average: 24.79
24.89, (23.42), 25.54, 23.95, (26.30)


----------



## Selkie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Round 53

2 Handed Average: 12.36*

13.81, 13.28, 14.84, 10.62, 10.78, 11.24, 17.93, 11.61, 11.66, 14.09, 11.68, 8.86


----------



## kbrune (Aug 13, 2012)

Round 53

Ave: *17.38*

16.85, 17.83, 19.38, 16.73, 15.02, 13.64, 26.71, 13.52, 19.10, 14.02, 21.42, 19.81

OH ave: *30.70*

34.66, 26.65, 26.72, 32.21, 33.17


----------



## uvafan (Aug 13, 2012)

Round 53

2H

10.16, 10.26, 12.16, 11.00, 11.74, (13.44), 12.14, 12.56, 10.23, 9.87, (9.48), 12.97 = *11.31*

ZZ ftw!


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 14, 2012)

1H: zz
12.33, 16.67, 13.77, 16.05, 13.42 = *14.41* good

2H: cross on left
16.17, 15.51, 12.60, 15.85, 15.11, 13.32, 15.33, 13.38, 12.46, 14.92, 13.62, 14.51 = *14.41*

lol that's too funny, but im trying not to laugh because it means i suck.


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 19, 2012)

2H: 12.55, 12.76, 13.66, 14.00, 11.48, 12.96, (14.66), 13.85, 12.28, 12.06, (11.44), 14.39 = 13.00
OH: (18.14), 19.92, 19.38, (23.28), 22.53 = 20.61


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 19, 2012)

2H:

Average: 10.94

Times: 11.78, 13.84, 10.25, 12.40, 9.20, 11.10, 11.50, 10.40, 9.66, 9.89, 11.38, 11.08

1H:

Average: 20.89

Times: 28.69, 22.29, 15.73, 19.66, 20.73

Happy that my 2H average has gone down 3 seconds since the last attempt at this and 2 seconds for 1H.

Inconsistent 1H...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 25, 2012)

*Round 53 2H:* 10.29, 12.66, 10.15, 11.75, 12.26, 9.64, 10.82, 14.61, 9.25, 10.99, 16.95, 8.57 = 11.24

Oh ew I suck at F2L.


----------



## jorgeskm (Sep 3, 2012)

2H: 6.87, 6.04, 9.00, 7.57, 7.42, 8.11, 6.64, 7.75, 8.28, 7.38, 6.86, 7.02 = 7.39 
OH: (10.60), (16.32), 11.52, 12.09, 11.74 = 11.78


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 4, 2012)

This was waaaay overdue. So I decided to do it. I hope nobody minds.

*Round 53 Results*

*Two Handed:*

1. jorgeskm 7.39
2. Penguinstorm300 10.94
3. Iggy 11.24
4. uvafan 11.31
5. Selkie 12.36
6. awesomecuber150 12.46
7. TheWitcher 12.87
8. Outsmash 13.00
9. mDiPalma 14.41
10. kbrune 17.38

*One Handed:*

1. pady 11.36
2. jorgeskm 11.78
3. mDiPalma 14.41
4. Outsmash 20.61
5. Penguinstorm300 20.89
6. awesomecuber150 23.85
7. sneaklyfox 24.79
8. kbrune 30.70


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 4, 2012)

In short, I got tired of waiting for 3 weeks for new scrambles to come out. So I'm taking over. Let me know if someone else wants to do it.

*F2L Competition Round 54 Scrambles*

*Two Handed:*

1.	F2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 U' L' F U' L' F' R' U' R F' 
2.	L' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 R' U2 R' B' L' U F D' L2 F2 L' B L2 
3.	F2 D2 F U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F L2 F R U' B' D B' D2 L' R' F U' 
4.	F2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U L' U L2 B' L' F D2 R2 U L 
5.	R2 D2 B D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 D2 B2 R B D L' R2 D' R' U' R' B 
6.	U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 U' B' L2 B L2 F U R' D' U' F2 
7.	U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F' L D2 L F L U R B F 
8.	L2 F L2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F L D' R' U B2 R' B F' D2 R2 
9.	D2 L2 D2 R' F2 L F2 L U2 R2 B2 D' U2 B' R F' D2 L2 B R 
10.	D R' D2 R' F' L F2 D' F U2 D2 F U2 B' R2 U2 F D2 B' 
11.	F D2 B D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 L' D2 B' L D' U L' F2 U' F' 
12.	L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 B L2 D U2 F' D2 B' D2 L' F L2 

*One Handed:*

1.	F2 D B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U' R B U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L' R2 F' 
2.	B2 L2 F U2 L2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 L' U' F' D F U2 F2 L' B' 
3.	D2 F2 R2 F L2 F' L2 B' U2 B' F L B' F2 D R' B2 D2 U' F' L 
4.	B' L2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B U R U2 B D F L U' B2 L' 
5. F2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 R F D2 L F2 D F


----------



## TheWitcher (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks 

Round 54
2H

Average: 12.41

10.88, 11.06, 12.15, 12.32, (16.91), (10.50), 13.20, 11.41, 11.88, 13.81, 15.08, 12.32


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 54 (OH)
Average: 22.46

(18.77), 23.38, 20.86, (25.15), 23.13


----------



## kbrune (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 54

Ave: 15.73

13.26, 14.23, 21.51, 18.58, 16.30, 12.62, 15.57, 18.23, 15.31, 14.48, 16.41, 14.88


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 54

2H Average: 11.09 

10.88, 10.94, 10.89, 13.36, 12.49, 10.57, 10.72, 11.47, 10.93, 11.16, 10.86, 9.54

Lot better than I thought I was!!

OH Average: 25.11

27.84, 25.49, 23.11, 22.92, 26.73

Need to practice OH more. My hand was also sweaty so I could turn as fast...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 10, 2012)

*Round 54 Results*

*Two Handed:*

1. awesomecuber150 11.09
2. TheWitcher 12.41
3. kbrune 15.73

*One Handed:*

1. sneaklyfox 22.46
2. awesomecuber150 25.11

Congratulations to everyone who improved!

Hmm... need more people joining this. I also think we need a better format or something. For other forum competitions like race to sub-30, at least you have a goal to get sub-30. Maybe I should start ranking in order of who improved the most from last time. Any thoughts?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 10, 2012)

*Round 55 Scrambles*
This round ends Monday, September 17, 2012.

*Two Handed:*

1.	U F2 D2 F' D' R' U D' B D' R' L' B2 D2 L U2 R B2 U2 F2	
2.	F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 R U2 L2 R2	
3.	D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 R' U F2 D2 R U2 F' D2 F'	
4.	R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 B' D' L U' B2	
5.	B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' D R D2 B' D' R2 U B R F'	
6.	B D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B R2 B' L F' D' R B' F2 U' F' R D' U'	
7.	D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B D2 U' R' D' L F2 U2 L' U'	
8.	L2 U2 R U' F R' D2 F2 R' F2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U R2	
9.	B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F U2 F L2 F2 R2 D L B' R	
10.	L' F' R' L' U2 R U R U' R2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 R2	
11.	F2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 R D2 L' B2 D2 F' L' U R B' D2 F2 D U F'	
12.	F2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B R' B' D' B R2 U2 B R' D B

*One Handed:*

1.	D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L D B2 U' F D' F R2 D2 L'	
2.	L2 D2 L' U2 L B2 F2 R2 B2 R' F R2 U B L2 R' D B F L	
3.	R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U B' D2 F D B2 U2 R D2	
4.	D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R' D2 R F D' U2 L2 R2 B U	
5.	D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B L U' B L' U R D2 B F U'


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 10, 2012)

I think the goal band idea is easier. I'd say sub-20, sub-15, sub-12, sub-10 and sub-8.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

lolwhyamidoingf2l?

15.45 (σ = 2.41)
13.81, 16.73[ollskip], 14.59, 20.23, 17.09, 14.37, 20.19, 13.40, 17.98, 13.12, 13.25, 12.60


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Sep 11, 2012)

Round 55

Average: 10.90

10.44, 9.81, 10.59, 8.43, 12.70, 9.40, 11.77, 12.28, 10.37, 13.16, 10.74, 10.87

Getting faster at f2l. I really need to finish learning full oll. And just improve f2l a bit more and then sub 15!!


----------



## TheWitcher (Sep 11, 2012)

Round 55
2H

Average: 11.82

9.56, 11.62, (16.97), 10.62, 12.24, 11.82, 13.44, 11.90, 14.00, (8.31), 13.01, 9.96


----------



## kbrune (Sep 13, 2012)

Round 55

Ave: 16.67

15.55, 13.38, 13.71, 18.97, 19.63, 16.21, 18.88, 15.01, 19.76, 15.96, 16.67, 16.12


----------



## kbrune (Sep 13, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> *Round 54 Results*
> Hmm... need more people joining this. I also think we need a better format or something. For other forum competitions like race to sub-30, at least you have a goal to get sub-30. Maybe I should start ranking in order of who improved the most from last time. Any thoughts?



Not a bad Idea.. I also like the sub x-y-z thread but I don't think enough people would join each of them. Regardless I'll be joining!


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 14, 2012)

Round 55

TH

Average of 12: 25.10

24.70 27.71 22.51 24.87 22.31 23.76 27.60 27.40 (19.00) 29.17 (30.04) 20.96


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 55
OH Average: 28.68

(23.17), 30.71, 29.08, 26.26, (32.10)

Uh huh... this is what happens when I don't practice at all. But no, I think it's more because I used my Guhong this time instead of my 50mm Zhanchi. The bigger size definitely doesn't work for me.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 18, 2012)

*Round 55 Results*

*Two Handed:*

1. awesomecuber150 10.90 (-0.19)
2. TheWitcher 11.82 (-0.59)
3. PandaCuber 15.45
4. kbrune 16.67 (+0.94)
5. MarcelP 25.10

*One Handed:*

1. sneaklyfox 28.68 (+6.22)

Well done, awesomecuber150 and TheWitcher! Boo me.

(I'm going to note who is the fastest at TH and OH and also who improved the most from the last round.) Still need more people to join.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 18, 2012)

*Round 56 Scrambles*
This round ends Monday, September 24, 2012.

*Two Handed:*

1.	U2 F2 L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B2 U R2 B L' U' L2 R2 B2 F 
2.	D2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R' F U' L B' L2 U' B' D' F2 
3.	L2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 F L2 U2 F2 L' U' L R F' D R2 U' B2 F2 
4.	F' L2 F U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L U' L2 D2 F R' B' U' B2 F 
5.	U' F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B' D' U' R' U B' L F' U 
6.	R2 B U2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F' U2 L B2 U' F2 R F D L' D' L2 
7.	F2 R2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 U2 B' D B L2 R' F2 D F D' 
8.	B2 U L' U' F2 R2 B2 U' F R U2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 
9.	B U2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B' U2 B' U' L' R2 F2 R' U2 F 
10.	B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 F U' B D2 L' R2 B L2 B L2 
11.	U B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B R' U2 R2 F L U B2 U' F2 
12.	R2 B L2 D2 B2 F D2 F D2 L2 U2 R F D2 L D' L' D2 B F2 

*One Handed:*

1. B2 D F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U R' D B' D' U' B' U' L' F' U2 
2.	R' U B2 U B L2 F' R2 D B2 D2 R F2 L' D2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 
3.	B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R' U' B' D2 B2 D2 
4.	L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L F' L R' F' L B L' B' R' 
5.	L2 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 U L2 B2 U2 B' D B' F' R B2 U2 B2 D' 
6.	U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 U2 R' B2 D' R' B R' B' D F' D2 
7.	U' F2 L U R' L2 U F' D' L2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 D2 B' U2 
8.	B2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' F L2 B2 D' U' R D2 B' F 
9.	L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' L' F2 R D2 U2 B' D' F L' U2 
10.	U' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U F' D B2 L' B' L D' U L R2 
11.	D2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D L' B2 D' R D2 L' U B' D2 U2 
12.	U F L F2 B2 D2 R L2 D R' U2 F2 R' D2 L F2 L' U2 R2 

Note I am making 12 scrambles for OH as well.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 56 BH

Mean: 26.91
Standard deviation: 2.67
Best Time: 21.23
Worst Time: 30.39


(30.39) 27.95 24.81 27.03 29.53 29.06 23.92 (21.23) 29.89 27.12 24.51 27.45

It might seem slow.. But my LL is about 10 seconds. And I would be very happy with a 36 av of 12


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 18, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Round 56 BH
> 
> Mean: 26.91
> Standard deviation: 2.67
> ...



Hm... I think that is supposed to be 27.13 average not including the best and worst.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, that is ok with me.

[ e d i t] You do understand that I used the 26 average instead of the 27 average to look a bit better compared to you guys?  [/ e d i t]


----------



## TheWitcher (Sep 19, 2012)

Round 56
2H

Average: 12.59

11.79, 13.36, 13.47, 12.28, 13.25, 11.36, (13.56), 13.19, (9.97), 12.69, 11.26, 13.21


----------



## Outsmash (Sep 19, 2012)

(10.59), 12.49, (15.42), 15.27, 11.91, 13.46, 12.37, 14.65, 14.33, 15.35, 11.00, 10.83 = 13.16
Almost sub-13 :/


----------



## AndersB (Sep 21, 2012)

Round 56

7.74, 7.87, 7.08, 9.77, 12.05, 8.38, 10.06, 7.74, 11.05, 9.48, 9.38, 10.05 = 9.15


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 56

2H Average: 12.22
11.78, 12.64, 11.69, 10.86, (15.81), (10.67), 11.55, 13.90, 12.06, 12.18, 13.51, 12.00

OH Average: 22.66
22.19, 25.25, 24.22, 21.63, (29.79), 23.39, 20.62, (20.52), 21.13, 22.76, 22.80, 22.61

Very good 2H average. I haven't done 2H F2L only for awhile so it's actually quite noticeable that I've improved. Last time I did it I was still 13-14 seconds.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 25, 2012)

*Round 56 Results*

*Two Handed:*

1. AndersB 9.15
2. sneaklyfox 12.22
3. TheWitcher 12.59 (+0.77)
4. Outsmash 13.16
5. MarcelP 27.13 (+2.03)

*One Handed:*

1. sneaklyfox 22.66 (-6.02)

Well done, AndersB. I'm pretty happy with my times too.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 25, 2012)

*Round 57 Scrambles*
This round ends Monday, October 1, 2012.

*Two Handed:*

1.	U' F U' L B' R' F2 B L' U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 
2.	R2 B' R2 B2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 D2 U F R D' R U B' D' B 
3.	U2 B' R2 F L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F D R2 B' R2 F R' D' L2 U F' 
4.	R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' U B R U2 F' D F L2 R 
5.	B' L U2 F L' B D R' B L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 
6.	B2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 U' R' F' U F L' R2 D2 F' 
7.	B2 U2 L B2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 U2 R' F D R B2 R' D2 B' D2 U L' 
8.	R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F' D B U F D R B R2 U 
9.	F2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F D2 R2 B' F' L' B R2 D' B U B2 F D' F' 
10.	R2 U' R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U' F' L2 D2 F2 U' F D' B2 L' F' 
11.	U' L' B R' U2 B2 U F' B' R B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 B D2 F2 D2 
12.	B U2 B D2 B U2 B D2 B2 D2 F D F D2 B2 U R F2 D' L R 

*One Handed:*
1.	D' U' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 D F R2 B' L2 F L' D2 R F D 
2.	B2 L' D2 L D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R F D' L2 F U' F2 L' B' L R2 
3.	U2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U L B' D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 
4.	R2 F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B R2 F D' F2 U L2 U' R' U' 
5.	B2 U B2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' R U2 F D' B2 L F2 L' U R 
6.	R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F' D U' B' R U2 F' R D B2 
7.	L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 D' L R' U F' L B2 U R2 F2 R2 
8.	B2 R B2 L2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R F' R2 U B' L B D2 F2 D2 U 
9.	F2 L' U L2 D L' U F' D2 L F U2 B' D2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 
10.	B2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 L R B U L2 F' U' B D U 
11.	U' R' L' B D2 B L U2 B' L U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U 
12.	F' L D2 B' R' F' B2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 57 BH

average of 12: 25.04
(27.20) 23.82 26.17 23.19 24.12 (20.65) 24.56 27.09 26.04 24.45 25.76 25.23

Jay! improvement..


----------



## Andri Maulana (Sep 28, 2012)

Two Hand average of 12: 9.01

9.47, 10.83, (11.61), 9.06, 9.34, 8.53, 7.08, 8.90, 9.02, 7.78, 10.06, (6.83)

One Hand average of 12: 17.31

18.50, 17.34, 15.78, 20.13, (21.19), 18.66, (12.69), 16.69, 13.19, 19.56, 14.78, 18.46

it's been a long time since my first time join this competition


----------



## khoavo12 (Sep 28, 2012)

Round 57 - my 1st time 

2 handed

Session Average: 13.52
σ: 1.86

12.09, 13.49, 14.53, 14.61, 15.32, 13.20, (10.69), 13.97, 12.55, 14.41, (16.83), 11.07


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 57

*Average: 9.65*

(11.12), (8.76), 9.14, 10.54, 9.09, 9.56, 9.17, 10.11, 9.70, 10.10, 10.17, 8.96


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I use Roux, but I'm joining it xD
TH: 14.25, 10.37, 14.53, 11.53, 11.14, 13.68, 13.20, 12.96, 10.99, 12.91, 14.06, 15.25 = 12.93
OH: 17.67, 21.55, 18.57, 19.11, 17.17, 16.88, 21.09, 23.47, 23.72, 18.60, 21.90, 16.72 = 19.60


----------



## rubikmaster (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad people are still doing my F2L competition.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 30, 2012)

*11.76*
Round 57
8.96, 12.88, 10.75, 12.36, 12.38, (8.27), (16.36), 11.41, 12.66, 15.72, 11.03, 9.40


----------



## Count Dracula (Sep 30, 2012)

Round 57
*Average:7.61*
9.57, 7.56, 11.27, 7.88, 7.03, 8.14, 6.96, 7.83, 6.52, 8.79, 4.82, 5.77


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 2, 2012)

I went ahead and did it real quick.


Session average: 22.765
1. 23.608 
2. 20.724 
3. 23.623 
4. 27.475 
5. 27.233 
6. (29.196) 
7. 26.076 
8. 20.261 
9. 20.213 
10. 16.323 
11. 22.109 
12. (12.641)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 57

OH Average: 24.35
22.18, 24.18, 21.29, (29.38), 19.66, 27.24, 27.20, 24.06, 28.15, (17.56), 25.83, 23.67

Used my Guhong again.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2012)

*Round 57 Results*

*Two Handed:*
1. Count Dracula 7.61
2. Andri Maulana 9.01
3. BlueDevil 9.65
4. Mikel 11.76
5. arcio1 12.93
6. khoavo12 13.52
7. SpeedSolve 22.76
8. MarcelP 25.04

*One Handed:*
1. Andri Maulana 17.31
2. arcio1 19.60
3. sneaklyfox 24.35

Congratulations Count Dracula and Andri Maulana! Welcome to the F2L competition to everyone new! We had a lot of new people this time.

I just realized now that I typed that the round ends on November 1 when I meant October 1!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2012)

*Round 58 Scrambles*
This round ends Monday, October 8, 2012.

*Two Handed:*
1.	U2 F R2 D R' L F' D' B2 R U2 F2 B2 D R2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 
2.	R2 B' R2 U2 B L2 F D2 R2 F L D2 L2 B D' L' F' D L F 
3.	L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F R' F' L2 D2 U F' U' B' F2 
4.	D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L R2 D' L2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 F 
5.	L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' U' L U' B2 L2 U' L' F R2 D 
6.	L2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L B2 D' B U2 F' L' D F2 U2 
7.	R L' D2 L' U R2 L' U' R L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 B' U2 
8.	F2 D' F2 D2 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 L U2 B' L2 U' B' U B' L2 F' 
9.	B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 B' F2 U' R2 B R' 
10.	U' R' F' B' L D2 B2 R B2 U' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 D2 L D2 F2 R' 
11.	F' R U D B L' D R U' F' U2 F' R2 L2 B U2 D2 F' R2 F 
12.	L2 U L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' L F D' U' B U' F' L D2 R

*One Handed:*
1.	U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D B' F2 D' R' U2 L' D U' B D2 
2.	R' B2 L D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L B' R' F2 D' F' R2 D2 R 
3.	U2 F2 D2 R D2 R U2 R B2 R F D B L D R B' L' U L' 
4.	B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 B' U F D2 L2 R F U F L' 
5.	D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 D L F U F R U2 L' F U' B 
6.	R2 U' L' U B U2 R2 B' U F2 R L' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 
7.	B' R2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F R2 U B2 D R U B' L' R2 D2 U' 
8.	L2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' R U F D2 L2 R D' B 
9.	L2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 U' F' U2 B F2 U' R B2 F R2 
10.	U2 D F2 B2 L' F' U B' U D2 F2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 
11.	D2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 B D2 F2 R B D F' U2 F2 L R' F2 R2 
12.	D2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 F2 L F U R' U' L2 D F' L'


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 58

Best average of 12: 24.28
1-12 - 23.04 21.64 24.89 23.48 (29.25) (19.81) 28.00 26.28 25.42 21.92 24.82 23.31

Again improvement.. Jay!


----------



## SittingDeath (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow. Some of the times are up with my avg of a full cube 

average of 12: 24.30
27.40 (13.72) 19.16 33.94 25.68 21.88 18.94 23.36 21.05 20.46 31.13 (34.21)


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 2, 2012)

2H - not happy  

Session Average: 13.59

Individual Times:
15.61, (10.45), 12.67, 13.83, 11.32, 11.12, (16.90), 15.27, 14.04, 15.62, 13.83, 12.55


----------



## Outsmash (Oct 2, 2012)

12.29, (10.52), (16.42), 14.12, 14.88, 11.13, 13.68, 12.31, 14.23, 14.01, 12.10, 12.29 = 13.10


----------



## reyrey (Oct 5, 2012)

2 hands:
average of 12: 11.91
(10.50) 10.61 11.34 10.85 14.13 13.88 13.04 10.86 (14.72) 12.15 11.04 11.24
OH:
average of 12: 18.12
16.95 17.87 (22.49) 20.49 16.05 17.95 (12.90) 18.30 19.43 17.77 20.48 15.90


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 6, 2012)

Session average (two hands) :
1. 17.992
2. 17.056
3. 17.841 (holy crap three 17s in a row: PB F2L ao3)
4. 25.705 I knew ^ wouldn't last.
5. 10.126 
6. 23.522
7. 10.956
8. 23.207
9. 21.053
10. 24.710
11. 14.150
12. 20.584

First sub-20 ao12 for F2L! Woot!


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 6, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> Session average (two hands) :
> 1. 17.992
> 2. 17.056
> 3. 17.841 (holy crap three 17s in a row: PB F2L ao3)
> 4. 25.705 I knew ^ wouldn't last.



Lol...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 58
OH Average: 21.78

23.18, 20.65, 23.86, 21.66, 23.57, 22.16, (15.46), 20.80, 20.94, 19.77, (26.54), 21.25

Improvement!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 9, 2012)

*Round 58 Results*

*Two Handed:*
1. NevinsCPH 10.82
2. reyrey 11.91
3. Outsmash 13.10
4. khoavo12 13.59
5. SpeedSolve 19.11
6. MarcelP 24.28
7. SittingDeath 24.30

*One Handed:*
1. reyrey 18.12
2. NevinsCPH 18.83
3. sneaklyfox 21.78

Congratulations NevinsCPH and reyrey! Hurray for everyone who improved!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 9, 2012)

*Round 59 Scrambles*
This round ends Monday, October 15, 2012.

*Two Handed:*
1.	R2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 U L' B' D' R' U' L2 B' F' R' U 
2.	U2 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 R2 D2 R' D2 U' L F' D' R' D U2 F2 R' F2 
3.	U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 B R2 F L' D B2 F' D2 L' U B' U2 
4.	U D' L' F U2 R D L2 D2 L U2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B U2 
5.	B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 B R' D2 L D' F2 L2 D U2 B2 
6.	U' R2 B2 D F2 D' U R2 F2 U R2 B' D' R2 U F L' U R2 D2 U' 
7.	L' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R B2 F D' B U' L' U' L' D2 F' L2 
8.	D F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' B' D F U L' U2 R' B F 
9.	D F2 D F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 R B2 L2 F' L' D L2 R U2 
10.	L B' D R2 U2 F L U B L U2 D2 R' B2 R U2 R F2 L' U2 
11.	L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 R' B' R' D R F' U2 F2 L' D2 
12.	L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L' R' D F R' U L2 D L' 

*One Handed:*
1.	F2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' U' R2 B D F U' R2 B2 L' U2 R 
2.	B2 R2 B D2 B F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' F' U2 F2 L2 U' F R U L' 
3.	L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L B F2 U' F' R' U2 F R2 D B2 
4.	R' L D' R U L2 F' U D' B' L B2 D2 L' U2 R U2 R U2 R2 B2 
5.	D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F U2 B' L U' B2 R2 F L2 R D B F2 
6.	R' B2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L D B' R2 F' U2 R F' L2 F' 
7.	U' F2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R B2 L R2 F' D2 R' B R' 
8.	F2 D L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 U R' B' U R D2 B L D R B' 
9.	R2 B D2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L U' B L' D' U' R2 F2 R2 
10.	B D2 B' F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R' F' U R2 D L R B' F L' 
11.	U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' B F2 D' R U' R' F' U2 L2 R' 
12.	L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 B' D F' L' U2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L U2 L' D2


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 58 

TH : 10.60, 13.69, 10.51, 11.47, 10.59, 11.93, 11.47, 10.22, 8.63, 12.84, 9.94, 7.47 = 10.82

OH: 18.79, 21.83, 20.09, 23.21, 17.80, 14.32, 15.05, 21.71, 17.25, 13.38, 19.96, 21.46 = 18.83

Edit : OMG, 1~2minutes late for round 58 =.=.

Round 59

TH : 15.88, 12.94, 10.72, 11.18, 10.24, 8.18, 10.50, 11.95, 10.39, 13.29, 11.09, 9.94 = 11.22

OH : 16.69, 17.44, 17.70, 22.91, 19.86, 17.54, 27.26, 22.89, 17.06, 15.16, 16.93, 23.18 = 19.22


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 9, 2012)

No problem. Added you in Round 58. I was a bit late to close it as it was supposed to end yesterday...


----------



## TheWitcher (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 59
2H

Average: 12.20

13.67, 11.82, 12.05, (16.09), 10.67, 14.06, 12.48, 13.10, 10.46, (10.36), 12.42, 11.25


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 59

BH

Average 25.23

23.17 (34.93) 22.25 24.00 24.51 22.90 23.47 23.70 26.54 28.42 (20.83) 28.00


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 11, 2012)

2H
*average: 14.34*

12.41, (10.87), 13.30, 12.77, 16.09+, 13.17, 13.46, (18.57), 16.49[dropped cube  ], 13.83, 17.74, 14.15

It was pretty good up until those last few solves... My LL should really be improved... I get like 21 on CFOP. That means my LL is taking like 7 seconds...


----------



## Count Dracula (Oct 11, 2012)

Round 59

TH 
*Average:7.65*
7.34, 8.67, 7.60, 7.49, 6.36, 6.79, 8.37, (8.74), 8.43, 7.73, 7.75, (5.73)


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 12, 2012)

2H

Average: 13.54
10.43, 14.04, 12.96, *16.87*, 12.83, 15.80, 13.47, 13.64, 11.58, 15.52, 15.08, *10.24*


----------



## erikoui (Oct 14, 2012)

2H
14.00, 12.80, 17.56, 15.45, 12.25, 13.72, 21.90, 22.81, 14.60, 21.37, 15.66, 17.39 = *16.44* (σ = 2.97)
Need improvement on the cross


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2012)

Round 59
OH Average: 22.92

(28.04), 24.34, 21.59, 27.69, 21.83, 19.12, 26.72, 21.27, 20.81, 22.34, (15.40), 23.49


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2012)

*Round 59 Results*

*Two Handed:*
1. Count Dracula 7.65
2. NevinsCPH 11.22
3. The Witcher 12.20
4. khoavo12 13.54
5. Ickathu 14.34
6. erikoui 16.44
7. MarcelP 25.23

*One Handed:*
1. NevinsCPH 19.22
2. sneaklyfox 22.92

Congratulations Count Dracula and NevinsCPH!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 16, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> *Round 59 Results*
> 
> *Two Handed:*
> 1. Count Dracula 7.65
> ...



Uhm, did you missed me? Haha. So theres 2 person doing OH.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2012)

*Round 60 Scrambles*
This round ends on Monday, October 22, 2012.

*
Two Handed:*
1.	D2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 U B' D' L' R' U F D' L U2 L 
2.	F2 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' U L' D2 B' D' L B L2 B' D' 
3.	B2 R2 F U2 F' D2 F D2 U2 F U2 R D2 L' B' L F D F' R 
4.	D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D L D2 R' U' B2 L2 U' F' 
5.	D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R' D' U' F U' R' D U' F2 L2 
6.	D2 F' L2 F' D2 B' F' R2 U2 F' D2 U' B' R B2 D' U' R' F' U' B' 
7.	B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U L' B R2 F2 L' F R D L2 F2 
8.	F' L2 B2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 D L' U' R' B L' F2 D2 L2 
9.	F R2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 R' D L2 R' D2 F D' U' R F' 
10.	U2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 U R' D2 U' B2 D U' F' R 
11.	R2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B L B2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 
12.	L2 F2 U' L2 D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L' F' R B U' L2 D B' R' F2 U 

*One Handed:*
1.	B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F R' U' B R' F' L' F2 R' U F' 
2.	R F U' B U' L B2 U R' L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U 
3.	B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U F2 U' B U2 F U' F' L F2 R U B2 
4.	B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L F2 R2 F D U' F2 L 
5.	U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 B L' R2 F2 U' R B D2 F 
6.	U' L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' B D' F U' R B2 L' F U2 
7.	L B' R2 F R' D B U D F R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 
8.	B F2 U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 L2 F L2 R' D R2 F U' B2 L U' R2 D 
9.	U B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 U' F D R D U' 
10.	F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D U' R2 U' L U' B2 F D L D2 B U R 
11.	B2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R' F U' L D' F2 D' R' U2 R' 
12.	F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U B' D2 L' D2 R B' D' R D'


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Round 60 - 2H
Average: 12.17

12.22, 12.30, 11.51, 13.42, 10.47, 12.34, *10.23*, *15.23*, 13.29, 10.96, 12.03, 13.17

Yesssssss


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 18, 2012)

trying oh first time in my life. average = 47.21
(55.9),43.9,48.5,53.6,44.7,44.6,49.3,49.7,43.8,46.3,48.4,(38.3)

2h : average = 15.58
15.8,18.9,14.6,13.3,(12.8),15.1,16.4,(19.0),14.7,13.1,16.5,17.4


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

Round 60
TH
12.06, 12.88, 8.54, 12.52, 10.38, 9.32, 11.30, 9.85, 10.40, 10.67, 13.99, 11.65 = 11.10

OH
23.98, 22.14, 17.58, 17.52, 20.41, 14.61, 17.47, 23.44, 22.09, 17.74, 21.35, 15.01 = 19.48


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 18, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Uhm, did you missed me? Haha. So theres 2 person doing OH.



Sorry, didn't realize you edited your other post. We'll get it right for you one of these days.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 18, 2012)

Round 60 BH
Av 23.90
19.87 26.89 25.51 23.78 25.20 26.32 (17.37) 20.40 21.42 24.89 24.71 (27.56)


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 18, 2012)

2H: 13.04

12.31, 11.01, 14.70, (15.60), (10.75), 12.39, 14.20, 12.56, 12.49, 13.52, 12.98, 14.23


I'm bored, so I'll do OH as well.

OH: 32.57
33.11, 37.37, 33.52, 29.63, (38.42), 34.55, 33.02, 33.06, 30.47, (26.02), 29.78, 31.15


----------



## TheWitcher (Oct 20, 2012)

Round 60
2H

Average: 11.90

11.45, (15.37), 12.95, 11.30, 9.74, 10.71, 13.47, 12.61, 12.15, 11.31, (9.33), 13.34


----------



## lleoh (Oct 21, 2012)

*Round 60*
TH
11.28, 9.30, 12.52, 10.18, 9.94, 11.92, 11.95, 11.97, 9.50, 11.62, 10.78, 11.00 = *11.01*

OH
21.06, 19.84, 23.86, 17.68, 18.69, 19.42, 19.47, 16.81, 22.10, 19.43, 17.95, 15.71 = *19.25*


----------



## kbrune (Oct 22, 2012)

Round 60

ave: *15.33*

19.08, 12.71, 17.17, 15.07, 12.94, 15.06, 20.38, 15.40, 16.12, 14.57, 12.86, 15.06

I hate you F2L!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 60

OH Average: 21.09

18.75, (17.04), 21.39, 18.40, 21.49, 20.11, 21.59, (24.30), 22.27, 22.74, 22.83, 21.31

Nice... improvement. Or it's because I lubed my cube.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 23, 2012)

*Round 60 Results*

*Two Handed:*
1. lleoh 11.01
2. NevinsCPH 11.10
3 TheWitcher 11.90
4. khoavo12 12.17
5. Ickathu 13.04
6. kbrune 15.33
7. hemang sarkar 15.58
8. MarcelP 23.90

*One Handed:*
1. lleoh 19.25
2. NevinsCPH 19.48
3. sneaklyfox 21.09
4. Ickathu 32.57
5. hemang sarkar 47.21

Congratulations, lleoh!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 23, 2012)

*Round 61 Scrambles*
This round ends Monday, October 29, 2012.

*Two Handed:*
1.	R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 F' D' R2 B' U F2 U2 R' B D' 
2.	L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D L2 F' D L' U2 L2 U' F2 U2 
3.	B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L U' B D F R D L2 F R D' F' 
4.	U' F' L D' B' R' L' F D' L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 F R2 
5.	R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 B L' D L2 R' F2 D R2 U2 L' B2 
6.	B2 D' B2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B U' R' D' L2 F' D L2 U2 L' D 
7.	D B R U' L' F U' B2 L' F R2 D2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 F 
8.	L' F L' D R' F' U F' L B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U D F2 U R2 
9.	F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U B2 L2 U L2 D' F' R' B' R F' L' U2 F' U' R2 
10.	F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 L B F' U' F L2 F' D' F R' 
11.	U B2 L' F' B' U2 R' D F' U' B R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 
12.	U2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 L' B' F2 D2 U L R D L B' 

*One Handed:*
1.	F D2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F R2 D F L2 U' B R F2 L2 B' U2 
2.	L2 F2 D' R U' L2 B' L' U' F U R2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U' 
3.	R B2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 R2 U' F' D' B U B' R U B 
4.	U' R' D2 L' U2 B' R2 L B U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 B2 D2 R2 
5.	B2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D B' L2 F D' L' F2 R' D L2 U' 
6.	L' D L U2 R' U' L2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 B2 D B2 
7.	R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 B R' U' B2 U2 F D2 L' B U' 
8.	F2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' L R2 D' R2 F' U' F2 D2 B2 R2 
9.	F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 U B' R D2 U' F' L F' D' R' 
10.	B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 R' B F2 U' F' U' L D2 B2 R 
11.	F U' R2 B' D B L' B2 U' R F' R2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B 
12.	D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' R' U F' U' B' L2 B U' L R2


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 23, 2012)

OH. average = 45.85
42.6, (36.7), (59.0), 43.2, 52.7, 55.9, 41.7, 48.3, 39.9, 46.4, 48.9, 38.9


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 61
TH
9.58, 11.65, 10.83, 10.88, 12.35, 11.10, 10.51, 9.78, 9.00, 10.27, 8.93, 11.75 = 10.54

OH
25.58, 17.38, 18.95, 19.25, 18.45, 24.94, 15.58, 15.92, 16.74, 23.18, 19.03, 24.42 = 19.83


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 24, 2012)

2H - 13.61
Individual Times:
16.10, 13.37, 10.39, 16.20, 11.92, 15.77, 14.55, 12.79, 13.82, 11.24, (16.24), (10.05)


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 24, 2012)

Round 61

*BH*: 12.91, 12.49, 13.94, 14.72, 12.72, 14.94, 14.49, 12.03, 12.17, (15.84), 13.67, (11.77) = *13.41*


----------



## lleoh (Oct 24, 2012)

*Round 61*
TH
10.00, 9.42, 11.59, 12.67, 13.51, 11.15, 11.51, 12.04, 9.50, 12.49, 11.29, 10.70 = *11.29*

OH
19.62, 17.06, 19.38, 18.12, 18.42, 16.69, 15.14, 12.83, 17.23, 17.81, 19.37, 18,80 = *17.80*


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 26, 2012)

Dear Sneaklyfox,

I have made a simple Excel sheet for you to administer the results.







You can download it here. I think it is more fun to keep track of older (worse) times. Looking at this picture I see I have made hardly any improvement in the last 6 weeks. I will have to start working on this.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 26, 2012)

Round 61 BH

Since I want to give F2L more attention I decided to do the scrambles with different cubes.

With Zanhchi
AV 21.91
25.33 19.14 23.37 18.76 (18.65) 23.01 19.67 23.22 20.38 24.02 (27.64) 22.23' 

With ShengEn FII
Av 21.70
23.49 18.70 23.04 (16.88) 24.20 20.81 17.96 23.72 21.70 (24.96) 23.37 20.02

with Type C V
Av 20.82
(13.70) (26.63) 21.68 16.38 14.16 22.34 24.91 25.86 14.35 25.72 21.73 21.02


Stickerless Zhanchi
Av 21.61
21.48 22.67 21.52 24.18 23.04 (26.90) (18.30) 21.89 21.11 20.85 19.67 19.65

Transparent C4U
Av 22.17
26.80 21.47 (18.76) 21.29 21.02 21.68 19.21 20.68 24.56 19.17 (27.30) 25.81


Shengshou 
Av 23.17
24.04 19.64 (27.40) 20.27 22.99 25.77 20.03 24.45 23.30 (16.36) 25.88 25.36


Type A V (Goija)
20.00
17.94 19.87 21.58 (12.88) 16.57 (26.61) 21.12 20.62 20.39 22.40 20.45 19.05


That last one surprised me. I hate that cube. It makes a lot of noise, it feels bumpy, it is small.. etc etc. But it was on fire.. Wow, I will start using that cube more. I remember when I unboxed it and made a video I was disappointed. But however, I was averaging around 40 secs then and did a low 30 solve in that video.. LOL.
Nice!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Oct 26, 2012)

Round 61
2H
7.98, (7.07), 8.12, 8.87, 7.24, 7.27, (10.88), 8.00, 9.25, 8.92, 7.33, 8.24= 8.12


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 27, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> That last one surprised me. I hate that cube. It makes a lot of noise, it feels bumpy, it is small.. etc etc. But it was on fire.. Wow, I will start using that cube more. I remember when I unboxed it and made a video I was disappointed. But however, I was averaging around 40 secs then and did a low 30 solve in that video.. LOL.
> Nice!



Could be that you just practiced the same scrambles so many times.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 27, 2012)

No, I don't think I reconized any of the solves. I am not that kind of smart person LOL  Next week I am going to do it again with the same cubes (and post only the first average for the competition). I will see then if the Type A cube is faster than the others.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2012)

*Round 61 Results*

*Two Handed:*
1. Akash Rupela 8.12
2. NevinsCPH 10.54
3. lleoh 11.29
4. FaLoL 13.41
5. khoavo12 13.61
6. MarcelP 21.91

*One Handed:*
1. lleoh 17.80
2. NevinsCPH 19.83
3. hemang sarkar 45.85

Congratulations, Akash Rupela and lleoh!

This will be the last round in this thread. Check out the new Substep Competition!


----------

